# Official Raw Discussion Thread 3/28



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

As he revealed on Twitter, The Rock will be appearing LIVE on Raw in Chicago. Will John Cena and WWE Champion The Miz smell what the WrestleMania XXVII Host is cookin' just six days before The Show of Shows?

Discuss.​


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

most looking forward to see what lawler does to make cole 'snap' this week.

expecting another bad rock promo and miz to be the best promo guy again on the show for like the 4th straight week.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

i expect the great hhh/taker build to continue. maybe they'll get mark henry to talk about being put in a casket by taker.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

_Rock heel turn; Rock Concert III at WrestleMania._


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a feeling this is going to be one big talk show. I expect almost no wrestling on Raw. Hopefully, it'll be at least entertaining.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

we could see Sheamus & Ziggler vs Morrison & Bryan.

Hopefully they have something in store for HHH/Undertaker. the buildup has been abysmal so far. 

praying to see Rock kick the fuck out of the Miz (it's still real to me dammit)

and also hoping to see some sort clarification for christian/del rio/edge mess


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Lastier said:


> I have a feeling this is going to be one big talk show. I expect almost no wrestling on Raw. Hopefully, it'll be at least entertaining.


_Four hours of entertainments next Sunday. _


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> expecting another bad rock promo and miz to be the best promo guy again on the show for like the 4th straight week.


Same here.

I hope Cena decks Rock in the jaw. The reaction on here would be amazing.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

Expect a whole ton of staredowns this week.

Just book the Corre's WrestleMania match please.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Very surprised to see the Corre/Big Show/Kane stuff hasn't been announced yet. Wondering if the plans have changed after Barrett's IC title win or if they still intend on doing an 8-man tag match. Hoping all that gets ironed out on Raw so SD can be the show where they give whatever match they go with the some hype.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> most looking forward to see what lawler does to make cole 'snap' this week.
> 
> expecting another bad rock promo and miz to be the best promo guy again on the show for like the 4th straight week.


Another bad Rock promo? Miz has done the best promo's in the past 4 weeks?

Have you been drinking?

Stop people with all this "I want to see what The King does ect ect, theres only one man you all want to see....The Rock.


----------



## the-comeback-kid (Mar 24, 2011)

The Rock better actually do a move or I'm going to be pissed. Staying up till 4am when you're up at 7 isn't easy

Still, ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

The biggest Raw of the year so far. Better be damn good!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for smackdown next week.

Tamina and Gail Kim and Kaitlyn and Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella and Nikki Bella and Michelle McCool and Layla in a 8 diva tag team match.

Big Show and Kane vs Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso.

my Prediction for raw tonight.

hhh/taker open up the show.

Sheamus &  Dolph Ziggler vs John Morrison and Daniel Bryan.

Eve(c) vs Nikki Bella with Brie Bella and Michael Cole for the diva champion.

Michael Cole cost Eve the diva champion.

Big Show vs Wade Barrett.

Alberto Del Rio and CM Punk and Brodus Clay vs Edge and Christian and Randy Orton in a 6 man tag team match.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope Cena and Miz can keep up with The Rock, i have my worries, but i'm sure they will do well, if not better, against Rock.

They need to add one match involving The Corre to the WM card, and hopefully it will be Barrett/Kofi IC title rematch instead of ShowKane/Corre tag titles match, the Kofi/Barrett match this week on SD was very good, it left me wanting more, and Kofi should be getting on the card due to his popularity, the alive crowd would make any match fun to watch.

I also want to see Morrison vs. Ziggler, it needs to happen without any interruption this time.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's going to be a massive talk show.

The Rock/Cena/Miz will be having their promo which should be pretty good, I look forward to that. HHH/Undertaker will have their promo...I don't look forward to that since everything they've said has bored me so far. We will proabably get another Lawler/Cole promo which could be alright, they might even set up a promo to build the Edge/Del Rio match if Smackdown is going to be the recap show this week. There's going to be A LOT of talking.

I like the idea of Morrison/Bryan vs. Sheamus/Ziggler though, that could be good if done. Would give Ziggler and Morrison a bit more to do than falling into the shadows behind Snooki and Vickie Guerrero anyways.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Another bad Rock promo? Miz has done the best promo's in the past 4 weeks?
> 
> Have you been drinking?
> 
> Stop people with all this "I want to see what The King does ect ect, theres only one man you all want to see....The Rock.


The guy is delusional, don't worry.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't wait 
Long live The Great one

No matter how,the rock is the greatest.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I am actually getting goosebumps about tonight's show which is actually pretty sad but whatever. Can't wait for The Rock to finally confront the wrestlemania title contenders and the Miz/Lawler build up has just been awesome and I look forward to it every week.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I hope it is more talk/less wrestling tonight.

I'm paying to view Mania and that's when I want to see good wrestling.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Well the Rock is on the show so thats a good promo for s start, and the Miz is there so theres another good promo, we should see some action hopefully and they make a gap that is to be filled at WM.

Hopefully Morrison, ziggler or bryan will wrestle so thats another reason to watch, there should be some sheamus v bryan build going on tonight.

Oh and hopefully abit of smackdown recap to watch seeing as i missed it. 

The Raw before WM is basically a 2 hour long hype fest for WM anyway, so it SHOULD be alright.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

JR said on his blog that he is setting his DVR (I assume that's the yank's version of Sky+) 30 minutes longer than usual, could this mean he expects the show to go on longer what with Rocky's appearence?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

SO looking forward to RAW tonight. It should be really epic. 

Seeing my favourite star The Rock again on live TV is always great, and what he has in store for us.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Raw should be quality tonight but I'm pretty gutted I've missed a whole lot of build up. 
I would be so fucking happy to see a money in the bank match announced, I know it will never happen and probably has already been announced that it isn't happening I just wanted to show how pissed I am with it not being at Mania.

Is Sin Cara debuting at Wm? (not necessarily in match) I've Missed too much build up!!!


----------



## Iceberg69 (Mar 18, 2011)

My predition is...

The Rock will come to the ring and will be interrupted by The Miz. By the end of the night Alex Riley will get a Rock Bottom and Peoples Elbow, Miz will try to run in and help Riley but Cena will come down and attack the Miz. Rock and Cena will be left in the ring and Rock will tell him 'I'll see you at Wrestlemania'. Rock will walk off up the ramp and Cena will be left watching the Rock leave as Miz comes up behind Cena and gives him the Skull Crushing Finale.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena will be in a match, Miz will attack Cena and then Rock will come to the ring and wipe Miz out. Then Cena will get to his feet and Rock will shake his hand and then Rock bottom him.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

I couldn't care less about their feuds. None of them interest me. The only reason why I'll be watching RAW is one man.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Rockstar1 said:


> I couldn't care less about their feuds. None of them interest me. The only reason why I'll be watching RAW is one man.


Then you shouldn't be so hard to bloody interest then.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rockstar1 said:


> I couldn't care less about their feuds. None of them interest me. The only reason why I'll be watching RAW is one man.


Michael Cole.


----------



## joesnee (Oct 26, 2008)

Slimm Doc said:


> JR said on his blog that he is setting his DVR (I assume that's the yank's version of Sky+) 30 minutes longer than usual, could this mean he expects the show to go on longer what with Rocky's appearence?


This is interesting, which means im going to do the same thing aswel!! Mania is 1 to 5 next sunday or 12 to 4? i prefer 12-4, got to drive back 2hours to college the next morning


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah its guaranteed that the show will go long. Especially with The Rock.

Im expecting one hell of a show, nothing less. I wont care if its light on wrestling as long as the segments are great. 
Looking forward to most of the things.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!


----------



## urz (Mar 24, 2005)

joesnee said:


> This is interesting, which means im going to do the same thing aswel!! Mania is 1 to 5 next sunday or 12 to 4? i prefer 12-4, got to drive back 2hours to college the next morning


Midnight to 4am.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

So ppl of UK is RAW on from 2am tonight?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> most looking forward to see what lawler does to make cole 'snap' this week.
> 
> expecting another bad rock promo and miz to be the best promo guy again on the show for like the 4th straight week.


Yep. And a bad Cena promo while were at it . None of them have cut bad promos. They all did a great job of playing to their respective roles for the weeks. and Miz hasn't been the best at the promos for the past 4 weeks. You guys have just been over-analyzing these promos like hell since it started.




Urdnot Wrex said:


> Same here.
> 
> I hope Cena decks Rock in the jaw. The reaction on here would be amazing.


Cena isn't going to deck the Rock. That wouldn't make any sense. If anything they will keep it even between the three.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Why hasn't this been stickied yet? It's the biggest Raw of 2011. LOL. And the Miz is gonna play buffer between the Rock and Cena, Miz msy find SOME way to hit his finisher on Rock. If that happens, that means the Miz is gonna get DESTROYED at WM 27. Expect Del Rio/Christian/Edge...Trish will be back again...they MIGHT announce some kind of Diva match with Eve and the others.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> So ppl of UK is RAW on from 2am tonight?


Well if you turned your clocks forward on Saturday night/Sunday morning like the rest of us then yes it will be on at 2am lol.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

joesnee said:


> This is interesting, which means im going to do the same thing aswel!! Mania is 1 to 5 next sunday or 12 to 4? i prefer 12-4, got to drive back 2hours to college the next morning


I mean he NEVER drops spoilers on his blog or twitter, has even said it himself he wants to watch the shows as a 'fan' but him dropping a hint like that especially with his connections only means one thing to me that Rocky/Cena/Miz will be closing the show.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Slimm Doc said:


> JR said on his blog that he is setting his DVR (I assume that's the yank's version of Sky+) 30 minutes longer than usual, could this mean he expects the show to go on longer what with Rocky's appearence?


TiVo is the Yank Sky+. DVR is a DVD recorder


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

Wrong. DVR is a digital video recorder. Generic name for TiVo.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

JohnCena John Cena
CeNation. D Day. No rhymes. No B.S. Dwayne would like me to address him like a man? Well sir. Today u remember the name John Cena.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Don't forget to throw some gay jokes in, Johnny.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Going to be there live tonight...can not wait!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope Rock really smashes the cunts head in.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> JohnCena John Cena
> CeNation. D Day. No rhymes. No B.S. Dwayne would like me to address him like a man? Well sir. Today u remember the name John Cena.


Poor kid....being a poser for so long has him hallucinating.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

What's he been posing as? John Cena? He hasn't really been a ****** for about 6 years. And simply being a white hip hop fan doesn't make one a poser.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Raymond Stereo said:


> What's he been posing as? John Cena? He hasn't really been a ****** for about 6 years. And simply being a white hip hop fan doesn't make one a poser.


He was posing after the Rock came back and he ALL OF A SUDDEN wanted to act like a man and start talking hard and rapping and all of that bullshit. Where was ALL of this tough talk when CM Punk checked him? Where was this wild talking when Wade Barrett made him his bitch? Where was this wild shit when Carlito, came out as a jobber, and did a shoot on his political protection behind the scenes a week before Sheamus won the belt the first time? This guy has been the butt of jokes for years and now he wants to talk hard and talk like an adult after no selling angles/injuries and talking like a first class idiot. John Cena ain't shit. He's a chump and now that Orton has exposed that he writes all of his own goofy material, there is NOTHING left that can be done for his fans to defend his lame nature.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Raymond Stereo said:


> Wrong. DVR is a digital video recorder. Generic name for TiVo.


Ah  I'm gladly corrected when I'm wrong. Just used to DVD recorders being DVR's seeing as they record digitally.


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

He always basically says, "You want it, come get it. I'm 'a whoop yo' ass now, boyo." Every time. He always talks tough. Then he fights. That's his character. It's not like he's always just sitting around, having guys talk shit about his onscreen with no onscreen retaliation. I must have missed all the feuds where he just let himself get owned on the mic. And where he didn't act "hard."


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

My God does Raw look promising tonight. I don't really care if there's not much wrestling as the show should be used to hype up all the matches at Mania.

The Cena/Rock/Miz interaction should be epic. I expect an intense and entertaining segment there. 

And I also hope HHH/Taker have a full out brawl to give us a taste of whats to come at Mania.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Meh. Only interested in Punk/Orton at the minute.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hope Raw records tonight, pisses me off when Sky plus messes up in the middle of the night, you go to read it and it says 'failed'.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Meh. Only interested in Punk/Orton at the minute.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh exciting

Punk vs Orton very exciting!!!!!!!

Not.

Most boring feud OTRTWM.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The best Monday Night Raw in seven years is coming right up.

Finally....


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Looking forward to Raw tonight, mainly focus on Orton/Punk and HHH/Taker.*


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Raymond Stereo said:


> He always basically says, "You want it, come get it. I'm 'a whoop yo' ass now, boyo." Every time. He always talks tough. Then he fights. That's his character. It's not like he's always just sitting around, having guys talk shit about his onscreen with no onscreen retaliation. I must have missed all the feuds where he just let himself get owned on the mic. And where he didn't act "hard."


He got owned all the time by CM Punk/Jericho/Wade Barrett/Heel Batista..hell, even Lita punked the shit out of him in 2006 and the crowd was laughing the whole time. His comebacks are laughing and telling bad jokes which fans boo and boo HARD.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> He was posing after the Rock came back and he ALL OF A SUDDEN wanted to act like a man and start talking hard and rapping and all of that bullshit. Where was ALL of this tough talk when CM Punk checked him? Where was this wild talking when Wade Barrett made him his bitch? Where was this wild shit when Carlito, came out as a jobber, and did a shoot on his political protection behind the scenes a week before Sheamus won the belt the first time? This guy has been the butt of jokes for years and now he wants to talk hard and talk like an adult after no selling angles/injuries and talking like a first class idiot. John Cena ain't shit. He's a chump and now that Orton has exposed that he writes all of his own goofy material, there is NOTHING left that can be done for his fans to defend his lame nature.


Somebody takes his wrestling WAY too seriously. fpalm

Promomania tonight I'm sure but I don't really care so long as they are good promos I guess. Tonight is a huge night. I'm going to Mania and I'm no where near as excited as I should be imo. If they do this show right, and I sincerely hope that they do, I think it will get the job done and actually have me as excited as I was heading into Mania 25 and 26. PLEASE WWE! PLEASE!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Meh. Only interested in Punk/Orton at the minute.


Punk v orton is the most boringest match. What is the story behind it?

Oh look I am punk and I randomly attack orton at royal rumble, oh look I am randy orton and I randomly kick 4 guys of nexus which punk actually hates in the skull. Oh look I am punk and I bbeat up orton outside his bus



Medo said:


> *Looking forward to Raw tonight, mainly focus on Orton/Punk and HHH/Taker.*


errrr yeah and miz v cena and edge v del rio don't matter then? fpalm


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Somebody takes his wrestling WAY too seriously. fpalm
> 
> Promomania tonight I'm sure but I don't really care so long as they are good promos I guess. Tonight is a huge night. I'm going to Mania and I'm no where near as excited as I should be imo. If they do this show right, and I sincerely hope that they do, I think it will get the job done and actually have me as excited as I was heading into Mania 25 and 26. PLEASE WWE! PLEASE!


I'm sorry I'm not a little youtube/bandwaggon fan like you are...I grew up off of wrestling just like I grew up off of Michael Jordan/Mike Tyson and real legends.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've enjoyed the build for Punk/Orton above most matchees this year, so will be looking forward to that. I don't know why people are calling it crap, it's been pretty good from where I'm sitting.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wonder how many forum crashes we will see tonight.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

bboy said:


> errrr yeah and miz v cena and edge v del rio don't matter then? fpalm


*Cena rules, u happy ? 

Cena/Rocky is the one that i am looking forward to not Cena/Miz but honeslty i don't care about Edge/ADR at all.*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> I've enjoyed the build for Punk/Orton above most matchees this year, so will be looking forward to that. I don't know why people are calling it crap, it's been pretty good from where I'm sitting.


same thing happened 4/5 weeks in a row. nexus were basically cannon fodder (not a problem) but it'd have made more sense to have orton take them out in different ways, I mean, backstage KICKS OF DEATH could have spiced it up a little bit. basically punk needs to talk more and it'll be better.

really hoping hhh doesn't come out and cut the same promo he's cut twice now, but he probably will.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> my Prediction for raw tonight.
> 
> Alberto Del Rio and CM Punk and Brodus Clay vs Edge and Christian and Randy Orton in a 6 man tag team match.


ADR and Edge arent allowed to touch each other prior to WM. This match has no chance of happening because of this stipulation.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Same here.
> 
> *I hope Cena decks Rock in the jaw.* The reaction on here would be amazing.


Actually so do I. That means Rock gets his revenge at WM, where it matters most. If Cena gets the upper hand tonight, Rock will get it at WM. He wouldnt come back to WWE after 7 years just for Cena to deck him with no retaliation.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Im expecting to see Stone cold and diesel tonight:gun:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> I'm sorry I'm not a little youtube/bandwaggon fan like you are...I grew up off of wrestling just like I grew up off of Michael Jordan/Mike Tyson and real legends.


That's OK. I forgive you. Now let's try this. Hey, why don't we all calm down about this TV show called WWE Raw and stop acting like a retarded moron every time we come on the internet! Go on, impress us all.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

should be a great show tonight 

looking forward to :-
i)rock/cena/miz
ii)punkers/orton
iii) of course, the laycool vs trish/snooki bar-room brawl:gun: (with maybe ziggler and jomo in the ring on their own 2nite.... would be good to see)
iv)a possiable sin cara appearence

not looking forward to :-
i)cole shouting "tap-out" about a zillion times :evil:


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

they need to get kanye west as a surprise host in Chicago


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Who do you guys think will start Raw tonight? Rocky, cena, taker, trips, michael cole, even Miz???? Cant wait!!!


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

D17 said:


> Hope Raw records tonight, pisses me off when Sky plus messes up in the middle of the night, you go to read it and it says 'failed'.


You need to get your satalite checked out make sure its getting the proper signal because by the sounds of it, it isn't.

Or you could just stay up and watch like me, Ben and Jerry's, plenty cups of tea and a cheeky pack of cigs, job done.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Who do you guys think will start Raw tonight? Rocky, cena, taker, trips, michael cole, even Miz???? Cant wait!!!


*I think Hunter will start the show with Taker.*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i will laugh my ass off if CM Punk got the bigger pop of the night.

It's gonna be a great night. Chicago is always a great place for wrestling events like this


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

it's amazing to me that people still quote/respond to nexus one like he isn't a moron/troll.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> it's amazing to me that people still quote/respond to nexus one like he isn't a moron/troll.


He's a troll because he's anti-cena?


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Super excited like a little kid now! If ya smellllllllllllll....


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

The best segement in 5 years to happen at the end of Raw tonight, cena, miz and The Rock, my prediction is Rock being added to the main event ofF WM and at the end of the show him standing over miz and cena. I might be in the very few but im not sure ill be buying WM this year. Apart from thr possibility of the Rock playing a huge part im not as physced as usual. HHH and Undetaker to start the show and Trips being put through the announcers table. I would like to see ADR get owned tonight and for Cole to finally get wats coming to him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> it's amazing to me that people still quote/respond to nexus one like he isn't a moron/troll.


I try to overlook it, but sometimes I just can't do it lol.



WrestlingforEverII said:


> He's a troll because he's anti-cena?


No, he's a troll because he has his head so far up Rock's ass he's blind to anything and everything else.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

If The Rock does hit a Rock Bottom or People's Elbow, I reckon there will be a thread about it afterwards with people on here saying how well or badly he executed the moves.

Stayed up last week and wasn't impressed overall, I might stay up this week since it's the final Raw before WM27 and The Rock will be there LIVE!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Dark Match: Edge, Triple H, John Cena and Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett, The Miz, CM Punk and Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Could I request in advance that the admins turn off avatars/sigs for tonight? Otherwise there's going to be a crapton of downtime.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Why do people take Starbuck seriously? He's worse then Nexus One and B-boy combined.


Anyways I hope we see good build for Punk vs. Orton and some build for Smackdown storylines. They definitely need it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Time to get the beers in for this, going to be a good night


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm with the millions... when i say, i'm waiting for the most electrifying Raw of 2011 so far.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Medo said:


> *I think Hunter will start the show with Taker.*


that'll be interesting alright


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Excited for RAW, because it's the go home show. Hopefully some great stuff goes tonight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Should be the biggest RAW in the past 2 years. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Lostfap said:


> that'll be interesting alright


*lol i am not suggesting this it's just what i expect to start the show.

You don't find it interesting then just don't watch it.*


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

1st Sheamus, then Ted, who will be the next sacrificial Lamb for HHH tonight?!?!?


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont know,Id rather see some WRESTLING tonight but w/ the Rock/Cena/Miz and HHH/Taker confrontations and the Snooki/Lay Cool angle they taped last week and the HOF announcement taking up most of the show I just hope they make room for some matches.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm more interested in Miz-Rock tbh.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

kiss the stick said:


> 1st Sheamus, then Ted, who will be the next sacrificial Lamb for HHH tonight?!?!?


my money is for Zack Ryder for the shovel time


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> 1st Sheamus, then Ted, who will be the next sacrificial Lamb for HHH tonight?!?!?


Alex Riley maybe, seeing as he's half broken off from The Miz pretty much, there's not that many Raw heels ready to be squashed though.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh exciting
> 
> Punk vs Orton very exciting!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





bboy said:


> Punk v orton is the most boringest match. What is the story behind it?
> 
> Oh look I am punk and I randomly attack orton at royal rumble, oh look I am randy orton and I randomly kick 4 guys of nexus which punk actually hates in the skull. Oh look I am punk and I bbeat up orton outside his bus


I wanna fuck them both. Question answered?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> 1st Sheamus, then Ted, who will be the next sacrificial Lamb for HHH tonight?!?!?


Gotta be Kofi.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

3 hours 59 mins to go


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Gotta be Kofi.


Kofi's a face, it wouldn't have the same effect...

...I'd say Tyson Kidd is pretty likely.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't know about anyone else, but if Rock does get physical, I imagine he'll Rock Bottom Alex Riley or something. That way Miz and Cena escape unscathed, but he still sends a message.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> my money is for Zack Ryder for the shovel time




i hope trips can get past the big O, primo, zack's dad and scott stanford..
the broski stable is hard to bury :gun:


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Snooki to become world champ.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Fruity Pebbles to be in the place tonight.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Any chance of Austin appearing tonight?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

TheRock
TEAM BRING IT - Tonight.. It's on. Our power is unstoppable. Tonight.. as always, we dominate...TOGETHER...
2 hours ago

JohnCena
CeNation. D Day. No rhymes. No B.S. Dwayne would like me to address him like a man? Well sir. Today u remember the name John Cena.
6 hours ago

mikethemiz
Just played THQ's new WWE game "All Stars" and defeated both Cena and Rock. Is this a premonition of what will happen in Chicago tonight?
11 minutes ago


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Bold prediction for the night: This forum will spend more time crashed than running during the show tonight.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

hazuki said:


> Any chance of Austin appearing tonight?


I hope Austin Comes on Raw tonight.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

God I hope this RAW is good. WWE is limping into Mania and we need a great sendoff on the last show before WM. Maybe The Rock is added to the WWE championship match (unlikely but would be great). Trips/Taker are finally going to actually be in a segment together. Hmm...

Hopefully everything tonight is a good setup for Mania. Hopefully!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I just hope there's not another lame Taker/HHH video package,ugh.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

bboy said:


> Punk v orton is the most *boringest* match. What is the story behind it?
> 
> Oh look I am punk and I randomly attack orton at royal rumble, oh look I am randy orton and I randomly kick 4 guys of nexus which punk actually hates in the skull. Oh look I am punk and I bbeat up orton outside his bus
> 
> ...


:hmm:


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Not that ANY of this would EVER happen...BUT

My perfect RAW tonight would have the ALL of following people show up in some form...

The Rock, Austin, Nash, Sin Cara, Jimmy Hart, HHH, The Undertaker


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

It will be interesting what the rating for tonight's Raw will be, last year it was a 3.4.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I can see a lame segment in which the Cena will FU Miz, Rock will rock bottom Cena, and the Miz gets up and SKF the Rock.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Unless they have a major plan for 'Mania, I can't see there being any physicality between Rock/Cena/Miz tonight, because that's the selling point of The Rock being on 'Mania is what is he gonna do with Cena/Miz.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

my 2 scenarios for The Rock-Cena non-confrontation, tonight: 

1- Cena calls out Rock to the ring. Rock proceeds, only to be attacked on the ramp by Miz. Cena in the ring gets attacked by A-ri.

2- Rock is shown backstage. He will be up next. After the break, his music hits but no Rock. cue backstage, Rock has been attacked.
Miz comes to the ring and is happy, he accuses Cena of being afraid of Rock and taking him out. Cena accuses Rock of being afraid to be live. Cena-Miz brawl and we wonder which one of them attacked the Rock . ( I'd make the attacker Cena. revealed at WM)


Whatever happens, no Rock-Cena confrontation will happen tonight, IMO.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

oh my i completely forgot the rock is showing up live tonight


I think we'll get some kind of contract signing vignette where the Rock is the special observer or some shit


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Excited for raw tonight_


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Judging on recent Raw episodes, maybe they should just change the HHH/Taker match stipulation to Buried Alive Match... just to make the result a little more unpredictable... :side:











But anyway, i don't have high expectation regarding this episode, it has potential to be a really good episode... but i'm afraid it will leave a bad taste in my mouth just like few weeks ago when Cena was supposed to confront Miz for the first time, i was expecting some sort of epic confrontation but the segment bombed instead, the rest of the show was forgettable too, just horrible episode overall, hopefully this one won't be like that.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

THA ROOOOOOOCK!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

1 hour 15 to go


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hopefully, they'll do a massive tag match.....

Orton/Cena/JoMo/Show/Kane/Kofi/Rey/Edge v Barrett/BigZeke/Rhodes/Gabrial/ADR/Miz/Ziggler/Punk


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

ill save that HHH gif for future reference lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Prediction: first "database error" to happen before the first ad break.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_It's on at 2am now, wtf_


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Raw SHOULD be awesome tonight.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _It's on at 2am now, wtf_


Europe moved clocks 1 hour ahead last Sunday.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Music to get you excited


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Before Raw im watching The Stuff on the Horror Channel+1

Hilarious lol


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

what time raw start uk?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Doesn't start till 2,thought the clock on my computer hadn't gone forward an hour,so rushed downstaits only to find NXT on instead D:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So pumped! There's actually a slim chance that this RAW will disappoint.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

ITS RAW ITS RAW IM ABOUT TO TO WATCH RAW GOTTA GET READY FOR WRESTLEMANIA, THE ROCK AND JOHN CENA YEA, THE ROCK AND JOHN CENA YEA, FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN, LOOKIN FORWARD TO WRESTLEMANIA

srry little buzzed


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

got a 12 pack of coronna and jack daniels bottle cant wait for tonight


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jordo said:


> got a 12 pack of coronna and jack daniels bottle cant wait for tonight


Normal Monday night for Jordo. Haha. It cracks me up everytime.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Watching this Nxt thing on Sky, dear fucking god.fpalm


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RAW should be Electric tonight! Can't wait too see The Rock again LIVE!

Also can't wait to see what happens with Orton/Punk.

For some reason, I have a feeling that The Rock will be added to the cena/Miz match at WM27. That would make the match 1mil times better if The Great One was added to it!!!!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

chessarmy said:


> ITS RAW ITS RAW IM ABOUT TO TO WATCH RAW GOTTA GET READY FOR WRESTLEMANIA, THE ROCK AND JOHN CENA YEA, THE ROCK AND JOHN CENA YEA, FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN, LOOKIN FORWARD TO WRESTLEMANIA
> 
> srry little buzzed


FUN FUN FUN

We We We So excited


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Watching this Nxt thing on Sky, dear fucking god.fpalm


Hey, at least Darren Young embraces him being the black John Cena!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Watching this Nxt thing on Sky, dear fucking god.fpalm


Darren Young has it won.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Everybody and me included are excited for Raw tonight I'm just hoping were not dissapointed. I have a feeling it will be brilliant tonight though.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Raw hasn't even started and ive just had a db error lol


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Cannot wait for Raw. Should be an awesome show.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

lol Raw hasn't even started yet and there has already been a database error.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

ZeGermanz said:


> Hey, at least Darren Young embraces him being the black John Cena!


Just awful, nothing about any of them.

Nothing, zero.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> RAW should be Electric tonight! Can't wait too see The Rock again LIVE!
> 
> Also can't wait to see what happens with Orton/Punk.
> 
> For some reason, I have a feeling that The Rock will be added to the cena/Miz match at WM27. That would make the match 1k times better if The Great One was added to it!!!!


I don't really see any reason why Rock would be added to the match. He's the Host of WrestleMania. The whole show has been advertised around that. Plus, it would take a ton of momentum away from The Miz. He would be overshadowed by The Rock and Cena's battle. Besides, if and when Rock does face Cena, wouldn't you rather it be a one-on-one match than a Triple Threat with The Miz?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

True, the don't have their own Otunga.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Only a half hour left to wait!


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

can anyone pm me a stream, would be really appreciated


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dana White's Twitter said:


> My man @therock is on RAW tonight! Tune in and support him. #wwe


Big night tonight!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ratings will go through the roof. I know for sure that this isnt going to be no dead crowd like buffalo


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

alex shelley said:


> can anyone pm me a stream, would be really appreciated


http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=110064&part=sports


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

they need to make "Friday" the new Smackdown! theme immediately.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lucky Cannon GO AWAY!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena will put on the best promo in years cause you know he writes his own stuff! 

Will the Shovel be there tonight? His next victim is Zach Ryder. yeah I said it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

A dance off on nxt *facepalmed my own head into orbit*

:sigh:


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Oops


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Finally The Rock has come back to Chicago!

Finally The Rock has come back to Monday Night Raw!

Finally The Rock has come back home again!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Maryse is at DWTS supporting Jericho.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

THE MONDAY NIGHT RAW WRESTLING FORUM ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA CHECKLIST!!

[ ] Everyone complains.

That's pretty much it. See you at the end of the night!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

skywalker_wan said:


> Pic from Twitter...red carpet down to the ring (may be filmed for something else):


isnt that the NOC set?


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

skywalker_wan said:


> Pic from Twitter...red carpet down to the ring (may be filmed for something else):


Dude, I think that's from a Night of Champions PPV.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

skywalker_wan said:


> Pic from Twitter...red carpet down to the ring (may be filmed for something else):


I think you'll find thats the night of champions arena set


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

skywalker_wan said:


> Pic from Twitter...red carpet down to the ring (may be filmed for something else):


Wrong pic for wrong show. lol a pic from Night of Champions 2010 from Chicago.

This is RAW so yeah wrong picture


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

skywalker_wan said:


> Pic from Twitter...red carpet down to the ring (may be filmed for something else):


lol


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> THE MONDAY NIGHT RAW WRESTLING FORUM ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA CHECKLIST!!
> 
> [ ] Everyone complains.
> 
> That's pretty much it. See you at the end of the night!


I swear I was just about to post a similar joke, its funny cuz its true lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

chessarmy said:


> they need to make "Friday" the new Smackdown! theme immediately.


That's a Torpedo of Truth right there.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Come on, ffs this Nxt is fucking awful.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> That's a Torpedo of Truth right there.


Well I can tell someone other than me follows Charlie Sheen on Twitter just from that quote


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Watching NXT makes me sad. I miss Cole and Matthews commentating on it


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

7 mins to go. Going to feel like 7 years


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyson Kidds hair just gets worse and worse.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Well I can tell someone other than me follows Charlie Sheen on Twitter just from that quote


Duh...if you don't then you're only losing. Haha. 
I created a twitter (promised myself I never would) just for The Sheenius!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm I wonder if my stream will actually get off "Audio only".


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok WWE. Time to hype the biggest wrestling event of the year. *ENTERTAIN ME*! I command it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Duh...if you don't then you're only losing. Haha.
> I created a twitter (promised myself I never would) just for The Sheenius!


Same lol I only follow him and Michael Cole.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

u guys!!! it's almost time!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This better be good.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Database error in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This is random, but I was just on the yahoo home page and clicked on article about celebrity's real names and Triple H was the third most google searched.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Triple H and Taker to open the show


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Rock appearing in roughly 2 hours and 5 minutes


here we go....


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Show time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

here we go!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here we go. This better be F'N AMAZING!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...Mania is this week? The fuck out of here.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

here we go!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ROCYROCKY ROCKY.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

LETS FUCKING DO THIs!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So it begins...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punk!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

CM Punk


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yes.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ugh, Punk how boring.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

PUNK!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

epic Punk is epic


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punk!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Mother Fucking Punk starts off in his hometown!!! SWEET!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

awesome.......just awesome


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Great crowd, sold out, Rock is in the house.

Sexxxxxx_


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well this means Punk has been spending 5 minutes before Raw getting cheap heat so Chicago will boo him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice way to open the show with the homeboy!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck of punk


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

yes punk! 

time for the sermon!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk what a great way to start Raw. In his hometown too!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That's just cool. Sorry, it is!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least the show starts off on a good note.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Lets enjoy the show boys


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone with a working stream? ATDHE seems to be slacking, rep will follow.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally CM Punk has returned... HOME!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Punk chants


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I forgot that Punks home is Chicago. Nice way to start off RAW.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cm punk and everyone just creamed


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Randall Keith Orton.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Punk is awesome


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

stand up !!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This crowd is going to make this show awesome!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge..crazy bags and nonexistent lips included.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Huge CM Punk chants!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

justin.tv lets you choose an ad to see now? Kewl. I picked Skittles. Anyone else?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

GOOD ASS CROWD...

BRING OUT KIETH!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Somewhere above Punks head is Mr Kennedys old mic


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao! Randy chants. Never heard those. Usually it's Orton, that's funny.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Hate how he says "Randal Keith Orton" _


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Already this crowd is awesome .


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Crowd seems into it for a change.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I love smark crowds they are the best


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Punks mic skills=Overrated

And I love Punk.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i'll get u a coffee punkers! baaaaar ! lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's going to reveal that he banged his wife. I'm telling you.


----------



## the-comeback-kid (Mar 24, 2011)

The promos start now !


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn why didnt we get a 3 hour raw??

and rt Randy Ortons wife acting was terribad


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

How long will this crap last? -_-


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I just looked up monumentus in urban dictionary.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Orton vs Punk could be the opening match at WM27 this Sunday.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Crowd is great. But Chicago is great so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Raw tonight is just going to be promos after promos after promos. Could be a good thing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Aw man, they edited out "ahhh ahhh ahh, SHUT UP!" :lmao


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

So Randy will punt punk at WM then yea?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey they cut out the best part.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"hahahaha-SHUT UP!"


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

RedMan1234 said:


> Already this crowd is awesome .


Chi-town is always a good crowd.

Its a shame Vince doesnt want anymore Wrestlemanias there


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Amber B said:


> He's going to reveal that he banged his wife. I'm telling you.


now that would be a cool plot device


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

randle keith orton


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

this is boring tbf


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

If he really wanted to creep out Ortons wife he should have started singing happy birthday. It worked last time


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

ORTON


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

did Punk just bring up something that happened more than a year ago? wow!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

RedMan1234 said:


> Raw tonight is just going to be promos after promos after promos. Could be a good thing.


Well they gotta sell WM.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So are we going to see Randy wife tonight? Is she going to be Asian this time?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Orton sucks!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Were we really supposed to believe that thats how that promo was going to end? Come on.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Rap it up Punk you're boring as fuck!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Best promo man in the business arriving!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Randy took a kick to the head and his head bounced off of the concrete...................


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Jorge Suarez said:


> this is boring tbf


I agree. 

Now here comes Boreton. Slow walk down the ramp? What is he a heel now?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I hear little girls under my bed, they scream out to me, plz dont rape me. they talkkkk to me!!!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

orton with bret hart selling.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope Randy isn't selling an injury during the match Sunday...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk is going to kick Randal Keith Orton's wife in the head..if you know what I mean


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm only 498 people browsing the Raw forum. Live Smackdown got close to 1k didn't it?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Looked like CM Punk fucked that up


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Good all-around segment.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

super Orton lol, gonna be a good one Sunday


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punt?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Orton better not win this Sunday.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Here comes the retarded punching the ground.....


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Ugh.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Knee fail


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Punk's shit.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

huge cm punk chants


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Even though I knew Orton was gonna be here tonight I just think its stupid that Orton punts the whole nexus and there out for a while but Punk does it to him he's back the next Raw.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao His leg is done busted.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

yellow card for that dive! no-one near him lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

His fall. Terrible selling. :lmao


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW Theyre actually chanting for Both of them? lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoping for a punk win at wrestlemania. This has been the only feud that's been great consistently. Except for Orton kicking everyone in nexus


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

well this is weak


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

:lmao

funniest selling that


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

whoopsie


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cm sucks didn't even sell it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao loser tripped!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

LMAO WTF...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow. They've just made Orton out to be an idiot.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

That is soo lame -_-


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Whats with the Jesse James slicked back hair on Punk? Makes him look like 20 years older.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

what a load of pish end this crap already.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I wish I was there!!! Too bad I had a baseball game.

CM Punk chants = awesome


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't think there's a single wrestler who's as over in their hometown as Punk is in the Chi!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

he will still hit the RKO


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Um, until that. Would have been better if Punk rolled out in time. instead of Orton's poor sell.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Fail viper! Should of hissed more. hssss hssssss


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy bipolar crowd. :lmao
I love it.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

"Orton is a dead duck" - Why do you suck so much Cole?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda hit him in the thigh but ok


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice Crowd lol! 

White Jesus for the win


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol at the cheers


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_This could of been good, but it's shit_


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

VINTAGE KEVIN NASH


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Guess we aren't going to have a real Orton/Punk match at Wrestlemania, it will just be Orton selling a knee injury the entire time.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

yawn


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't think there's a single wrestler who's as over in their hometown as Punk is in the Chi!


Mistico


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why would a knee injury stop Orton from fighting out of the GTS?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

VRsick said:


> kinda hit him in the thigh but ok


Yeah, I saw it too.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

GTS


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Anybody else think Punk should turn face after 'Mania?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, Orton is winning at WM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god at the imminent Punk is berried at Mania threads I'll have to merge and close come Sunday.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Mistico


QFT


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicago crowd rulz


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Guess we aren't going to have a real Orton/Punk match at Wrestlemania, it will just be Orton selling a knee injury the entire time.


with an "RKO from nowhere" finish


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

ok....


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a great fuckin way to start off what is no doubt going to be an Awesome RAW!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Come on guys, this is Orton's first try of trying to sell an injury. It's something he needs to learn.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

great start guys lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

BORING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Boring start but great crowd


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Huge fail from Orton with the punt and nice GTS.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Hoping for a punk win at wrestlemania. This has been the only feud that's been great consistently. Except for Orton kicking everyone in nexus


ya know as i think about it, this IS the only fued that seems to have been built well, hell i wish this was no holds barred


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Lame.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Anybody else think Punk should turn face after 'Mania?


Not me.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So Orton is going to be crippled at Wrestlemania and still beat Punk. Lovely.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

well.. that's 12 minutes of... something


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Here I am! I'm gonna punt ya!










On a positive note to that segment, Orton sold the "Go to Sleep" perfectly.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Guess we aren't going to have a real Orton/Punk match at Wrestlemania, it will just be Orton selling a knee injury the entire time.


Or trying to sell, at least.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh fuck

the miz cena and the rock in the ring at the same time


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This crowd did not know if the should chant or boo Punk. This is an awesome start.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Huge Pop for The Rock


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Quite the gay little logo you have there Miz.

Uh oh here come the marks.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

E AND C!!!!!!!1


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _This could of been good, but it's shit_


I was trying to be positive, but that was just so weak. 

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lolz @ the crowd going nuts at the sight of a rock CGI


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Anybody else think Punk should turn face after 'Mania?


i think he's better as a heel, seems more natural.....and after everything he's done how can he turn face? attack Miz?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

For the benefits of those with flash photography


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

E&C !


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

OH SO NOW EDGE LIKES HIM!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''If I can't beat you, I'll die trying''

''Whatchu mean I've used that line already?''


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Edge and Christian teaming? Nice


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Edge & Christian!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Hell yes! E&C!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lmao, Edge likes the Raw GM after all


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

the rocks cheers were louder then cenas and miz's combined


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

E & C!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh & the WM theme song this year is really fuckin HORRIBLE!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I refuse to believe that Mania is this weekend.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

E and C.. mark out.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dunno if 4 hours is a smart move. thats a bit long


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

E&C!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

best tag team ever


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh no Edge, you've got the crazy eyes! Nooooo!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hanging around Christian makes me like Edge again.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope the crowd boos Cena. Please don't fail me lol


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

E & C!!!!! I need a new pair of pants!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Fuck yeah, E&C.....reeking of awesomeness


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Here I am! I'm gonna punt ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the exact thing!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I enjoyed that Punk promo. #kanyeshrug


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Edge and Christian Hell Yeah. 5 sec pose


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

I really want Jenson Button limited edition shampoo.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

ZeGermanz said:


> Come on guys, this is Orton's first try of trying to sell an injury. It's something he needs to learn.


Didn't he have a shoulder injury storyline at the start of his career? That may have been legit though. I can't really remember


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

EandC for the Win


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

E&C reunion !


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Is that B.o.B. on the Crysis 2 Trailer?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great start to raw


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> I really want Jenson Button limited edition shampoo.


It's one step closer to the Formula 1 lifestyle, ain't it?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i demand a 5 second pose!


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

If that had of been Orton and any other heel not one person on here would post something positive about it. The blind Punk man love is fucking ridiculous. He has been boring as pig shit for over a year with the SES and New fucking Nexus!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I refuse to believe that Mania is this weekend.


Why is that?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> So Orton is going to be crippled at Wrestlemania and still beat Punk. Lovely.


What makes you think that Orton is going to win? With Orton being hurt, it gives Punk an advantage.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

they are saving up all the best for last. To be honest this should of been a 3 hour raw


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Rated 3:16 said:


> If that had of been Orton and any other heel not one person on here would post something positive about it. The blind Punk man love is fucking ridiculous. He has been boring as pig shit for over a year with the SES and New fucking Nexus!


Oh do piss off why don't you?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Christian Heel turn in 5 4 3 2....


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> Is that B.o.B. on the Crysis 2 Trailer?


yeah, the song is called "new york, new york"


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Rated 3:16 said:


> If that had of been Orton and any other heel not one person on here would post something positive about it. The blind Punk man love is fucking ridiculous. He has been boring as pig shit for over a year with the SES and New fucking Nexus!


Yea I don't get the man crush on Punk...I mean yea he's good at what he does but I don't get the man crush.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> What makes you think that Orton is going to win? With Orton being hurt, it gives Punk an advantage.


Exactly.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I just have one question.who the hell thought making Russell Brand the Fucking Easter bunny was a good idea


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The ending to that match was so lame.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

bme said:


> yeah, the song is called "new york, new york"


Thanks!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Why is that?


Because for me, this doesn't feel like Mania season at all.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Alberto Del Rioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

For the benefit of those with flash photography...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

scso better show up to


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> Oh do piss off why don't you?


God is this a non opinion on forum?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Here We Go!!!

Edge & Christian!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Is that B.o.B. on the Crysis 2 Trailer?


Yezir


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> Is that B.o.B. on the Crysis 2 Trailer?


Yeah, the song is called "new york, new york"


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Because for me, this doesn't feel like Mania season at all.


Too much Rock hype and not much hype for anything else...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Evilerk said:


> I just have one question.who the hell thought making Russell Brand the Fucking Easter bunny was a good idea


I guess someone thinks he is funny. I blame the Brits.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This crowd is fucking awesome. God I love chicago crowds


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

where's Christian


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

E & C Reunion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just wish that they came out to their old theme song & through the crowd, but this is still great!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Adam Copeland


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dang it they should have come out to their old entrance. Through the crowd baby.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

This is shaping up to the worst Wrestlemania ever.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

del rio please....


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

smh i wish tony chiemel did that intro


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Tyson Kidd = Ratings.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice pop for Christian.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Weak entrance


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

no 3 second pose...booo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Has ADR ever actually worn that robe before?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

ADR rocks a robe now? Since when?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Christian Peeps!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Should have dusted off the classic E&C theme and entrance. Ah well.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

excepting the corre to come out?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> I just have one question.who the hell thought making Russell Brand the Fucking Easter bunny was a good idea


He's a crackhead. Crackheads are funny.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao that graphic said it all.
Christian will be in Edge's corner, not in the match.


----------



## the-comeback-kid (Mar 24, 2011)

Always nice to see Christian. Brings back memories of when tag-team was a serious division


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hate this bit with del rio


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

So, Christian will be in Edge's corner at WM.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i hope cole can keep his homophobia in check tonight


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Crowd sitting on their hands for Christian. Awesome.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

ADR/Ricardo&Brodus FTW!!!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

And that match graphic confirms we will not have a triple-threat, Christian will be in Edge's corner, G-Rilla in Del Rio's corner.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> What makes you think that Orton is going to win? With Orton being hurt, it gives Punk an advantage.


What world are you from? 
The fact that one wrestler got the last laugh the week of the pay per view more often than not means that his opponent will win the match.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I wish christain would use the female version of his theme song that he had before he went to tna. i like it much better


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

did christian just outpopped edge?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Did Cole just call Edge and Christian one of the greatest Tag-Teams in the history "Entertainment"???

Ugh, fuck off!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wow no pop for christian


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why can't we get just 5 seconds of posing!? 
They've reunited for the past 3 weeks and we haven't gotten ONE!
Hopefully at Mania (don't know why).


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodríguez that handsome devil.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ALBERTO!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole: "He deserves a personal ring announcer!"

King: "Yeah."

What a witty anecdote from King!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

ADR's growing on me.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd laugh if Alberto crashed one of those cars while making his entrance!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

greatest tag team in Entertainment history .....lmao


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL TACOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

No king, there is no limit because it's the best fucking entrance in wwe


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

where's the Christian pyro?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

some of the worst commentary by king ive ever heard.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Jorge Suarez said:


> did christian just outpopped edge?


no. stop 

I thought Edge and ADR couldn't lay a hand on each other until WM?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why 3 commentators?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

a silk scarf would indeed be cool michael


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I need to see some E & C comedy banter. Tsk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So who won NXT last season? Yeah.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> hate this bit with del rio


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Brodus has extremely jiggly thighs.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

daryl74 said:


> i hope cole can keep his homophobia in check tonight




The Randy Orton segment is already over so the probability he will just went up.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, actual tag team wrestling. How weird.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

where is the great one


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I hate commercials


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

This is awesome, if only for the pure nostalgia.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Aww fuck just realised how many ads there will be tonight


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

VRsick said:


> some of the worst commentary by king ive ever heard.


Been like this for a while. You would think with him being supported by the crowd over this Cole thing it would improve, but it's gotten worse. King needs to go, let's hope this match is that gateway for him going.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Austin <3


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omfg entrances 2 mins of wrestling adverts again


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

was that Hugh Morrus slamming Miss USA!?!?!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

God i hope Edge wins at WM 27


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

every man for himself.. brodus clay has been eliminated...


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Rated 3:16 said:


> no. stop
> 
> I thought Edge and ADR couldn't lay a hand on each other until WM?


Only on Smackdown


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Rated 3:16 said:


> no. stop
> 
> I thought Edge and ADR couldn't lay a hand on each other until WM?


only on SD


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Ad breaks are bloody annoying.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Adverts suck.....but we already know that.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jordo said:


> omfg entrances 2 mins of wrestling adverts again


Don't expect a wrestling show today..


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Christian did get a pop when he his music hit.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

so much irony in that Tough Enough commercial. Austin cheering on someone to beat up a girl.

"GIVE ER ANOTHER ONE!"


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

That B&Q advert is hilarious!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

This is why WWE needs to merge SD! and RAW and go back to one brand and one set of titles. You'll be able to really let your star power run loose and make the show great every week.

From a Punk promo and confrontation with Orton to an E&C promo to an E&C/ADR match and still have Trips/Taker and Cena/Miz/Rocky to look forward to is awesome.

They're spreading the talent thin. Condense your best talent to one show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

so this is when tag teams used to be good huh...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

scrilla said:


> so much irony in that Tough Enough commercial. Austin telling someone to beat up a girl.
> 
> "GIVE ER ANOTHER ONE!"


:lmao I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

So JR is the commentator in the new game? hmmm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

For that Tough Enough promo - What does getting chased down by a dog have to do with being a wrestler?


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Christian did get a pop when he his music hit.


holy shit a wrestler got a pop. Maybe Rock will get one too!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> i demand a 5 second pose!


Please. That makes too much sense. Post match

Edge: Do they still have flash photography?
Christian: Does is matter?
Edge: It doesn´t matter what...

Music The Rock....Wow wow wow


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Love how they just let Edge stay in the ring for more than 5 seconds after the tag. Haha. 
What happened to the rules?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Love how they just let Edge stay in the ring for more than 5 seconds after the tag. Haha.
> What happened to the rules?


Edge: Screw the rules I have money.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

did i just see a spoiler miz champ after wm? lol


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Georgie Thompson. Nice.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> For that Tough Enough promo - What does getting chased down by a dog have to do with being a wrestler?


It's a lesson in how to escape from Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Josh Matthews seems to be improving each week.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> For that Tough Enough promo - What does getting chased down by a dog have to do with being a wrestler?


It's like when Rocky has to catch the chicken! :agree:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

:cuss:


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Brodus Clay is so fat


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

why is this match on so early? god damn Cena and Rock BS getting all the hype when it's just going to suck


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn a nice Tornado DDT


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

dualtamac said:


> Georgie Thompson. Nice.


Yes she is


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> Josh Matthews seems to be improving each week.


Not hard to look good sitting next to King.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That DDT was intense!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Between all the matches they've had I would rather see ADR vs. Christian then Edge.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Brodius Clay reminds me of the One Man Gang.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

SNAP Tornado DDT.. always loved that move


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Delay on the Titantron.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This crowd better than other crowds of late.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

SPEAR!!! SPEAR!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

So obvious that Christian turns heel at WM. Which pleases me.

We will have a "jealousy" feud with him and Edge for a while, should reek of awesomeness.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This crowd is awesome. Chi-town always delivers.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

That was a nice spear.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice match


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

wow a good spear for once


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

loving this crowd.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Get ready for Cole and a laptop!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now this is a crowd! Excellent pop.


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Clay sold that spear well.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Edge needs a new finisher for bigger guys. Spear looks so shit on big guys.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

brodus took the pin..

predictable?? what predictable?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck sake this is boring


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Alright, now it's 100% crystal clear Christian will turn on Edge at Mania.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Horrid sell by Edge.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i was going to say ADR looked like a pussy there, but he came back lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess all the faces are going to be injured going into Wrestlemania?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

annnnnnnnnd this awesome crowd is totally silent for ADR


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> Alright, now it's clear Christian will turn on Edge at Mania.


How so?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Is that David Hart Smith as Cole's guard? Dude looks just like him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Do we really need to see this shit again?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

good post match angle.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

6 man tag with snooki thats the offical pissbreak at mania match


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh god this interview will be full of fail.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

such lame buildup for the edge/adr match


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Here come the skit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Who on Earth would want to be stuck in New Jersey?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

ShaggyK said:


> annnnnnnnnd this awesome crowd is totally silent for ADR


Been that way everytime he's shown up on Raw.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes pg clubbing!!! -__-


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole with the Twitter self-promotion in his Troll Hole. Haha.

What is this? Why???
It STILL doesn't feel like Mania is THIS Sunday!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trish and Snooki in a bar..this will not end well


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

It's taped everybody and from what I hear Snooki was WASTED while shooting this.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Aarons!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

They were drinking Coke and iced tea.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I hope that carrot with a wig fucks off after her Wrestlemania gig.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's Aarons for Striker.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i need to get my ass to that bar! layla's coming in later!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

apparently Maryse will not be on Raw 2night


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Snooki can fuck off. Trish would definitely still get it though.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> annnnnnnnnd this awesome crowd is totally silent for ADR


Uh, he's a heel and he just fucked up the faces. And for that matter, they weren't silent at all. You're just wrong.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Been that way everytime he's shown up on Raw.


that was my point


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

W>C said:


> How so?


I remember a few weeks ago when Christian was attacked by ADR, Edge was nowhere to be found to help him, and that's when I started thinking they could play the card of Christian getting mad Edge didn't help him out like Christian helped Edge.

And now this week, although Edge did eventually chase ADR off, it took quite a bit of time.

It's all speculation of course, but I think, no, I'm sure that's the track they're going on.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I really hope Brodus starts winning some matches after Mania!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

leon79 said:


> 6 man tag with snooki thats the offical pissbreak at mania match


Thou shalt not have a piss break at Wrestlemania unless there's a Giant Gonzalez appearance.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

No heat for Del Rio...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

dualtamac said:


> Snooki can fuck off. Trish would definitely still get it though.


Snooki is quite the toad.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I really enjoy W>C's posts. Don't think I've managed to actually read a single one of them, though.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

lol @ soccer commercials.


ADR is fucking horrible.....so overrated. Mexicools were way better.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> I remember a few weeks ago when Christian was attacked by ADR, Edge was nowhere to be found to help him, and that's when I started thinking they could play the card of Christian getting mad Edge didn't help him out like Christian helped Edge.
> 
> And now this week, although Edge did eventually chase ADR off, it took quite a bit of time.
> 
> It's all speculation of course, but I think, no, I'm sure that's the track they're going on.


good speculation, but De Rio did get the last laugh tonight and usually the one who does ends up losing at that following ppv but that just my speculation


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Snooki is quite the toad.


She's what I like to call an 8 pinter.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> annnnnnnnnd this awesome crowd is totally silent for ADR


Ricardo Rodriguez gets more reaction lol. They really shouldn't have rushed Del Rio's push so much IMO. This is exactly why Sheamus's first reign failed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sin CarA!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This guy's mask kind of reminds me of Ultimo Dragon.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Dat mistico


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Not that many people in the thread tonight, that's strange for it to be the RAW before Mania. 

ANOTHER Epic Sin Cara Promo!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sin Cara promos get more epic every week.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Snooki is quite the toad.



That's a kind way to put it.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol at King burying all the speculations of Christian getting included at the last minute by saying: This will be a one on one match at WM.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why is Alex Riley still alive?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow they're going all out on Mistico. First a dungy looking gym. Then they CGI in some fire. Now they CGI in lightening and pryamids. Guess they were happy with that dark match hehe.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe he just turned the title upside down. :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Not that many people in the thread tonight, that's strange for it to be the RAW before Mania.
> 
> ANOTHER Epic Sin Cara Promo!




54 pages in 35 minutes of RAW seems decent.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I bet Sin Cara debuts at WM and wins the Royal Rumble


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Not that many people in the thread tonight, that's strange for it to be the RAW before Mania.
> 
> ANOTHER Epic Sin Cara Promo!


2 many people don't want to miss out anything with The Rock coming so they let the forum be for tonight only !?!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I pity those who think this upside down W thing is....good.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Raw GM


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Not that many people in the thread tonight, that's strange for it to be the RAW before Mania.
> 
> ANOTHER Epic Sin Cara Promo!


Live Tweeting with David Lagana > people complaining about everything here.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I gotta say, that upside down WWE logo for the Miz is lame on epic proportion


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Another awesome Mistico/Sin Cara video!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ON HIS IPAD!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole is a dick


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

lol...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao i pad


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I see you Alex Riley. Welcome back baby!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

A-Ri!

FUCKING LAPTOP!!!

EDIT: I mean Ipad lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i-pad fancy!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Michael Cole is fantastic.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So the iPad has the same sound effect as the laptop? -_-


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

if he has an ipad, why is the laptop set up?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OH SHIT Cole has a IPad


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cole is trolling, that's not what the Anonymous GM said. lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

i?, ipad?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Swagger vs Lawler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Woah. I thought that bodyguard was Primo on roids.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok so...WHY IS THERE A LAPTOP THERE?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

He didn't hear most of that stupid. He hadn't put on his headset back on yet.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Swagger to job to Lawler. Great.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Apple gave WWE a better deal


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I-pad GM!?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Anyone else notice that thing that Sky do when they come back from the ads?
In the top right corner it says ''Sky Sports 3, even better in HD'' but they make it fuzzy and blurry so it looks like your picture is shit.

Dirty cunts.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Thwagga gonna lose to this old man. lol


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

This song was in The Punisher


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hella epic


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ok so...WHY IS THERE A LAPTOP THERE?!?!?!?!?!


EPIC SWERVE!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I would so mark if Cole called Lawler a ****** on live tv.

Vince would be waiting for him in the parking lot.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

epic tune


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

What the hell happened to A-Ri being fired????


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Another great Johnny Cash song!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

epic promo is epic


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Not that many people in the thread tonight, that's strange for it to be the RAW before Mania.


Everyones playing Crysis 2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This promo has nothing on the Taker/HBK promo from last year.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This is the song that guy plays in Punisher


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 54 pages in 35 minutes of RAW seems decent.


It just feels like it's moving slow. 

Those guards around Cole just look goofy! :lmao! Making some funny faces and standing weirdly. 

I couldn't care any less about this match than I do now.
It could have been amazing.....but it's just straight boring and redundant.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Been said a million times before, but the WWE sure do make epic promo vids!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

18 men haven't been sent down, did he forget he faced Kane and HBK twice already?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Everyones playing Crysis 2


might go get it myself lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This Undertaker/HHH feud has been almost UFC-esque. Great video packages, then you have them cutting promos and it just isn't as good. Should have just stuck to the videos.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Once again, for all the many faults the WWE has, the production guys fucking EARN their paychecks. Damn.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

God I hate how they are Ignoring 17. it irks me


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

undertaker: what the fuck you're doing here on raw?
hhh: wrong show buddy.
undertaker: you, me, wrestlemania..

that's how they have built up this feud.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

So I guess that WWE really plans on ignoring the fact that HHH and taker have already wrestled at WrestleMania.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Boring. Keep it moving already..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> Another great Johnny Cash song!


it's Mark Collie....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm still pretty pissed that they have not mentioned the WM17 match.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Wait what! Was that Benoit?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This promo has been the best thing they've done in this feud.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Total Package said:


> EPIC SWERVE!


Cue the Russo pic.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i like how they literally showed everyone he beat at mania except triple h :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Crippler sighting. Big Bossman sighting.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> This promo has nothing on the Taker/HBK promo from last year.


It never had a chance to come close to it. Taker and Trips have only been in the same building once for the whole build up.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 18 men haven't been sent down, did he forget he faced Kane and HBK twice already?


And HHH, damn, WWE really have been able to make people forget.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Good promo, nevertheless. And lol at the obvious exclusion of their earlier Mania match.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> I would so mark if Cole called Lawler a ****** on live tv.
> 
> Vince would be waiting for him in the parking lot.


I don't think they used that word even back in the Attitude era

Would be funny as hell tho


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Triple H will become two numbers 9 and 19


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Once again, the WWE isn't acknowledging that Taker already beat Triple H at Wrestlemania!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This promo has nothing on the Taker/HBK promo from last year.


Oh my gosh! "Running Up That Hill" by Placebo. That promo introduced me to that song. 
Probably my favorite promo of all time.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Now, THATS a promo video.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"I will do what no other man has done at wrestlemania I WILL BEAT THE UNDERTAKER!" gee never heard that before.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Another AD, will you FUCK OFF?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Wait what! Was that Benoit?


Yep.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They showed tables and blading and Pedigrees onto thumb tacks. Do you think they will do some crazy stuff like that?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Cue the Russo pic.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

OK I have to ask. What the fuck is "The last outlaw" supposed to mean? How the fuck are HHH OR Undertaker "outlaws"? We might as well call Justin Bieber an "outlaw". It would be just as meaningful.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Boring promo was boring.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

LMAO Booker's Face in this commercial


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That video package was great.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Raw really has shocking amount of adverts in it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

so far, 5 commerical breaks...


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Oh my gosh! "Running Up That Hill" by Placebo. That promo introduced me to that song.
> Probably my favorite promo of all time.


This.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Your hair is pissin' me off!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Yep.


o_0

WWE recognizes Benoit now. Coolio.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 18 men haven't been sent down, did he forget he faced Kane and HBK twice already?


yeah.. should have been 15..

remember undertaker has never faced HHH at mania.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Oh my gosh! "Running Up That Hill" by Placebo. That promo introduced me to that song.
> Probably my favorite promo of all time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr Snrub said:


> Been said a million times before, but the WWE sure do make epic promo vids!



The crazy red-headed kid in Stanford, Connecticut named Adam says thanks!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Too many commercials


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me how WWE can make such great video packages when they have such little to work with.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> Oh my gosh! "Running Up That Hill" by Placebo. That promo introduced me to that song.
> Probably my favorite promo of all time.


:agree:


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!


If you want the Rock to come already then I suggest you just turn to something else or play some video games until near the end of Raw.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

hhh taker has like no build

i honestly could careless at this point


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

their video package for wm17 was way more interesting than this crap


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Woof.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Are the commercials in the program as in the streams? 5 commercials in a row is a bit much, don't you think?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

mistermatt891 said:


> hhh taker has like no build
> 
> i honestly could careless at this point




It has had plenty of build, the build has just happened to totally suck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jorge Suarez said:


> yeah.. should have been 15..
> 
> remember undertaker has never faced HHH at mania.


16. He beat two guys at XIX


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If they're going to blatantly disregarding the fact that Taker and HHH faced at Mania, shouldn't his record be 17-0?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

CORRE!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nah the best promo was the one with V.A.S.T Touched, think it was HBK vs Taker but heres a random video of it.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

God he big as fuck


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

yay the corre


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wade and his strap


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Too many commercials


Commercials are like limes, theres always too many.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

They are getting the commercials out of the way now because Cena/Rock/Miz will probably be a long uninterrupted segment [As it should be].


LOL at the Corre getting the jobber entrance.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Art made the WWE superstars, I would love to see that.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Corre suck. New Nexus suck. Bring back the original Nexus and make Barrett worth a fuck again.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Never knew Barrett had the Intercontinental. Good on him, just needs to WHC


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Gabriel should be a baby face and tag team with Kingston. Kingston is from Ghana, right?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its face kane no wait its heel kane no wait its face kane again no wait......


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If the match 10 years ago had been a classic, they would be hyping it. Because it was the 4th best match that year despite getting almost 20 minutes...they want to pretend it never happened.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice mashup of Big Show and Kane's music.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

When did Kane turn face? Where is Paul B? Where is the logic in this so called feud?


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Ugh.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

SANTINO....


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

hope cole does not disapprove of kane and big show's relationship


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So Christian's definitely not against the Corre. INTRIGUE AHOY.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

too big a promo, isnt even a retirement match


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

what an awful match


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Santino is the shit


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> If they're going to blatantly disregarding the fact that Taker and HHH faced at Mania, shouldn't his record be 17-0?


Well, this is good ole WWE logic at work here. Not a lot of stuff that goes for WWE's logic makes sense.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Who the FUCK wants to see that match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, now THAT'S the piss break of Wrestlemania.

How in the hell is that on the card?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kofi must be pissed...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Donald Wight, Jr. & Glenn Thomas Jacobs


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

So Kofi has no match for WM? Not good for him.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is gonna end in a mass brawl


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

OH FOR FUCK SAKE!!!

Santino and Kozlov get a match at Mania and not Kofi or Christian.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The crowd is going to be sleeping by the time the rock shows up....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this could be a good match if they allowed santino to actually wrestle.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Nevermind.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

loll another terrible match


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

whoa piss thought Kozlov was wrestling tonight. Thank God.

That 4-on-4 match would be more entertain if it didn't have Kozlov in it.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Santino.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope they kick the shit out of Santino and Kozlov so they have to be replaced.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WTF happened to Kofi???


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol wades face tells it all for this match.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Kofi = Buried.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why are Big Show and Kane out there?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Haha, WWE.com source code trolled the Internet.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Called it.

There was no way it was going to be Kofi/Christian/Show/Kane as the face team when Christian hadn't got involved with The Corre AT ALL.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wonder if they will make the tag champ job? I haven't read spoilers.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> When did Kane turn face? Where is Paul B? Where is the logic in this so called feud?


Logic and WWE? :lmao


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Why couldn't they throw Nash in to team with Show/Kane. At least that would feel special for WM. Just hit his 5 moves and tag out. Maybe a powerbomb if he's up to it.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Kingston not at WM ?!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

tommo010 said:


> This is gonna end in a mass brawl




A ton of cobras are going to be delivered too.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gave three belts jobber entrances.

Kofi is kicked off the card, no rematch. Prob future endevoured after WM.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kofi Kingston in the X Division?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> So Christian's definitely not against the Corre. INTRIGUE AHOY.


They already confirm that the WHC match will be one on one.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I do not like this new matchup for WM at all


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So Wade Barrett takes the IC Title from Kofi, and not only does Kofi not get a rematch, but he's not even involved in the multi-man match with The Corre at WrestleMania. Hmm......


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Somebody tell me when The Rock is on, I can't take any more of this shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

COBRAAAAAAA


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

HAHAHHA, LMFAO, so christian and kofi got replaced with that joke of a team? santino and kozlov? how anti-climatic, iam actually happy christian isn't in the match though. this pretty much proves that christian will be a major part of the edge/del rio title match which can only mean good things for christian and his continued push to the main event


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

How the fuck did Kane turned face?!


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

What...THE HELL!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jobbing to the cobra


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it's like the people's elbow/worm all over again


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Santino is shit. And his music makes me want to punch babies.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cobraaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Live crowds really do love the Cobra lol.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OMG, Justin Gabriel lost, he's getting buried now!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The crowd going wild for the cobra. SMH


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

rare win for santino. cool.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh God please no!!!! Not Kane!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane really should just chokeslam all of them


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, thats tag team wrestling in 2011.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Poor Gabriel...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

............................................


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

COBRA FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ :lmao
The Big Red Retard is back.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's official, the Cobra is more over than Alberto Del Rio. 

My God, Kane...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nice line by King.

Kane is dead to me.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I had some small hope of the tag team champs being dignified and relevant. Oh silly silly me, it isn't 2003 anymore.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow...


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Kane sold out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE~!!!!!!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay...this is fucking ridiculous...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

And monster Kane is officially over!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What the fuck did I just watch.................................


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How can Kozlov get a match and not Kofi? Pretty fucking lame.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

they just killed Kanes character. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't even know.....


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok that was actually funny by Kane


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

FUCKING LOL!!!!!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

that was wow


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

I just died a little.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL @ Kane


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

WTF did Kane just do?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Joel said:


> Kofi must be pissed...


I'm pissed for him. That's absolutely terrible. 
No one wants to see that 8 man tag match! It's going to be cluster all over.

:faint: Kane


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

W>C said:


> They already confirm that the WHC match will be one on one.


I know, but it still makes Christian's role at WM more intriguing. 

Also, The Cobra is over like fuck.

FURTHER NOTE: Kane is the most schizophrenic superstar in WWE's history.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

NOOOOO *Dies* WTF Kane?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I've lost all respect for Kane...


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Is this TNA?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What..... the.... fuck......

Brings back memories of the Kanearooni.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

kane is the most flexible character ever, face one day, super heel the next day


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

marking out for them epic celebrations


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

kane really doesn't care about his character now eh? lol


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL @ Kane


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kane for president!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

hahaha that was funny with kane but it didn't look like kane enjoyed doing that crap. how embrassing for him. explains why he walked away right away


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lame... no 450 splash?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This game looks annoying to play. I'll stick with my N64 games.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That is the guy who buried The Undertaker a few months ago..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Joel said:


> And monster Kane is officially over!





WCWnWo4Life said:


> What the fuck did I just watch.................................


These.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL at Kane's Air-Trombone


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Don't do it Kane.....Nooooo!,Worse than Kane-A-Roonie


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

Serpent01 said:


> they just killed Kanes character. :lmao


_It's been dead since he took the mask off_


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

I think Kane's finished and he knows it....see how he left quickly....


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao @ Kane.

So is Kofi in the unemployment line already?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

holy shit they just destroyed kane worse than katie vick


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Does anyone else laugh their ass off when they see in that game Big Show shove Andre about 10 feet up in the air across the ring?

Gets me every time :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i need a massive poo but trips is next


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Kane. :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

daryl74 said:


> kane really doesn't care about his character now eh? lol




He did a spinaroonie like 8 or 9 years ago. That's the day Kane truly died.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JR needs to be on commentary for WM.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So Kane goes from a guy who puts people in coma's to someone who plays the invisable trombone with Santino.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

From this...










To that.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Expecting to see kane gifs now


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"The biggest video game release of 2011" :no:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So, never let it be said that the Devil's Favorite Demon can't cut a rug or do a mean Air Trombone.


----------



## andy1411 (Mar 25, 2010)

What's with the 'giving a tall man a hand job' celebration?


----------



## DarkenedFate90 (Mar 29, 2011)

well even though that match added more crap to this episode of RAW, it was still better than hearing that little ****** Michael Cole talk while he hides in his little box.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The Big red clown...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Way to kill the WM weekend tradition. The HOF on Monday is so...useless.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

He didn't do that, TELL ME HE JUST DIDN'T DO THAT!!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol at that being andre in his prime.. yeah right cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shortened version of Taker/HHH promo:

Long Entrance
Even Longer Entrance
Last Outlaw
Cerebral Assassin
Streak
No Holds Barred
Grrrr
Rest in Peace
Crotch Chop
Point at WM Sign


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

WHAT I MISS IN THAT LAST TAG MATCH?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow way to make the other inductees seem worthless.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Christ that was cringeworthy.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol at everyone saying kane is dead, he did a fucking spinaroonie as masked kane


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

First they take Kofi's title off him.

THEN they leave that mother fucker off the Mania card?

I don't like Kofi, but god damn I feel bad for him.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Total Package said:


> From this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon Kane hasn't been cool since he tag teamed with X-Pac like 14 years ago.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> He did a spinaroonie like 8 or 9 years ago. That's the day Kane truly died.


Nah I think it died when the Rock, Kane and Hogan did a promo:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

scrilla said:


> lol at that being andre in his prime.. yeah right cole




Andre's prime minus the fro and plus 100 pounds.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Why are they punishing Kane. He already took off the mask.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Swag said:


> lol at everyone saying kane is dead, he did a fucking spinaroonie as masked kane


Sometimes I feel that there are certain people on here with short term memory.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

> WWE_Creative
> The great thing about The Undertaker is that he doesn't get older, he just gets more into character. #RAWTonight


:lmao

Twitter during Raw > this thread. Peace.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Who will have the longer entrance

Triple H

or

Undertaker?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Horrible Raw so far.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

That All Stars game plays like shit.

Cool concept, but the gameplay is horrid. Like WCW Mayhem bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi is getting played. Holy crap.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Think this is without a doubt the worst RAW before Mania so far...


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i remember when kane did a hulk promo for a 6 man tag with him ohgan and the rock and of course the spineronni he did. i mean cant he have some fun once in awhile


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

qtgaines said:


> WHAT I MISS IN THAT LAST TAG MATCH?


Some things are best left unsaid.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

They are showing commercials now so they won't have to when rock cent mix ison


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Shortened version of Taker/HHH promo:
> 
> Long Entrance
> Even Longer Entrance
> ...


lmfao exactly


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Hahaha, typical....everyone's freaking out over Gabriel losing. Calm down, people! The Corre are obviously going to win at 'Mania!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Shortened version of Taker/HHH promo:
> 
> Long Entrance
> Even Longer Entrance
> ...


That probably won't be far off at all. :no:

Keri Hilson? Why? Whatever, if they can have a pussycat doll why not. :no:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Who the fuck is that


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Keri Hilson sucks.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

WHO?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, Kofi Kingston is getting dicked. No Wrestlemania, no tag match against Corre, no involvement against Alberto Del Rio, the guy who injured him. Uggh. 

How long until we see Reggie Rexton in the X Division?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

She's quite attractive.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

HHH's forehead just keeps on slipping down and getting all wrinkly from too much Growth Hormone. lolz


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AIN'T NO GRAVE


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

oh, i wanted rebecca black to sing at WM  disappoint


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taker - HHH time


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Who will have the longer entrance
> 
> Triple H
> 
> ...


Both 10 minutes


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Um...wtf is with this music


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was worse than the kane a roonie and him saying "SUUUUUCCCCKKKKKA" combined.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

who?????


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Love the theme


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I know everyone always says "Who?!" when they promote some lameass celebrity even though they know damn well who, but I have honestly never heard of that broad.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

What did Kane do? I missed it.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

TAKER

POP

WOW


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why can't they have the adverts during the 10 minutes it's going to take for Taker and HHH to get into the ring.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

AINT NO GRAVE CAN HOLD MY BODY DOWN


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Liniert said:


> WHO?


Random autotuned R&B singer. Nothing to see here. Move on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love that they start the entrance at 9:55 because they know it won't end until the second quarter begins. 
I see you, WWE.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Might just go play a game of COD or something while this shit Happens.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Least it isnt that goofy bitch who did that Friday song.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Guys stop hating on kane he has just had a hard life his father made him belive he was burnt and treated him like a dog and then his one true love torrie betrayed him for X pac and then triple H started spreading rumour he raped and killed someone and then he revealed his maste plan that he wanted to kill his own brother  and then he was made to kill his own father by edge so play nice


:sad:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Andre's prime minus the fro and plus 100 pounds.


His alternate costume is in there with the red trunks and crazy afro. Still packing the pounds, though.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Most epic theme in wwe


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Undertaker adopting this song as his theme is my favorite part of this feud by far.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

time for bi-weekly staredown.. ain't no grave.

ut is very over though,


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

daryl74 said:


> oh, i wanted recbecca black to sing at WM  disappoint





Dear lord no lol.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I hope Taker comes out to his real theme at Mania.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

If only undertaker could remember who put him in the grave before he left!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

maybe its because ive been a fan since 1994 but the undertaker just isnt interesting to me anymore


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ain't no entrance...that can take...half an hour or less.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So not a fan of Taker...but Cash makes everything better.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

WWE is at its all time worst

i can care less about this wrestlemania

no build ups, meaningless feuds

they change Takers music to this dumb thing


even matches like Punk-Orton should be great, but who cares ?

the build ups and feuds are TERRIBLE


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

he dyed his beard!!!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicago is behind Taker tonight, love it


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

like how taker holds his skirt up while going up the stairs.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

man last time taker go to the ring this fast was when his coat caught fire at no way out a few yrs ago


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dear lord no lol.


Well at least she wouldn't forget the day. I mean Saturday comes after Friday and Sunday comes after Saturday.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

WM will need a 5th hour with these entrances


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I think Undertaker's entrance just eclipsed the total amount of actual wrestling for this Raw.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Hoed Taker again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jbones733 said:


> WWE is at its all time worst
> 
> i can care less about this wrestlemania
> 
> ...


And yet you are still watching.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

no time to play the game :O


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HHH interrupting Johnny Cash equals "OH NO HE DIDN'T!"


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

mistermatt891 said:


> maybe its because ive been a fan since 1994 but the undertaker just isnt interesting to me anymore


u're not alone


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

HHH didn't let Taker take off his hat LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rated 3:16 said:


> If only undertaker could remember who put him in the grave before he left!


Exactly! :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, not wasting anytime with having HHH's theme cut off Taker's


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Boring! no1currr.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Guy needs to come out to Bow Down To The King more.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol that was TNAesque didn't evenw ait a second between the theme songs.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They must be pressed for time. No way they'd take out the epic opening chord of HHH's theme unless they REALLY had to.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Jbones733 said:


> WWE is at its all time worst
> 
> i can care less about this wrestlemania
> 
> ...


lol i bet you are on here suday talking about WM. The Rock was right, wrestling fans can be very fickle


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

The cut out the best part of his song!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jacket's like 4 sizes to small on him.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't see why people like this Taker entrance at all, his old one was far more impactful.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

the only way this match would be interesting is if hhh beat taker up with a sledgehammer right now and left him in a pool of his own blood

instead the two will stare down at eachother for 10 mins and then another commercial


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh no he di'int.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Damn you Triple H for interrupting Takers entrance everytime


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

????theme songs are feuding now lol


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Its the fued where NOTHING happens EVER.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This is epic hahahahahahaha


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ENTRANCE MUSIC WARS!!!111!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol awesome


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh SNAP...oh no he didn't..it's on now


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

I love that when Josh Mathews announced Keri Hilson as singing America the Beautiful at WrestleMania he said "And big news -wow, big pop- American recording artist..."


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

interupting the water spitting? heathen!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I was hoping the lights would come back on and HBK would be in the ring.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

W>C said:


> And yet you are still watching.


That's because he CAN care less, but he decides not to.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

I love how triple h always comes out when takers entance isnt done lol. Hes probably like fuck this takers entrace is way to long


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Gotta Love The Chicago Fans!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ITS STING!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well that was a random gong, the sound team must want revenge for cutting Johnny Cash short.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HBK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Crowd says fuck it, we'll be pumped for this anyway.

SHAWN FUCKING [email protected]


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

HBK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Referee


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

I knew it!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

epic


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

INCOMING FORUM CRASH


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

OH SHIT! HBK!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Wasn't expecting Trips to disrespect Taker again. 19-0 for sure.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

so they are just gonna stare at each other?

edit: HBK!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Michaels!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Its the fued where NOTHING happens EVER.


This sums up every WWE feud over the last 4-5 years. No real storylines.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd i came


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

HBK!!!!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

oh shit HBK FORUM CRASH IN COMING!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shit just got real


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Holy shit......HBK


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

HBKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

look whos here HBK wooooooooo


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

OH SHIT


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

finally something interesting


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Triple H....Undertaker

staring contest ...go


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SHAWN!!!!!!?

HOLY SHIT! THIS JUST GOT INTERESTING!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a feeling he might be here...HBK!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh wow


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HBK


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hahaha. SHAWN MICHAELS: MOOD KILLER


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i have seen these two guys on the same clothes and setup before... ya one month ago...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I was hoping the lights would come back on and HBK would be in the ring.


Close enough


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HELLLLLLL YEAH.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Shit just got real bitches


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

And Shawn saved the day. Thanks the gods.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

So much better than anything in this feud.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

HBK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

HBK baby .


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

HBK!?!?!?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I knew HBK would be here when he tweeted about having to rush home to see Raw tonight.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't believe it took HBK coming out for me to care about this segment...but thank goodness he showed up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok I splooged.

Still doesn't feel like Mania, though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

its on like SAIGON!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL at all the people who're compalining about Kane,apart from that complimentary title run they gave him,he hasn't been relevant for a while,the Kane character died a long time ago.


----------



## Beaverboys (Mar 7, 2011)

fuck yeah


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

OHHH FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I was hoping the lights would come back on and HBK would be in the ring.





Well, that works too I suppose.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

okay now SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

HBK will try to kick Taker and hit HHH at Mania.

Remember who called it 6 days early folks! ME>.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

YES YES YES HBK HBK HBK!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the hella bald kid


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Its the fued where NOTHING happens EVER.


Yeah... lazy booking is lazy.

HBK is out. Will he actually do something?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

HBK!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Lovin' it. And big ups to the Chicago crowd.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

cue forum crash! HBK IS HERE!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They couldn't have done this 2 weeks ago to make this feud have more meaning for more than 6 days?

Bringing back all these people doesn't just automatically make Mania or the Road to it better if the feuds mean NOTHING.
It helps though.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Hands off the merch_


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hold the phone it's HBK! This oughta be interesting.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A serious staredown then he just comes out dancing like an idiot. Trolled. :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought he wouldnt show up until Mania and screw Trips over


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

holllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fuck HBK!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"Mommy, who are those people that aren't John Cena?"


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

This Raw just got good.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Please Super kick both of them


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Suprised the forums are still up.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

wow the forum crashed for me just now...all thanks to HBK.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

HBKEEZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

What a triple threat match this could have been!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HBK!!!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

That entrance brought back memories.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i just saw sting on rafters....

4 way at mania?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I love how it was so much tension...
Then HBK comes out dancing, with a huge pop and a chant...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The first person to speak in this two part staredown between Triple H and Undertaker is, naturally, Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

FUCKING HBK :O


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

All this promo needs now is some Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

He got pyro privileges!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He's dancing like he's pulling a Jeff Hardy. Which used to called pulling a HBK.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet chin musics for the whole family.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Hands off the merch_


Your sig sums up my face when Micheals music hit


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

As only HBK can do it.

Only one Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> What a triple threat match this could have been!


HHH Vs. HBK Vs. a throat-slashy guy who tried to kill his whole fami--OH JESUS


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank God for HBK,I'm getting tired of these fuckin' stare downs.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Jorge Suarez said:


> i just saw sting on rafters....
> 
> 4 way at mania?


lol


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it's still funny to me, how they ignore the fact, that undertaker has already beaten HHH at wrestlemania


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Sweet chin musics for the whole family.


We wish


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

HBK!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Incoming Split Legged Super Kick


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> The first person to speak in this two part staredown between Triple H and Undertaker is, naturally, Shawn Michaels.


Somebody has to cut a good promo for this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH has the greatest fucking hairline in the business.
No joke.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WWE still making HBK more important than Undertaker and Triple H's match lol. you'd think Vince's man-crush would have ended by now.


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

does Michele wear the cap all the time because he's super bald now?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the rock should show up for shits and giggles.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Michaels supposed to be the Don King of this match?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jorge Suarez said:


> i just saw sting on rafters....
> 
> 4 way at mania?


I saw his name spelt out in the smoke from HBK's Pyro!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL at Taker's reaction HBK. He's like "didn't I retire your ass last year?"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Until the rematch


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

How many fucking nicknames does HHH have? How come he gets all the gimmicks? lol oh yea he jizzes in Steph nightly.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

It's kind of funny how almost every feud heading into WM needs someone else that's not participating in the match to make it interesting. Rock, Snooki and now HBK.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy bracelets, HBK. He looks like he just came out of Becky Connor's closet.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Even with Michaels, still boring. They're all talking about nothing. Feuds need HEAT.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

OHHHH


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

twice.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Every time i hear HBK's music, i can't help but think about Kurt Angle "Sexy Kurt" version


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I can see it now: the dirtsheets are reporting that the same source is extremely pissed off cause HBK is in this. 

LOL lawd!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

damn hbk trolling hhh


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Shit just got real.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Haha, suck it Trips!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

OOOOO shhhhhh****t!!!!


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

LOL! The crowd thought he was going to ask "Are You Ready?"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

STILL NOTHING HAS BEEN SAID TO PROGRESS THIS FEUD ANYWHERE!

Ok....now it just got interesting.
Again I ask, could they not have done this sooner?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

HBK is narrating...how delightful


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohh yea lets wait until a week before mania to make this feud intresting


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Michaels as guest ref, screw Trips. Please.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HBKs pissed


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn he called out trips


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_ohhh_


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OH NO HE DIDN'T!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

OOOOOH HE GOT SOFT!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> it's still funny to me, how they ignore the fact, that undertaker has already beaten HHH at wrestlemania


Undertaker beat a shell of the current HHH


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

hbk looks very relaxed and rested!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

HHH dissin HBK lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"Because i'm married to the bosses daughter Shawn"


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

HHHeel....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HBK talking the truth.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh damn, way to go trips!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i will say one thing, HHH/Taker will NEVER EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVER come within a mile of HBK/Taker


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

HBK rocks.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

finally Triple H is acting heelish


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

"Shawn, the match has absolutely no steam whatsoever. We need you to come back and hype this match to the moon because apparently Arn Anderson didn't seal the deal."


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Shit is getting real right about now.


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

...It's hard to take the Undertaker seriously when he wears eye liner.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweet Chin Music on Taker in 5...4....3....


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

SJFC said:


> "Because i'm married to the bosses daughter Shawn"


:lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Years ago when it was full of legends. Not so much now.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Triple H gotz tha nappy eyebrowz G.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> Undertaker beat a shell of the current HHH


Since when was the shell significantly healthier, more motivated and talented than the real thing?


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Triple H is still boring as shit on the mic, and has been since he tore his quad in 2001. Lost his edge.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Most of that can describe Mick Foley too. Bring his ass back.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

IT GOT INTERESTING FOR 6 SECONDS AND NOW RIGHT BACK TO NOTHING!
HOW is this possible!!!!?
You have 3 icons in the ring and it's not interesting, that shouldn't be possible!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

undertaker was the glue 0_0


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

So you mention that he wrestled with injuries but not that he came back from the fucking dead?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No thanks to Yokozuna's ass. He had great hair, though.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

undertaker should go back to his american bad ass gimmick

at least then he had a personality


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Funny how he cuts this promo when they're both coming back from months-long injury layoffs.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Trips calling him Deadman again. That gets me every time.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I remember when Undertaker wore purple gloves with a crazy mask after the face injury.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH is soo fucking boring, HBk makes it intresting and we go back to this


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Macho King Madness said:


> ...It's hard to take the Undertaker seriously when he wears eye liner.


I always imagine him putting it on in a vanity mirror like from Showgirls.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

he dissed current wwe!


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Wasn't suppose to say "more"...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HHH got a mouthful of dick :no:


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Most of that can describe Mick Foley too. Bring his ass back.


Fuck yeah. WM 28. Mankind against Taker. lol


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

So this match pretty much boils down to...

- "I RESPECT YOU, MAN!"
- "NO, I RESPECT YOU!"
- "NO HOLDS BARREDDDDDDDDD!
- "REST.... IN.... PEACE

- "HEY I'M ARN ANDERSON AND THIS MATCH IS GONNA BE HUGE!"


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Is Triple H talking about when Taker had the phantom mask???


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Zatiel said:


> Since when was the shell significantly healthier, more motivated and talented than the real thing?


This,he hasn't been the same since that injury in '01.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It pains me to see HBK with such a lazy eye.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Zatiel said:


> Since when was the shell significantly healthier, more motivated and talented than the real thing?


Less experienced, less accomplished. You have to think of it as kayfabe.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

"We made a pact with each other 16 years ago - I'll drive to the towns, cuz he's fucked up on pills."


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess HBK better end it for him then because he hasn't been at that standard for years


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

HBKS getting a kicking...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice to see Triple H say Wrestle instead of "Entertain"!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's time...

to end this promo or give the mic back to HBK.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn, this is a fine ass promo


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd mark if Austin came out and started a boring chant.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

END HIM TAKER

END HIM NOW


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

oh shit. it's time son.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sweet chin coming soon


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did this become Streak/Career?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, hey, it's almost like they should've booked this match like this from the beginning instead of croch chop/throat slash.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

GreenBax said:


> So this match pretty much boils down to...
> 
> - "I RESPECT YOU, MAN!"
> - "NO, I RESPECT YOU!"
> ...


This, and nothing else.
REDUNDANCY SHOULD BE MADE A CRIME JUST FROM THIS FEUD!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I remember when Undertaker wore purple gloves with a crazy mask after the face injury.


Total Phantom of the Opera mode back then.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This should have the first fucking promo for the feud. Triple H questioning whether Taker still has it...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Shit is ON.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This should have been week 2 of their build :no:


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

You can't see me...um I mean, that.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shit, HHH is Neo.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

hbk needs to superkick both and then this will be a good segment


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Undertaker must feel like a total moron standing there the entire time while HBK and HHH talk for 20 minutes.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

This is a great promo, can't believe people can't give credit


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

finalnight said:


> he dissed current wwe!


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah yeah we get it. Undertaker wins at Wrestlemania. The End.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shawn Michaels came back and reminded them how to actually sell a match.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

"You feel that sting big boy, huh? thats pride fuckin with you, you gotta fight through that shit"


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

THE BODYBAG CHANT FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The rest in peace line has been used for like four straight weeks. Old.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What is with all this respect crap, i know HHH should be a heel.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

We fucking get it......shit...shut the fuck up...
am starting to hate hhh's monologues


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

looks like michelle gave taker a little sore


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

agree this should have been the opening salvo in the feud. sort of a reverse of taker/hbk, with taker playing the hbk part.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

honestly, if HHH doesn't do it...no one should

other than Hunter there is NO ONE in the locker room who deserves to even have the chance to end the streak


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

holy shit he may talk


----------



## andy1411 (Mar 25, 2010)

HBK looks great. Dread to think what sort of hairline remains underneath the hat though.


----------



## the-comeback-kid (Mar 24, 2011)

Who was it that always used to pull the 'WWF' symbol of the mic when he used it ?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why did he take the box of?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Looooooooong segment. It's cool tho.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I've always wanted Taker to bust out into the Billie Jean dance. Just me?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Undertaker goes, "Fuck yo momma! Get ready to suck deez nutz at Wrestlemania, beyotch!"

THROATSLASH INTO THE CROTCH CHOP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

So Undertaker wants his last match to be against HHH...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RESPECT~!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ASK HIM! OH SHIT!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought he wanted it to be kane???


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

YEA DEAD MAN !!! 

ASK HIM

ASK HIM


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Undertaker goes, "Fuck yo momma! Get ready to suck deez nutz at Wrestlemania, beyotch!"
> 
> THROATSLASH INTO THE CROTCH CHOP


I love when Taker speaks jive. :lmao
Reminds me of my dad.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm just waiting for them to kiss each other on the mouth.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

All this crap about killing yourself trying and the Dead Man still being alive is making my head hurt.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> I've always wanted Taker to bust out into the Billie Jean dance. Just me?


You leave Raw threads when you say you will like people around here actually stop watching WWE when they say they will.

:flip


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol nice plothole WWE. thought he was dead.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG


Best quote ever.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Swag said:


> This is a great promo, can't believe people can't give credit


It's boring, this match was done in the past quite a few times and doing a boring respect feud is stale as fuck.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Is it just me or did anybody else get a bit of a shoot feeling during that Triple H promo?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is truly PISSING me off and is sooooo annoying!!!!!!
It feels like it's an F'N essay from a 6th grader who doesn't know what else to write so they just repeat themselves in different ways!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

BURN!! That's right, Ask HBK son...


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

OH SNAP!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The last time HHH had such a good promo he was banging Chyna and riding on the coattails of the New Age Outlaws.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Which eye.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TNAwesomeness said:


> I'm just waiting for them to kiss each other on the mouth.


Wrestlemania... just wait until then.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Can any of you imagine the Undertaker at the Mary Kay counter buying eyeliner???


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BWRBrett said:


> It's boring, this match was done in the past quite a few times and doing a boring respect feud is stale as fuck.


Good thing your opinion is worthless.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

1 of talking 12 mins of wrestling


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Humbled OLD COUNTRY WAY!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

andy1411 said:


> HBK looks great. Dread to think what sort of hairline remains underneath the hat though.


He is even looking slightly less google eyed that I remember.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HUMBLED.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ugh...i just got in...hhh and ut.


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't see Taker every ending his career with a loss @ WM, sorry. This is one of Vinces original creations...why would he tarnish it with a -1 right now, when his career is so close to over.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Total Package said:


> The rest in peace line has been used for like four straight weeks. Old.


It may have been used before that, son.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I just can't look at Trip's forehead anymore, it's too much.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

MAKE HIM HUMBLE


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

whos trying to be the heel here


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

omg this crap is still going -_-


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You don't have to take my word for it!


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

This has got to be the longest and slowest promo in history.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

This promo is doing more harm than good.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this has been a fine promo by these three guys. lots of emotional complexity


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Honestly, this promo is awesome. Awesome!

Should have spread THIS out over weeks. It's that good.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

he got humbled!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its on..


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

What?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Rockyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Trip's forehead showing the effects of the blading. Fucking gross


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Did he just say HUMBLED?

Where's Sheik when you need him?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Taker's hat vs HHH's nose


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I HUMBLED THE HBK


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

SWEET CHIN FAIL


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Which eye.


Was Shawn always so cross-eyed, or is this a recent occurrence???


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HUMBLED HIS OLD ASS.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol shawn getting choked


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

'"Cause Vince says so!"


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

HBK Special Ref


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

They should have just brawled.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hbk scared of saying?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Shaun dont got a mic yo


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

uh oh..HBK lost his smile


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"You will Heartbreak!"- Mike Tyson (Raw before Mania 14)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

REF SHIRT INCOMING!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

BEST
SEGMENT
IN
FUCKING
YEARS.


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

mordeaci said:


> Trip's forehead showing the effects of the blading. Fucking gross


See: Devon Dudley


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

No please no one more match chants. He's done people.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet Chin music to HHH


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hbk gonna cost helmsley the match


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Honestly, this promo is awesome. Awesome!
> 
> Should have spread THIS out over weeks. It's that good.


That's the reason I'm so pissed! This should have been done the FIRST or SECOND week of their feud.
It doesn't feel that special because it's (yes again) REDUNDANT!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

HBK going to get his bible and pray like the pussy he is


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

One More Match Chants! You won't hear that anywhere else but here in Chicago!

HBK to interfere at Mania


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

WHY????????????? I MUST KNOW!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"because I'm the special guest referee"


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

This seriously feels like it should have been the first chapter of build, not the last.

Is Michaels going to announce that he's the ref, and HHH is sure he'll screw over Undertaker? Because good golly, how lame.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shawn has the puppy dog eyes. Again.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

W>C said:


> Good thing your opinion is worthless.


Good thing sheep like you enable WWE to keep churning the crap out. Once The Rock checks out so do I.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Shawn left like a b*tch,WTF!?


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Is it me or it was a very great promo from these 3?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Shawn has lost his smile again,

poor guy.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

1 more match shaun lol


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

the build up video at mania should be fun with this feud for sure


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol, Kane should come out.

"HEY GUYS I BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF THE UNDERTAKER ALMOST EVERY TIME WE SQUARE OFF UNLESS IT'S WRESTLEMANIA HE'S NOT THAT TOUGH!"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HBK planting the seed of doubt

maybe HBK to help HHH win at Mania?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

This is the best it's been for their feud. I really hope this doesn't mean HHH is ending the streak though


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The intensity is so high that the paint is peeling in every corner of the arena.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Easily the best HHH/Taker segment.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Great segment,and so far a pretty good RAW,no idea why people are complaining.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

ZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

He just told ol trips he aint gonna win lmao!!! Classic


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So..what actual goodness have I missed? Someone fill me in.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

EPIC


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL

Since when did Undertaker become a troll?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

HBK got boo'd out of the arena :lmao


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm starting to think we'll see 18-1...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

"I'm sorry. You can't win." 

That's some cold shit.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

BWRBrett said:


> Good thing sheep like you enable WWE to keep churning the crap out. Once The Rock checks out so do I.


Amen


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_meh_


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Why are people saying "1 more match"? Fuck it go all out and say, "1 more year!"


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

can't have a brawl or exchange blows, in a promo like that. awesome promo.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i lol'd at that last part taker did. What a diss.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol... Trips in the ring to sob during commercial break


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking FANTASTIC promo. Three of the best ever, no doubt.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

EdEddNEddy said:


> One More Match Chants! You won't hear that anywhere else but here in Chicago!
> 
> HBK to interfere at Mania


ummm you heard them the last 3 times hbk showed on Raw


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Why'd you come out all dancing and try to kick Taker if you're so "humbled"? I did not like that segment. Its so obvious HBK will interfere and cost HHH.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Taker giving Hunter the "Bitch Please" and walking out the ring!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..I need a gif of the taker laugh and hat tip now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Will admit Taker tipping his hat to Hunter and laughing was great.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice chuckle there from Taker.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol @ Taker tipping his hat to HHH :O


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm finally hyped for this match


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

SO trying to sell Taker as the heel? Won't work imo.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ehhh well that was confusing.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Amber B said:


> "You will Heartbreak!"- Mike Tyson (Raw before Mania 14)


LMAO!


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm sick of all these promos.. If I wanted to watch talking I would go watch a damn talk show. Theres a fine line in bewteen promos and wrestling and there should be more wrestling than talking on a wrestling show


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

That was a great segment


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

in before the rock miz and cena crash the forum


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

He tipped the hat at him....I love it dammit!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BWRBrett said:


> Good thing sheep like you enable WWE to keep churning the crap out. Once The Rock checks out so do I.


Im sure you will be missed

Great segment.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Fucking FANTASTIC promo. Three of the best ever, no doubt.


You're smoking crack. 







Or been watching TNA.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Where the fuck was that the past few weeks?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Fucking amazing promo, now that is how it is done.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

That was an awesome promo..I don't know what you guys expected them to do tonight, definitely looking forward to the HHH/Taker match a lot more now. My only gripe is continuing to pretend WM17 never happened.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Was that the fastest walk between the ring and backstage that Taker has ever made? :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh shit, Wrestlemania is pretty cheap this year.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

They should have started this feud this way instead of waiting until the last Raw before Mania.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ugh, it literally makes me sick to my stomach that they cut from HHH, HBK, and Taker to fucking Cena and Miz.....this company is so fucked for the next 10 years or so


----------



## vocal (Aug 21, 2010)

That was a great segment. 

But it seems like Triple H will overcome the odds and beat Taker at WM it seems!


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm guessing that this is the last match for the both of them.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

fantastic segment. taker roasting hbk was incredible.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So it turns out The Undertaker was trouserless in DX's dressing room when he gave them their "Suck it" catchphrase. Apart from that, great segment.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Great segment but a little too late


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

To anyone not enjoying this show: might as well stop watching altogether, because you will _never_ be satisfied. from top to bottom this has been one of the best shows in years.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Epic segment btw from all 3 of them, but Taker owned with that chuckle and hat tip.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Great promo, leaves a lot of question marks going into WM, which is the entire point, to keep people guessing.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

For the first time I have a feeling Triple H is going to win.

Either that or he gets hit with a Sweet Chin Music. Undertaker ain't going over clean though!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

What the hell is that? Some Australian Red Dawn rip off?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That sucked. But only because it would have meant SO MUCH MORE if this was spread during the whole Road to Wrestlemania.

[email protected] saying "You're done, bitch."


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> You're smoking crack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They go hand in hand.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

did shawn say.. i'm sorry, you can't do it?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

WOW!! what a segment.. expect HBK to interfere in the Taker vs HHH match!! should be a amazing match!!!


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Great promo right there.


----------



## West Indian (Sep 17, 2008)

One of the better wrestlemania's without a doubt. I wish they acknowledged the other taker-hhh match but this is going to be great. If hhh loses, is he actually still going to wrestle? It won't look good if he "quits" and since he has a creative job already it seems futile to have him wrestle post-taker.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Loved Taker owning HHH with that chuckle and hat tip, adding to Shawn telling HHH he couldn't win.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Segment did a good job of leaving doubt in the viewer. What's HBK's role in the match going to be? Who does he want to win? And for the IWC, if and when he costs Triple H the match, does that mean he'll feud with him next? Segment got the job done, even though I don't remember a single thing that was said.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice little mutual appreciation society they had going there for a while.
Excellent promo, psyched for the match now.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> They go hand in hand.


Jeff Hardy approves of this message.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Great segment but a little too late


This. Still don't care about this match.
This crap should have happened at the very beginning of their feud, period at the end.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

W>C said:


> Im sure you will be missed
> 
> Great segment.


The extra .7-.8 that The Rock has brought back will actually be missed.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

best angle ever, FUCKING EPIC


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"You can't win."

Cold blooded.

I honestly see HBK coming out of nowhere with a Sweet Chin to screw HHH at Mania then a HBK/HHH feud in the ongoing weeks after WM. I knew HBK couldn't stay away for long.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And we come back to the victory lap.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> To anyone not enjoying this show: might as well stop watching altogether, because you will _never_ be satisfied. from top to bottom this has been one of the best shows in years.


That's fine but that's only your opinion. If you think it's great..good for you. 
For me, this still does not feel like the go home show to WrestleMania nor does it even feel like Mania month at all.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I love the cocky Undertaker


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to agree, that promo really made it seem that HHH will win. I really dont know any more, it could either way. outstanding promo. really wish they had started the feud off that way.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That should have been the absolute first thing they did and it could have been built from that point for 5 weeks, culminating in a Michaels special referee gig with tons of tension.


----------



## Tom777 (Apr 14, 2005)

That segment was just incredible - that truly was some of WWE's finest. Shawn Michaels, Triple H & the Undertaker truly are the best the company has ever had.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

great segment and promo from 3 legends.. alot more interested and pumped for hhh/taker at mania now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and Swagger gets the jobber entrance...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The fuck? King's awesome music is gone.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh no, please don't tell me the King ditched the Gates of Kiev theme!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What the fuck? Did Kings music change?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

God, why on Earth did they change Lawler's Great Gates of Kiev theme? This is awful.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So we go from epic segment to Swagger and Cole prancing around the ring. Fack.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

fuck this new theme

kings original theme was much better


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I want King's old music...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Hey guys let's change King's theme music right before Mania for NO reason" :lmao what?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Can't believe that there are people who didn't enjoy that segment....


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

chessarmy said:


> best angle ever, FUCKING EPIC


When did you start watching wrestling?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

amier said:


> did shawn say.. i'm sorry, you can't do it?


He said "I'm sorry. You can't win"


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Kings entrance music makes me laugh.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

W>C getting his WWE logo'd panties in a bunch.....


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Would prefer if this builds to Taker/HBK at WM28 and Shawn actually ending the streak.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

That Trips and Taker segment was great. Just makes me realize how epic the feud could have been if it was built up for the past 4 weeks. Tonight has been better than expected so far, mostly because we're actually getting some stories that should have started right after elimination chamber.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

BWRBrett said:


> The extra .7-.8 that The Rock has brought back will actually be missed.


Have you made one positive post all night? Go back to TNA, please.


----------



## the-comeback-kid (Mar 24, 2011)

Swagger looks huge stood next to Lawler.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Now its time to watch a former champ that beat Orton clean at a PPV job to a 61 year old man on free t.v.

Joy!


----------



## hellyeah2308 (Dec 16, 2008)

Honestly after Shawn telling HHH he can't win I feel like its actually possible he might win


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So...anyone wanna tell me what happened?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TAKE CARE OF EM JACK!

TAKE EM OUT! TAKE EM OUT! TAKE... HIM... OUT!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

2 mins this match is going to get


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

What's that lame shit? Great Gate of Kiev is one of the few things I actually like about Lawler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> Segment did a good job of leaving doubt in the viewer. What's HBK's role in the match going to be? Who does he want to win? And for the IWC, if and when he costs Triple H the match, does that mean he'll feud with him next? Segment got the job done, even though I don't remember a single thing that was said.


Holy crap! I thought I was the only one.

I think it was a good segment but I can't remember a thing that happened except the hat tipping and Shawn's eye.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Come on Mr.King!


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

dualtamac said:


> Can't believe that there are people who didn't enjoy that segment....


I've seen Triple H vs. Undertaker before. If you are going to re-do a feud, you need an actual new storyline behind it with actual heat. Not 20 minute staredowns talking about respect and what not. The WWE are acting like this is Hogan vs. Rock when it's not.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

so it tooK THEM THIS LOng to change the jerry lawler's theme? news FLASH! , its probably his last match anyway this sunday, wtf is the poing and it isn't as good as his old one


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> ugh, it literally makes me sick to my stomach that they cut from HHH, HBK, and Taker to fucking Cena and Miz.....this company is so fucked for the next 10 years or so


like when the company was fucked when macho man and Hogan left...................... lol wrestling fans can be sooo silly


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL at King being thrown over the barricade. "No no no no no no no no!"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lawler just put his serious face on!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I want a mash up between Swaggers and DX's music. "Get down on your knees and Suck It!".


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> That's fine but that's only your opinion. If you think it's great..good for you.
> For me, this still does not feel like the go home show to WrestleMania nor does it even feel like Mania month at all.


Perfectly fine, and respect your opinion. but I don't see how they could book the go home show for this year's WM better than what they've done so far.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JERRY, HIS DIET SODA!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

The last month has proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that Cole is the worst trash talker ever.

I like him most of the time since the heel turn. But the trash talk, horrible.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cant king just walk around the back or on the barrier ?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

YEAH LAWLER!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Table, please break.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

dont bury the cole miner


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol there is like a big line of purple shirts in the first row.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao Cole!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao This is awesome.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

I love Michael Cole. What a brilliant heel.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

THEY CHANGED LAWLER'S MUSIC? WHAT THE F*CK?!?!?

There's just some things you don't do WWE, and that's one of them. That's iconic music right there.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

These two non wrestlers have better buildup than HHH/Taker


----------



## the-comeback-kid (Mar 24, 2011)

Was there any point in that segment. Swagger isn't going to be around a lot longer


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Swagger just got his first win of 2011!!! Congrats Jack


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait, the Cole Mine doesn't have a roof? Fans should just spend the whole nigh throwing peanuts and popcorn in there.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

dualtamac said:


> Can't believe that there are people who didn't enjoy that segment....


I can't believe that people liked it. They could have done much better and got tons more heat.

They should've had the staredown, started brawling, Taker starts winning, out comes HBK for a save but ends up getting chokeslammed through a table. Do a stretcher job for him, then have HHH go crazy on Taker with security breaking it up.

Thats how you get HEAT.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Shouldn't Cole have been fired last week then?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"Wait till Sunday ******"


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The sooner Lawler gets off of Cole's show the better


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i hope for cole sake that wasn't punks soda he threw


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Why did he spill his diet soda on a man like Lawler?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

can i have otunga pics please?


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

lol there's really nowhere else for them to go with this Cole/King stuff, I'm ready for the match


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WAIT TILL SUNDAY! WAIT TILL SUNDAY!WAIT TILL SUNDAY!WAIT TILL SUNDAY! LAWLER, WAIT TILL SUNDAY!WAIT TILL SUNDAY! LOSER,WAIT TILL SUNDAY!


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> Have you made one positive post all night? Go back to TNA, please.


I bash TNA when need be too, look back at any of my posts from the second half of last year. What I've seen tonight is garbage, if WWE intend to keep any of the audience they've brought back with The Rock they're going to have to try harder.

I will say one positive thing, Michael Cole is a good chickenshit heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now THAT was buys. And didn't take nine hours.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

VRsick said:


> WAIT TILL SUNDAY! WAIT TILL SUNDAY!WAIT TILL SUNDAY!WAIT TILL SUNDAY! LAWLER, WAIT TILL SUNDAY!WAIT TILL SUNDAY! LOSER,WAIT TILL SUNDAY!


Wait, what's happening Sunday?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

TEAM BRING IT - Tonight.. It's on. Our power is unstoppable. Tonight.. as always, we dominate...TOGETHER...

less than a minute ago via Who Say


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

No Build for Sheamus Vs Bryan?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Holy crap! I thought I was the only one.
> 
> I think it was a good segment but I can't remember a thing that happened except the hat tipping and Shawn's eye.


That's because after hearing the same thing over and over again each week 
your ears start to tune out when that thing is said again.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Jesus christ, I am hyped for Cole/Lawler. Great build up to be honest.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

BWRBrett said:


> I've seen Triple H vs. Undertaker before. If you are going to re-do a feud, you need an actual new storyline behind it with actual heat. Not 20 minute staredowns talking about respect and what not. The WWE are acting like this is Hogan vs. Rock when it's not.


You like Jeff Hardy


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did they really need to have a fucking Chaperone commercial after a really intense 20 minute Triple H promo on the go home show to Wrestlemania?

"Herrrrp! Derrrp! Dat better be your fanny pack!"

8*D


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> I can't believe that people liked it. They could have done much better and got tons more heat.
> 
> They should've had the staredown, started brawling, Taker starts winning, out comes HBK for a save but ends up getting chokeslammed through a table. Do a stretcher job for him, then have HHH go crazy on Taker with security breaking it up.
> 
> Thats how you get HEAT.


I'd rather see a SCM on Taker causing the Taker win, you could cut an HBK promo about "If I couldn't do it, I made sure you couldn't either.".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I propose a new drinking game that might be fatal. 

Every time the WWE either has a wrestler point to the Wrestlemania XXVII sign, point to it, includes it in a shot, or has the wrestlers stare down infront of it, take a shot. 

You will spend the night in the ER. Guaranteed.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jordo said:


> can i have otunga pics please?


I posted one on like page 6.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

BWRBrett said:


> When did you start watching wrestling?


oops, I actually liked something so naturally I must have no clue what I'm talking about.

so tired of all you whiners and complainers, just stop watching wrestling if you think it sucks so bad :no:


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Semi-random question. Do they sell The Rock's "I bring it" shirt at KMart? I want one, but I want to see how it fits first.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

leon79 said:


> TEAM BRING IT - Tonight.. It's on. Our power is unstoppable. Tonight.. as always, we dominate...TOGETHER...
> 
> less than a minute ago via *Satellite*



Fixed?

Chances Rock is added to the WWE championship match?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

god i can't stand Cole, it would be one thing if he was actually good at his job, but he's just not....he can't even be a dickhead right


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Pretty sure cole messed up there.

There were two cups, one i assume for him to throw and one for his actual drink, i think he ended up grabbing his actual drink.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

This thread definitely needs some Otunga.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Semi-random question. Do they sell The Rock's "I bring it" shirt at KMart? I want one, but I want to see how it fits first.


Yeah they come in all sizes. Cena's merch only comes in children sizes.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

What happened to the Snooki segment? Not that I want to see her, but a bit of Trish is always nice.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Ugh, you know I was happy Cole stopped saying "vintage" every two seconds, but he's just replaced it with repeating the same thing over and over.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> I'd rather see a SCM on Taker causing the Taker win, you could cut an HBK promo about "If I couldn't do it, I made sure you couldn't either.".


It's no holds barred. HBK interference is likely, but not DQ-worthy.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

I haven't seen these in a long time in a Raw LD, step your game up guys!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

TripleG said:


> I propose a new drinking game that might be fatal.
> 
> Every time the WWE either has a wrestler point to the Wrestlemania XXVII sign, point to it, includes it in a shot, or has the wrestlers stare down infront of it, take a shot.
> 
> You will spend the night in the ER. Guaranteed.


:lmao I'm in!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JoMo...going to wake up next to Snookie


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

I might have to buy WM this weekend just to watch Cole get buried.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> god i can't stand Cole, it would be one thing if he was actually good at his job, but he's just not....he can't even be a dickhead right


I agree.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Greatest pin of all time.


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

So basically....HHH and Taker=Rocky Balboa and Drago.

With Shawn playing the part of Adrienne. "You. Can't. Win!"

I like it, lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmm layla


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i wonder how long raw is going over tonight, i'll say 20 minutes


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

If this show doesn't end with somebody getting Rock Bottomed I'm gonna be very disappointed.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> You like Jeff Hardy


While Jeff in his personal life is an idiot, his heel turn freshened up his CHARACTER and made him avoid being STALE.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh no


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Yeah they come in all sizes. Cena's merch only comes in children sizes.


LMAO IRL.

Nah, but seriously, do they sell it there? I needz it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

makes me sick that snooki is in any way involved in wrestlemania


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow Vickie's got some nice titties!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Vickie be trolling


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie....I fucking love you. :lmao

Holy crap she lost a lot of weight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMFG LOL Vickie!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got a boner


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vickie is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> It's no holds barred. HBK interference is likely, but not DQ-worthy.


Oh forgot about that, that's how forgettable this has been for me. And damn your username makes me think of horses


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

TMPRKO said:


> Fixed?
> 
> Chances Rock is added to the WWE championship match?


didn't you see the advert for miz/? vs cena/orton after wm? (miz advertised as the champ lol)


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Vicki owning Morrison!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

so vickie guerrero buries john morrision


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

fucking hilarious bahaha


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Would you blame if I muted this and watch an old HBK entrance?

(Which I am doing right now)


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Vicki = Best troll EVA! Love her!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Vickie Guerrero > John Morrison


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Troll cackling obnoxiously was golden. Just.. golden.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

wwe failed on the production i think lol


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL at Vickie.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Pretty awesome from Vikci.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why are Vickie and Cole so great? :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Vickie > Morrison.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow isn't WM supposed to be about the wrestlers? Why do I keep seeing segments with non wrestlers? This is pathetic.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Am I the only one finding Vickie Guererro sexy lately. God bless the Heat Magnate Queen.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh no she di int


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Vickie RUNS Raw....


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

The person in WWE who has the most heat isn't The Miz, isn't CM Punk, it's Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

chessarmy said:


> oops, I actually liked something so naturally I must have no clue what I'm talking about.
> 
> so tired of all you whiners and complainers, just stop watching wrestling if you think it sucks so bad :no:


I have quit watching WWE, I only watch parts of episodes The Rock is advertised for.

Also if you honestly thought that was the best angle ever you have only been watching wrestling for a few years. All three guys you saw in the ring have been involved in far better angles and feuds.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! OMG that is supreme HEAT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Berbarito said:


> I've got a boner





Probably lost it when she got on the mic.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

his music sucks


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Vickie? I would.

8*D

She's got a laugh like a Power Ranger villain.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god can we just get to the rock


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

amier said:


> didn't you see the advert for miz/? vs cena/orton after wm? (miz advertised as the champ lol)


Cards are subject to change. >_>


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr.English said:


> No Build for Sheamus Vs Bryan?


I'm guessing not.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

fuck me. listen to that heat


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vince if you need the money...I'll give you some just get that she-beast off my tv


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Dolph's knee-slide on the apron is bitchin'.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

BWRBrett said:


> While Jeff in his personal life is an idiot, his heel turn freshened up his CHARACTER and made him avoid being STALE.


You're entitled to your opinion, but I'm just putting your opinion in perspective.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Why are the best two heels in the business today non-wrestlers. Vickie Guerrero and Michael Cole draw more heat than actual wrestlers, that's just sad.


----------



## the-comeback-kid (Mar 24, 2011)

I think she's ugly and en all', but Vicky actually has a pretty fine pair of knockers


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

im not gonna lie, vickie looks great for her age. id hit it for sure.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah!!! It's Mr. Perfect without the talent!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LOBSTERHEAD!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

keie said:


> So basically....HHH and Taker=Rocky Balboa and Drago.
> 
> With Shawn playing the part of Adrienne. "You. Can't. Win!"
> 
> I like it, lol.


WE CAN'T CHANGE WHAT WE ARE!

Just a side note for no reason: I'm about to have my 10th annual Rocky-A-Thon with my Grandpa soon. 
I'm WAY more pumped for that than Mania!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

675*899/67+1^98 = Too many limes


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Will Rock and Cena "fight" at the press conference?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Wow isn't WM supposed to be about the wrestlers? Why do I keep seeing segments with non wrestlers? This is pathetic.




I haven't seen a single segment tonight that didn't involve people not competing at WM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Vickie? I would.
> 
> 8*D
> 
> She's got a laugh like a Power Ranger villain.


Rita, ftw!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

OKAY GUYS, GET READY... DANIEL BRYAN IS GONNA TEAR THE ROOF OFF!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Is that a drawn on zipper on Ziggler's trunks?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Love that Seamus shirt


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Theproof said:


> Wow isn't WM supposed to be about the wrestlers? Why do I keep seeing segments with non wrestlers? This is pathetic.


Spoke too soon there, didn't we, with some the best workers in the company in this segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

this raw is going to go super overtime


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL at the lack of pop for Bryan again. Unreal.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh god crickets for DB wtf


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

3 future tna stars right here


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ha you can hear crickets during bryans entrance


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Charisma oozes from every pore.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome reception for Sheamus. Brilliant.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Would have thought DB would have got more of a pop with the smark crowd.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is what happens to nerds!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison is helluva over


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lobster head


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Rita, ftw!












AHHHHHHHHHH! AFTER 10,000 YEARS I'M FREE! ITS TIME TO CONQUER EARTH!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel Bryan's about to carry some bitches again!


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Berbarito said:


> LOL at the lack of pop for Bryan again. Unreal.


his theme sux thats why


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Yeah!!! It's Mr. Perfect without the talent!


Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan Bragging Rights 2010


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Jorge Suarez said:


> we could see *Sheamus & Ziggler vs Morrison & Bryan*.
> 
> Hopefully they have something in store for HHH/Undertaker. the buildup has been abysmal so far.
> 
> ...


Hire me Vince....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah, too much rep last 24 hours. I'll have to give you Rita Rep tomorrow.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wait so we have 2 of the best matches wwe had last year.

In sheamus vs morrison.
And bryan vs ziggler.

In one tag match. HELL YES


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> This is what happens to nerds!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH! AFTER 10,000 YEARS I'M FREE! ITS TIME TO CONQUER EARTH!


How is it for the last few weeks we've ended up talking about power rangers? Fuck Otunga pics I needs my Kimberly pics!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

This could be a great match.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Wait....I must have heard that wrong, but I could have sworn I just heard Michael Cole say "I love Vickie. I love her tits too."


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mmmmmmm snuki 


another fucking advert


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn DB is the only wrestler not to get a reaction either way. even christian got a little pop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

mistermatt891 said:


> 3 future tna stars right here


:lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan was more over on the first week of nxt than he is now.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cole just berried Morrison.

That guy is my fucking hero.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> Ah, too much rep last 24 hours. I'll have to give you Rita Rep tomorrow.


:lmao same.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Perfect time to give me a commercial about a horrifying unneeded sequel.
ASSHOLES.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Rita, ftw!


Rita Repulsa









Vickie


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

DB needs new entrance music. Its a great orchestral score but for a wrestl...err sports entertainment event it sucks and destroys any pop he might get. Get the man some good music.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Wait....I must have heard that wrong, but I could have sworn I just heard Michael Cole say "I love Vickie. I love her tits too."


I thought i heard that too!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Fucking ads. Fucking hell, had to be during this match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> How is it for the last few weeks we've ended up talking about power rangers? Fuck Otunga pics I needs my Kimberly pics!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Daniel Bryan's theme should be Mr Blue Sky.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

John Morrison looks comfortable in the ring with Sheamus. Have they wrestled each other before?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are gonna get all the adverts out of the way, so the Rock segment could go as long as it needs without interruption.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

amier said:


> his theme sux thats why


I gotta agree since it was initially intended to be a smark in a fued from half a year ago.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


>


You must spread some rep around before giving it to Total Package


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Wait....I must have heard that wrong, but I could have sworn I just heard Michael Cole say "I love Vickie. I love her tits too."


If Cole's going out he's doing it in style.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Brock Lesnar commercial lmao


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

No MITB at Mania sucks balls!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> How is it for the last few weeks we've ended up talking about power rangers? Fuck Otunga pics I needs my Kimberly pics!


Every Matt Hardy thread turns into a Tommy thread and rightfully so.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

So many commercials and im dissapointed i did not see austin


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> DB needs new entrance music. Its a great orchestral score but for a wrestl...err sports entertainment event it sucks and destroys any pop he might get. Get the man some good music.


I think he needs more than just new music.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Total Package said:


>


she looks like kelly brook


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> They are gonna get all the adverts out of the way, so the Rock segment could go as long as it needs without interruption.




You'd think so but oddly enough WWE managed to take a commercial AFTER the show was scheduled to go off 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> How is it for the last few weeks we've ended up talking about power rangers? Fuck Otunga pics I needs my Kimberly pics!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ikarinokami said:


> damn DB is the only wrestler not to get a reaction either way. even christian got a little pop.


Drew McEntyre says hi, to a certain extent ADR as well, there are actually quite a few guys who get no reaction at all, which is definitely the worst kind of reaction


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Total Package said:


>



http://www.starfetch.com/keywords/Amy_Jo_Johnson/Amy_Jo_Johnson_38.jpg


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Holy fucking goddamn how much further can they bury a match with commercials?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Pink Ranger hotness.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

amier said:


> his theme sux thats why


Thats only about 1/3 of the reason. It is mostly due to the fact that WWE hasn't really given the WWE Universe any reason to care about it. He pretty much just comes out each week, wrestles for about 3-4 minutes, then goes back to the locker room.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> I gotta agree since it was initially intended to be a smark in a fued from half a year ago.


word.. btw i've posted this msg like 2 times already but no one responded.. have you seen the advert for the miz as champ in the tag match after wm?
lol talk about spoiling by wwe


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> If Cole's going out he's doing it in style.


Get On Board The Troll Ride.


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't understand this love for Michael Cole. To me, Michael Cole is the little pussy from circa '97 that was getting wedgies and school yard trips from DX. He was a little b*tch then - nothing's changed, folks.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

3 former world champions on this match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where's Long Island Iced-Z and Primo Colada tonight? In the back eating cereal?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

amier said:


> word.. btw i've posted this msg like 2 times already but no one responded.. have you seen the advert for the miz as champ in the tag match after wm?
> lol talk about spoiling by wwe




Thats not spoiling WWE always advertises the current card.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

qtgaines said:


>


Don't ruin my wood.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

amier said:


> word.. btw i've posted this msg like 2 times already but no one responded.. have you seen the advert for the miz as champ in the tag match after wm?
> lol talk about spoiling by wwe


Spoiling it would be listing Cena as the champion.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Pink Ranger hotness.


Not my favorite Pink Ranger, but one of the best


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

amier said:


> word.. btw i've posted this msg like 2 times already but no one responded.. have you seen the advert for the miz as champ in the tag match after wm?
> lol talk about spoiling by wwe


Cards are subject to change!!! >_>


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jorge Suarez said:


> 3 former world champions on this match.


shows how much they value the world title


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheamus!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Does this mean Bryan is winning back the U.S. title at Wrestlemania?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Decent match. All four wrestlers seem to have good chemistry with each other.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Don't ruin my wood.


LMAO


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

amier said:


> word.. btw i've posted this msg like 2 times already but no one responded.. have you seen the advert for the miz as champ in the tag match after wm?
> lol talk about spoiling by wwe


there's this thing called "card subject to change".


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Sheamus FTW!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This is only the 2nd match of the night, right? :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

G'wan Sheamus!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Pale Justice?? :lmao 
Also the power ranger pics ftw


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No Divas tonight. I thought Eve would come out and attack Cole for last week.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

danielson loses again.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Jorge Suarez said:


> 3 former world champions on this match.


Bryan, Morrison,Sheamus,Ziggler

I'll give you 2, but ECW Champ definitely doesn't count. Well, that's what the Christian marks say anyway.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmmmmm. Could this mean Bryan's winning the title back on Sunday?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

qtgaines said:


>



DAMN


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

amier said:


> word.. btw i've posted this msg like 2 times already but no one responded.. have you seen the advert for the miz as champ in the tag match after wm?
> lol talk about spoiling by wwe


Every house show card, ever, is promoted with the current champions on the card. It spoils NOTHING. If they had the card with Cena defending the WWE Title a week after WM, that would be a mistake.

If you have the full card, look to see if Edge, Sheamus, Barrett and the Corre are listed as champions, too.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

That's some finishing move.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Where's Long Island Iced-Z and Primo Colada tonight? In the back eating cereal?


Yep, big rematch against catering after a screwjob finish last week.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How can you even say that? we saw 90 seconds of it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Not my favorite Pink Ranger, but one of the best


I would hit it all night long.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> This is only the 2nd match of the night, right? :lmao


4th


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Sheamus will squash Bryan at WM.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

It's called the high cross, Cole.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

making D/B get his ass kicked all the time, does him no good, since he is supposed to a technical bad ass, as opposed to a sneaky heel type, the MIZ who can take losses like those without much effect.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

orton looks pissed


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> This is only the 2nd match of the night, right? :lmao


Third actually.

Santino/Gabriel

Edge and Christain vs. ADR and the other guy


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> This is only the 2nd match of the night, right? :lmao


3rd


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RKO696 said:


> This is only the 2nd match of the night, right? :lmao


Yeah, but with this being the go home show for raw, it was expected to be light on wrestling and heavy on segments and promos.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

SCOTT FUCKING STANFORD


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Orton shooting on Kofi/Kennedy? chuckle.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Randal Keith Orton is looking like HBK there...sad panda


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Who the hell is that guy interviewing Orton?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Was randy sending a sublim at Kennedy there


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> You like Jeff Hardy


Lol, don't mine that guy; he's one of the biggest TNA trolls on the site. I'm not sure how one can be after what I saw the other night. A "Mexicans taking over America promo"? A "My teacher told a girl I was gay promo"? Another "The network did it!" promo? Need I go on? Sting (my all-time fav) is ruining himself in that garbage. 

Anyways, I'm liking this show so far. I think Bryan-Sheamus is going to be a really solid match Sunday. For some reason I think they work pretty well together.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That segment was missing the wife!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


>


That is going in the spank bank. You can tell the older people around here by our love of the old school Power Rangers!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Orton sucks balls.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hopefully WWE forgets about that Snooki segment and doesn't ruin what momentum we have so far.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

rko taking one more step to try to be austin by getting a knee brace.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I got the thought during that match that it'd be awesome to see a feud between those two teams for the tag titles.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Zack Ryder's Twitter said:


> I wasn't on Raw. But my broski @scottstanford1 was.


Ryder's my role model.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

korndogg123 said:


> Who the hell is that guy interviewing Orton?


Scott Stanford. He is a commentator on WWE Superstars as well.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

korndogg123 said:


> Who the hell is that guy interviewing Orton?


You need to watch The Long Island Iced Z's show on youtube broski.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So fucking commercials...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Pink Ranger hotness.


I would be on that all night long.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a feeling Rock will be wrestling at Mania in some way. This show has been flat and I think they've got something big up their sleeve.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> Who the hell is that guy interviewing Orton?





mordeaci said:


> SCOTT FUCKING STANFORD


^ this


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Hopefully WWE forgets about that Snooki segment and doesn't ruin what momentum we have so far.



I've tried to....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Was surprised to hear Orton refer to the Legend Killer days.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> That is going in the spank bank. You can tell the older people around here by our love of the old school Power Rangers!


Does that count as old now? Haha. I was only 4-5 when I was watching it.
There's no other Rangers that top the Mighty Morphin ones. 
The others are all terrible.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

That All-Stars game actually looks pretty damn fun


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Charlie O'Neal FTW


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't we still have the Snooki interview and Cena/Miz/Rock to get through? Gonna be a long overrun methinks.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> That is going in the spank bank. You can tell the older people around here by our love of the old school Power Rangers!


The Power Rangers died the day they stop continuity of the storyline/series. RIP :sad:


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Is The Rock segment coming up? I changed the channel to watch the Angels/Dodgers preseason game.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I was too young to realize just how ridiculously hot Amy Jo Johnson was. Hooooly shit.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Spoiling it would be listing Cena as the champion.


yeah you're right loool.. i happen to mention this cuz in the past it's usually been true afaik


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> That is going in the spank bank. You can tell the older people around here by our love of the old school Power Rangers!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> Yep, big rematch against catering after a screwjob finish last week.


We still have one more matches tonight guys wwe just announced it on their site Long Island Iced-Z and Primo Colada versus Catering no holds barred fruity pebbles in the fridge match.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

t-minus 20 minutes til rock


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Does that count as old now? Haha. I was only 4-5 when I was watching it.
> There's no other Rangers that top the Mighty Morphin ones.
> The others are all terrible.


Well I'm 29 and I used to watch Power Rangers as a horny teen.....


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Loving the Kimberly pictures by the way.

This RAW has gone by fast for some reason...


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Don't we still have the Snooki interview and Cena/Miz/Rock to get through? Gonna be a long overrun methinks.


Considering the amount of vocabulary snooki probably has, i wouldnt count on it


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Does that count as old now? Haha. I was only 4-5 when I was watching it.
> There's no other Rangers that top the Mighty Morphin ones.
> The others are all terrible.


Power Rangers in space was fucking awesome dude. It tied up all the Mighty Morphin seasons nicely too. Plus the yellow ranger was cute.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

where is the new jersey club segement? it is going to be last coz it's better than rock/miz/cena i guess


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

that 'insidious' movie looks terrifying


----------



## Kingstund101 (Mar 2, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Does that count as old now? Haha. I was only 4-5 when I was watching it.
> There's no other Rangers that top the Mighty Morphin ones.
> The others are all terrible.


I lost track after the original black ranger left.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Mmmmm. Love me some Amy Jo.

Snooki ... not so much.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Yay Hall of Fame -


Road Warriors. Awesome


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE FUCKING ROAD WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Road Warriors/LOD!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Marking like a fucking bitch.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WHAT A RUSH


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

LOD!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WHAT A RUSH!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

At long fucking last.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG nice about damn time for the LOD


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

W0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000t


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

YESSSSSS


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

YES


My favorite fucking tag team, ever


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

hoping someday in the future the Steiners get in the HOF


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Fuck yeah The Road Warriors.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Drew Carey, still can't believe. :no:

Well there you go!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAT A RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSH!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LOD! NICE! They needed more huge names for this year's class.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

YES! L.O.D.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LOD! LOD! LOD!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone going to buy that All Star game they've been pimping all night?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least the Road Warriors get a video on Raw.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Road Warriors/LOD!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOD


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

L.O.D.!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fucking get in road warriors


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh hell yeah! Well deserved.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Road Warriors are very hall of fame worthy, good pick wwe.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Road Warriors FTW!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh wow Road warriors


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

I just remember the season where the blue ranger Billy became a bitch and just hung out with the robot in later seasons.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

YES! They deserve it!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*FUCK YEAHHHHHH!!!!*


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

road warriors = win.

hope they won't get the droz in


----------



## West Indian (Sep 17, 2008)

the ideal situation for the rock-miz-cena is cena and rock kill each other and miz take advantage. That way no star gets buried. Although, i'll be pulling for cena simply because he's the guy i had to see all this time (still get the treat of watching one of my childhood stars in rock wrestle), i would absolutely LOVE for Rock to somehow become WWE champion. Whoever manages to dethrone him back into his usual hibernation will get the ULTIMATE push. I think him and Cena are already beyond the title, but it'd still be nice to see one last Rocky championship run


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ROAD WARRIORS BITCHES!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FUCK YES! The Road Warriors are due!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kingstund101 said:


> I lost track after the original black ranger left.


I lost track after that skeez Kat stole Tommy.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

i love L.O.D.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

eeeewwaaahaaahhhhhhhh WHAT A RUSH!!! Thats great, congrats to the Road Warriors. They definitely deserve to be in the hall of fame


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Road Warriors finally in the HOF. Should of been done earlier.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I loved hawk on the mic. his voice was so damn awesome


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

dine on danger snack on death


these guys should be headlining not HBK


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Most badass team of all-time.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

YES!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Expect an epic overrun


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

They were Attitude before Austin was even a Hollywood Blonde.

Fact.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mordeaci said:


> That All-Stars game actually looks pretty damn fun


Is it out now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Too bad your brother fucking sucks, Animal.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

West Indian said:


> the ideal situation for the rock-miz-cena is cena and rock kill each other and miz take advantage. That way no star gets buried. Although, i'll be pulling for cena simply because he's the guy i had to see all this time (still get the treat of watching one of my childhood stars in rock wrestle), i would absolutely LOVE for Rock to somehow become WWE champion. Whoever manages to dethrone him back into his usual hibernation will get the ULTIMATE push. I think him and Cena are already beyond the title, but it'd still be nice to see one last Rocky championship run


I want Miz to retain solely so The Rock can come out and bury him and beat him in 2 minutes to become champion to close WrestleMania.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Effing sweet, the Legion of Doom. Definitely deserve to be in a wrestling Hall of Fame.

A sports entertainment one too, I guess.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

You see kids, they're what was known as a "Tag-Team"!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Its about time some pedigree enter the HOF with Shawn Michaels. LOD/Road Warriors FTW


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Drew Carey, still can't believe. :no:
> 
> Well there you go!


I don't mean to be an ass to you so plese don't take offense, but why does everybody is making such a fuss about Drew Carey being inducted?? It's the on the "Celebrity Wing" so meh.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Best tag team of all time Jerry? Hmm. Might be pushing it. Certainly ONE of the best though


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

YEP, learn something younglins

WOW the Road Warriors, WAR GAMES

memories, when Wrestling was AMAZING


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

TELL EM HAWK!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Awesome_


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Well I'm 29 and I used to watch Power Rangers as a horny teen.....


:lmao!!! I was in love with Kimberly as just a small child, I can't imagine how you felt. Haha.



Slam_It said:


> Power Rangers in space was fucking awesome dude. It tied up all the Mighty Morphin seasons nicely too. Plus the yellow ranger was cute.


Woah, I've never seen that. 
I can only remember Turbo and the Ninja ones with that Ninja Zoid.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Good to see Paul Ellering going in with 'em.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck The Hardys
Fuck Edge And Christian
Fuck The Dudleys
Fuck DX
Fuck Harlem Heat
Fuck MCMG


Road Warriors Are the Greatest Tag Team Of All time!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good lord I remember WCW Japan.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Total Package said:


>


I would fire one off inside without telling her.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Too bad your brother fucking sucks, Animal.


:lmao

Hey, his brother is a pretty dynamic dude.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

BWRBrett said:


> I just remember the season where the blue ranger Billy became a bitch and just hung out with the robot in later seasons.


He was a technosexual


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Snookiemania>>

WTF!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Paul Ellering too! Holy fuck. I'm looking forward to the induction ceremony more than Mania.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh, Ellering's going in too?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DAMN IT TO HELL!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wheres my puke bucket.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Snooki is locked.


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

LOD....thank god. Something to distract everyone from all this goddamn pathetic Power Ranger talk.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Dammit. I hate Josh Matthews. SnookiMania? Fuck off Josh.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

The Road Warriors, memories.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Road Warriors...

If only we could hear "WELLL..." one more time. 

Funny how Sunny and Road Warriros are in the same HOF class.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

How fucking dare WWE call it "Snookimania" while Hawk and Animal are on my TV.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i would do terrible things to snookie


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

So this ties into the All Stars game!,LOD are DLC.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

OK time for a bathroom break.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Snookiemania, go fuck yourself wwe creative_


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Snooki is lit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao She is so fucked up.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Holy flying shit she is WASTED!


----------



## Kingstund101 (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG, i cant watch the Snooki segment.
Tell me when its over!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Snooki gets a bleeped bitch  Blonde barmaid was cute in the background!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

snooki only like gorillas


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn it piss on this crowd for no pop for LOD. This crowd was great until this.

Wow made it too obvious this was taped.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Snookiemania can fuck off.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Trish is pretty. Snoopy is ugly. Snoopy is wasted.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SJFC said:


>


:lmao I cant get enough of that.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

DRUNK


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

who's this guy.. robbie e.

snooki = female jeff hardy


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I am praying for Orton to punt Snooki.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Go away Snukki


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

TNA and WWE need to get this Jersey trash out of the wrestling business


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wow she is smashed


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Snookie looks like Bertha Faye.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That guy must like blue waffles.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuck Snookie let Beth Pheonix and Goldust split her WM payday.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jordo said:


> i would do terrible things to snookie





Hopefully it involves punching her in the face.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone please shoot that whore ffs.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

She looks so wasted.
This is terrible. 
Please don't call it Snooki-Mani.......ah whatever.....it's not Mania anyways.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Eughhhhhhh poor Trish.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

perro said:


> Fuck The Hardys
> Fuck Edge And Christian
> Fuck The Dudleys
> Fuck DX
> ...


you forgot the New Age Outlaws, or were they included with DX?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I want Snookie to sit on ma face while trish is licking ma balls_


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Bad job by the WWE. They tried to say that they were talking to them live, but the girl on the right was paused, the board operator pushed the play button too late. If you're going to pretend to do a live interview, then do it right.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank god that segment is over, my Bravia was about to implode

EDIT: Oh, shit there they are again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why are they airing this when she is obviously smashed?
Holy Jeff Hardy moment.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

wetlayla


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Macho King Madness said:


> LOD....thank god. Something to distract everyone from all this goddamn pathetic Power Ranger talk.


a megazord is going to step on you now!


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Sigh...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O hey McTaker actually decided to work today.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fucking hate that gay snooki song also. but i do love when layla does he scream.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!!!


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

That thing, (they call it Snooki I think), is part of Mania.

Snooki kinda sounds like dog's name.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

CATFIIIIGHT


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Snooki is soooo bad at well, whatever she's meant to be....


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Someone call the APA! There's a barfight going on between women!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Michelle & Trish on a Pool Table!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SJFC said:


>


Did anyone notice that the guy scored two hits?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Did they just accidentally show Arn Anderson in the background???


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Woah Trish ass closeups galore! Hello 720p replay.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was just awful. 5 hours to tape that. Wow.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jordo said:


> i would do terrible things to snookie


Murder is a terrible thing.


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

*slowly chews gum*


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Well....I had never watched Jersey Shore before, so I wondered what the fuss was all about when people say they hated Snooki.....now I know, now I know.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Zatiel said:


> How fucking dare WWE call it "Snookimania" while Hawk and Animal are on my TV.


hawk and animal were shit, snooki for the win


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

damnit Snooki, you only throw water on Layla when she's wearing a WHITE shirt....fuckin guido's can't do anything right


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

mccools top almost came off.


----------



## Kingstund101 (Mar 2, 2011)

Derek said:


> I am praying for Orton to punt Snooki.


Agreed Times 1000


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK HAS WRESTLING BECOME.....


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

boy,,even i thought that was shit! lol


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

Jordo said:


> i would do terrible things to snookie


Like put her in a sack and throw her in the Hudson River...yea, me too.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Surprised Snooki didn't puke all over herself there


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't believe they put Trish in this crap on a cracker.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Trish def finer now than she was when she was wrestling.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Just missing Ron Jeremy to walk in.....


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'd like to see snooki get bonzai dropped. rip yoko


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

that was pretty bad. needed layla fist pumping.


MANIA B*TCH


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like how they don't bleep The Rock but they do everyone else. Haha.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CAT FIGHT, CAT FIGHT, CAT FIGHT

This looked like a TNA segment wit all the bleeping


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

perro said:


> Fuck The Hardys
> Fuck Edge And Christian
> Fuck The Dudleys
> Fuck DX
> ...


Na b, fuck you lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> you forgot the New Age Outlaws, or were they included with DX?


If you want to include them you can, They were over but their actual in ring chemistry was very lacking


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> you forgot the New Age Outlaws, or were they included with DX?


And the Fabulous Freebirds.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

figures the only person wearing a dress was snooki. like anyone wants to see up hers into her gaping vagina.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The APA would be so proud!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Can't believe they put Trish in this crap on a cracker.


I was just about to say that...

One of the greatest Divas of all time is reduced to a bar-bitch...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

lic05 said:


> I don't mean to be an ass to you so plese don't take offense, but why does everybody is making such a fuss about Drew Carey being inducted?? It's the on the "Celebrity Wing" so meh.


I must have posted that exact same thing in about a hundred threads recently, but it always seems to get ignored. Apparently Carey being a CELEBRITY inductee somehow devalues the history of the WRESTLING inductees, or guys who have yet to go in?

I don't know, the HOF causes some insane opinions to come to the surface here.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This isn't the main event the real main event is Long Island Iced-Z and Primo Colada vs. Catering No Holds Barred


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

finalnight said:


> mccools top almost came off.


that was the best thing about that segment


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I..DID IT...FOR THE ROCK_


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW she was drunk during this segment. Talk about unprofessional


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Mania, bitches."

Indeed.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

That was pretty lame...


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Why are they airing this when she is obviously smashed?


It's a Jersey thing.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

so glad that's over.. bring on rock, miz, and cena!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That did not sound PG IMO


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Wonga!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Wonga!''


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Hopefully it involves punching her in the face.


Not going far enough


----------



## Kingstund101 (Mar 2, 2011)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _I..DID IT...FOR THE ROCK_


OK RIKISHI
LOL


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lets Go Rocky!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> WOW she was drunk during this segment. Talk about unprofessional


She hired Jeff Hardy as a trainer.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

when is snooki not smashed???


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Why are they airing this when she is obviously smashed?
> Holy Jeff Hardy moment.


At least she is in a bar fuck up instead of the wrestling ring.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

So how many seconds left before the forum crashes?

Ms. Turkey is hot.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I can't wait to boo Snooki at Wrestlemania


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> WOW she was drunk during this segment. Talk about unprofessional


Her name is snooki...snooki. What the hell do you expect.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Ads with bits of Raw in it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

she's a drunk, they're just portraying her how she is.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Not going far enough




Well, I did say "involves." You can do much more.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Simples > Wonga


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Dark Storm said:


> It's a Jersey thing.


South park !


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I feel bad for Trish having to work with that midget that goes by Snooki. That whole thing was horrible.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Time for an epic pop.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Would just like to say the rock cena miz segment either sucked or was awesome. As the incoming board db error wont let me post live


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright bring on The Great One.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

sm0ked0gg said:


> when is snooki not smashed???


When she wakes up.

Or she's getting smashed by some guy she won't remember the next day.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

THE ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

HERE WE FUCKIN GO


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Why is Rocky so wet?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

the rock is frothing


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

damn, i was off with my Rocky countdown by exactly 10 minutes


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Why is the Hall of Fame on Monday this year??


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

They were chanting the Rock's name!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omfgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Rock!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I heard some boos.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I am so fucking pumped for this.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Great One is in the building!!!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

FINALLY the rock is back on my TV!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Why is he all wet?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

He's here!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Take note Cena. Thats a POP.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Bring it on.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Louder, Chicago. LOUDER!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROCK is gonna bring it live toinght YAY.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

just to prove the Rock is here...look..see


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Not sure what the point was of showing him before the music hit.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

smh lol


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Did really just see Rokky?

Oh my.

WOOOOOOO!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THAT WAS SICK! NOW I'M PUMPED!!!!
BUT WHY IS HE SOAKING WET, HAHAHA!

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!!


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Not that great of a pop.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

rock wearing some athletic gear rather than timberland boots and jeans.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

forum crash soon.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

That was cool


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Yes_


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> WOW she was drunk during this segment. Talk about unprofessional


If this was TNA she woulda been carrying the strap like Meth Hardy.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

damn what a pop


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Were those boos?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am so embarrassed for Cena. The Rock will ripped him apart and Cena will comeback with his rapper gimmick and gay jokes. Can't wait!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW, What a crowd


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So will they ever follow up on the woman who was in the limo the first night Rocky showed up? Or was that just some weird pervy cameraman going off script?


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Rocky so bad needs to work at least one more match

you can tell he wants to


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

everyone adjust your DVRs raw is running over tonight


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Rocks got his tear-away's on!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

BallinGid said:


> South park !


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The great one!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Rock busting the old 1998 track pants he loves so dear.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gotta love The Rock .


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!Long live The Great one


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel so different when I actually see him there instead of on the titantron. You just know he's going to bring greatness!
YES!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

They're going to go overtime by a fairly decent margin tonight.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I demand Miz to come out as Mankind and do this is your life segment.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Who will interupt him first

The Miz

or

John Cena?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pop wasn't that great for what people here were building it up as.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Great One is here!!!!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

perro said:


> Fuck Harlem Heat


Whoa, whoa, whoa. Perro, we comin' for you n|gga!
<--


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Who will interupt him first
> 
> The Miz
> 
> ...


Miz.


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

Psycho Sid said:


> Why is the Hall of Fame on Monday this year??


It is on Saturday night. They are re-airing it Monday. Go dunk your head in cold water, and get it together, sir. This is wrestling, its important. haha


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Shits about to pick up


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That's more like it.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Rock signs in the crowd man. Nostalgia FTW!


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

What a crowd.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

his shirt is drenched in sweat lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

who's ready for the let down?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

The forum will crash when Cena and Rock are in the ring together. (if it happens)


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Louder, Chicago. LOUDER! x2


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Rock busting the old 1998 track pants he loves so dear.


I always kinda liked that gear


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

INB4 forum dies.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd is tired, been there for 4 hrs with nxt tapings.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

If this segment doesn't get at least a 4.0 WWE has only themselves to blame.


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

ROKY!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

i got goose bumps


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

FINALLY, the ROCK HAS COME BACK TO DETROIT, MICHIGAN.


Errr, wait... WHAT'S UP!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

FINALLY!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wait how meny wrestling matches were on tonight.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ROKY ROKY ROKY ROKY ROKY


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

And the crowd cheered for the Sultan


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Ejaculation.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Rocky Maivia reference!


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lmao, Rock has the old sweat pants on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Raw episodes prior to Mania 2000 was fucking amazing...despite the actual event only consisting of multi man matches. Ugh.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm calling it Rikishi runs over Cena with a car backstage


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Wait how meny wrestling matches were on tonight.




You know the last RAW before Wrestlemania has mostly segments right?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

TEAM BRING IT!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Wait how meny wrestling matches were on tonight.


I think three.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope he mentions that they booed the shit out of him when he was supposed to be a babyface at his first mania.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Team Bring It? Oh God.....


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

and sell t-shirts


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

The Rock is now a motivational speaker.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Team Bring It? Really Rock?


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

I want this so badly,

Miz - BECAUSE I'M THE MMM
Rock - IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOUR NAME IS!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Team Bring It isn't just a slogan. It's a newly copyrighted slogan. Tyson Kidd's a member."


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

<3


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

is Team Bring It..better or worse then Team Jacob


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Team Bring It? How lame. Step it up Rocky.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Fuckin beautiful_


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

stfu with team bring it


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Take me, Rocky. Take me now.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> The Raw episodes prior to Mania 2000 was fucking amazing...despite the actual event only consisting of multi man matches. Ugh.


Mania 2000 build was epic but the Rock Austin build leading to Wrestlemania 2001 was Ugh.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So you censor Trish and Snooki but Rock is unedited. Just END PG already.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Team Bring it? this is the first I am hearing of it

i thought i was one of the Millions and Millions?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

oh shitttt


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Somehow, somehow ... the forum has not crashed.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the Rock


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena Boos


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena SUCKS CHANTS LOVING IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> is Team Bring It..better or worse then Team Jacob


I don't know.....


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Holy shit! The Reaction!!!!! YES CHITOWN YES!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cena's gonna get it tonight :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are in a smark town. Cena hate in the air!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

gotta love Chicago


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Team Bring It? Am I watching a promo or self-help seminar?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I Bring it via PS3.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Team Bring It > Hakuna Matata.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

lol at one of the fans holding up a big sign that said "The guy behind me can't see!"


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

Cena sucks chants!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'd mark if they started chanting rocky sucks


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

CENA SUCKS


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ROFL!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Chicago's Cena's hate.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

this is what you guys have been waiting for...Cena sucks..right


Power..Ranger....


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

CENA SUCKS


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

The Attitude Era still lives in Chicago.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HOMELESS ****ING POWER RANGER FTW!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

They boo Cena!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homeless Power Ranger.

Better than Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"...a homeless Power Ranger."

Oh no.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally the Rock says something funny. It's been a few weeks.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

homeless power ranger lmfao


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

bam there we go the rock talks power rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Power Ranger? Rock's lurking WF!


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

cenas gonna get killed not by the rock but by the fans lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

POWER RANGER REFERENCES ALL NIGHT!!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

lol Homeless Power Ranger.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Choir of Cena Sucks!!!
That was domination.


ROCKY LOVES POWER RANGERS TOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

homeless power ranger lmfao!!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena SUCKS. Man I am loving this crowd. The Rock has this crowd in his hands


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

homeless power ranger

FTW!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

homeless power ranger!?


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

A HOMELESS POWER RANGER LMAOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

EVEN THE ROCK KNOWS THE IWC LOVE OF POWER RANGERS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Overwhelming cheers for The Rock....

Cena sucks chants before he even comes out...


God Bless You Chicago!!! 


Homeless Power Ranger!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Homeless Power Ranger. Rock reads these forums for lines.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

homeless power ranger.. lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

homeless power-ranger? the rock reads this forum? lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Homeless power rangers.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz will come out


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn the rock can own any crowd


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bring out cena to ruin what was an Awesome promo!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

nukeinyourhair said:


> The Attitude Era still lives in Chicago.


:agree:


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This kind of reaction is one of a kind


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

No Rock mark, but the homeless Power Ranger bit is 24k gold.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Here come Cena and the boos.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Epicness time!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

This should be good.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cena/Rock face to face!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Here comes the Gobot version of the Rock.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Forum crash in 3,2,1...


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

No more hating on the Power Rangers. Thank you Rocky!!!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh shit... Enough said


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Cena got bodied. Homeless power ranger signs at WM


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

You have to love the boos!!!!! Cena must HATE Chicago

Well, I'm from Chicago, and I love it!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Rocky looks like he's melting.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

That is why he is the best,


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No Cena love in Chicago.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This should be good.


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

Cena looks nervous


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DEM BOOS!

... and a huge middle finger to the hard cam.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

here we gooooo


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Here we go, crowds gonna get 50/50_


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why is rock's shirt so wet? lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cena looks a lil nervous


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

kick cena's ass roky


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

I almost feel bad for Cena...the hate he is about to walk into..haha


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dang!
It's been awhile that the boo's out weighed the cheers!


I'm telling you, Wrestling and Power Rangers have something going on. 

WOW! This is history!!!!! Now people don't have to photoshop this picture!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

God Dammit WM27 shoulda been Rock vs. Cena

im so ready for them to start throwing punches


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Chicago don't like you Cena.....


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena coming out smiling ruins the epicness


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

rock serious
cena not serious >_>


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

ohh shit.,.. this is gonna be good


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Database Error


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Cena's sporting that same cheesy grin the Rock had at Wrestlemania 13.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is so surreal. Is it just me? Rock and Cena, both in character, in the same ring. Wow.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Homeless Power Ranger might be Better than Fruity Pebbles but not better then yabba dabba bitch


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

knock his ass out rock!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*HERE WE GO!!!*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Crowd's going split like a hooker's legs. Hahahaha.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is pretty epic right here.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Why the fuck is Cena laughing and smiling? HE IS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Two legends in the same ring. Miz will look out of place lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rock is a sweaty sweaty man, jesus he's dripping on the ring.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WoooooW I am so loving this. No1curr about you Cena!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao the boos cena is getting is fuckin GREAT!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Alright creative. Screw this up and you're on Russo's level.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"John Cena Rules" that kid holding the sign did NOT look confident. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Here comes the Gobot version of the Rock.


damn im having flashbacks of the gobots/rock lords movie
lololol


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Odd that Rock only shows up in Chicago


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol The Rock talks all this shit and he won't lay a finger on Cena. He'll just watch and look tough.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Very Faint Cena chant


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this is fucking epic


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Look at the flashbulbs.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Gotta admit...THIS...is epic.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena dragged this whole segment down.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cena is all nervous, and sucking

can we get the miz out here please, this cena ass kissing is annoying me


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

What is Cena doing?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ugh, shut up, John.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cena is such suck up.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The truth is out about Cena,he sux!.....according to Chicago!!

Bboy must have had a heart attack!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I have been waiting a long time for this, now it is going to be distroyed by the Miz.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Why the fuck is Cena laughing and smiling? HE IS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


This.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Don't ruin it Miz.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Two legends in the same ring. Miz will look out of place lol.


The only thing legendary about Cena is his over push.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohh cena with a motivational speech >_>


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

awww...how sweet sucking up Cena ....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Jabroni Beatin', Pie Eatin', Trailblazin', Eye Brow Raisin', Elbow Droppin', Heartstoppin', Whoop your Candy Ass from here to there, People's Champ THE ROCK!!!!!


face to face....


With Captain Suck Up....seriously is he kissing The Rock's ass now???


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena is bombing...


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

love seeing kids in cena shirts chanting rocky..... i love my city


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena is failing so hard. oh my goodness, Miz please come out thanks.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ROKY ROKY ROKY


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Why wouldn't Rock believe he has power over people? His entire character is based around having millions of admirers.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

spooge


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Tell him to know his role and shut his damn mouth already.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Miz cannot show up, will look like a trespassing fan...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Dear god, Cena stop.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why is he kissing his ass now? lol


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Ass kissing much?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd so mark if Rock said "keep sucking my dick Cena, its what you do best".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeez Cena. C'mon now.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Say what you will about Cena, but he is doing a good job controlling the crowd right now. Even though he has to use The Rock to do it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, you would think The Rock just went through a 1 hour Ironman match with all that sweat.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> ohh cena with a motivational speech >_>


but you love it when the rock dose it right? :no:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AFTER THREE BORING MINUTES, THE ROCK SAYS...SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

enough putting him over already, trash this cornball


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF? Now Cena is kissing his ass? this is supposed to be a feud. way to kill it John.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cena has ruined this damn moment


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Miz save Cena, he is choking on the mic


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What the fuck is Cena doing. I don't want to see Cena kiss is ass.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Stop Kissing Ass Cena


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh wow....


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

roky roky roky roky roky roky


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol at this cock suckfest. there goes all the heat on the wrestlemania match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

the marine vs the tooth fairy


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

History right here!!!!!!

Just got a text from my cousin who hasn't watched wrestling since we were kids and he's excited about Rock.
Rock is truly something special, it's amazing!


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

WWE not having Rock vs. Cena at WM27 is as big a fuck-up as missing out on Hogan vs. Austin at WM19


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Legendary crowd.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Respect this, respect that, I was one of your fans... so much love tonight.


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

Why does Cena wear Wranger Jeans? I mean, I'm not a snob, I'm not looking down my nose at Wranglers, but if I had millions of dollars, I probably wouldn't be sportin Wranglers, thats all.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He's gay for The Rock's strudel.

Good Lord, are they feuding or fucking?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So basically Cena's promo is:

SLURP SLURP SLURP


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena SUCKS cena SUCKS cena SUCKS cena SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is GREAT!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CENA SUCKS!!! CENA SUCKS!!!!


Its gotten better since Mania 22. They were chanting FUCK YOU CENA back then.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena HEEL turn?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, crowd really letting Cena have it.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone else notice how pink the area around Rock's mouth is? It looks like he got jacked in the grill.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I love you Chicago_


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Fuck yeah Cena sucks. He's ruining the fucking segment.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Tony316 said:


> What the fuck is Cena doing. I don't want to see Cena kiss is ass.


lol yep


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow Cena is just killing this entire fucking thing.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Whats with the clown wig in the front row? :lmao


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Cena playin the race card?!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So the rock is racist? :lmao


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This sounds very McGillicuddyesque


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena pulling the race card against a former member of the Nation of Domination...


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

cena loves the kiddies


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Rock Bottom Cena and announce you're in the match at WM.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Holy shit, is that Henry Godwinn ringside?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks like Mr. McMahon isn't the only one with a Kiss My Ass Club...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is awkward.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena is never over against an established wrestler. Thats been the truth since 2005.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Depressed kid! It's not cool to be a Cena fan anymore....:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm feeling queasy.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG this cena promo is fing lame. seriously lame jesus, this could be morrison or shelton benjamin out there, jesus, this was a lame ass promo, with 0 charisma


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Kids are sad pandas. LMAO


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Please let the Rock say "Know your role, AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH!"


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I am the furthest thing from a John Cena hater. I think he's one of the best in the business and I think he's a hell of a performer who absolutely deserves to be at the top of the company. He's the face of the WWE and rightfully so.

But holy shit, he's bombing.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME. THIS SEGMENT SHOWS HOW FUCKING BAD CENA SUCKS. Holly fucking crap...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

stop the Cena hate..and actually listen to what he's saying..for a change

I know it's hard but try


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha all the Cena haters here. Like a broken record.

Don't matter what ya'll say. Epic segment.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Cena getting serious now. This is the John Cena I like.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena is killing me! Turn off his mic.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Everyone shitting on Cena right now ... is wrong.

Tonight, Rock has been great and Cena has been very good. Cena is out there to get the ladies' and kids' support, and Rock is there to get the guys' support.

Clearly, it's working.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Cena is killing this...i hope Miz brings something


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Miz to interrupt.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

he kisses his ass
plays the race card
plays the victim
wtf is going on!?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He walks down as himself... then turns into the Doctor of Thuganomics.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Horrendous promo by Cena. Just awful.


----------



## Tom777 (Apr 14, 2005)

That's the power of the Rock - he can turn an entire crowd against John Cena - the ultimate babyface


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Cena's pathetic, jeez...


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Cena bout to cry.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena is crying? What a fuckin baby! :lmao He's fuckin PATHETIC!!!!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_He's black again_


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hiroshima and goddamn Promobombasucki. This is PAINFUL.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm proud that I'm lame Rock! I'm proud that I'm a Corporate Image manufactured by the WWE! I'm proud that you're better than me! 

That's what I'm hearing here, lol.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Some of you are fucktards...When Cena said his colour he was talking about the shirts he wears


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cena has been just fine.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

He is gonna bring it.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wTF was that, that was such a lame ass promo.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So why can't Cena cut promos like this all the time?
He's about to get OWNED like no other, but it was good.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

i love Rocks WTF face at Cena


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

AWWW MERCAY, JAWN HAS GOT SOUTHERN DRAAAWWWL GON' AWWWN!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Icon vs Icon make it happen


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

God got a pop!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Haha all the Cena haters here. Like a broken record.
> 
> Don't matter what ya'll say. Epic segment.


Actually, Cena is tripping over his lines and reiterating half his points to get himself back on track. He's bombing miserably, the content is fine, but his delivery is atrocious at the moment.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this is so gay. i've lost my interest in wrestlemania.


nvm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Who is this "Good Lord"?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Please Miz, interrupt this ego-fest.


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

I guess if I was John Cena I would just hang myself. There is no chance of any legit wrestling fan actually marking for him ever again.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Cena is about to start crying.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is no place to be discussing Zeus.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The Rock doing a Koolaid Oh Yeah!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

This is epic and the cena haters are trolls and well losers if they can't enjoy this


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

oh shit


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena vs Rock...special enforcer..GOD

book it Vince


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMME!


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Now this dumb fuck is going to ruin this moment.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

SENOR MIZ! IT'S ABOUT TIME!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

awww dont cry Cena....


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah go away Miz, just fuck off.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Alex Riley to get a People's Elbow please.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

miz to fuck it up


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

and miz ruins everything as usual. what the fucking fuck


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

finally, please miz, save this damn promo, that cena just fracked up


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck I hate Cena!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Riley is going to get the Additude Adjustment followed by a People's Elbow. Too easy.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

MIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

No heat for Miz


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I seriously think that there is a legit beef between the Rock & Cena. I don't think this is just a storyline


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Cena needs to tap out, this segment is over. Oh wait no Mizanin is here...
Real shit boieee


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Alex Riley does not deserve to grace the presence of The Rock.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And dead silence for the Miz.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Miz looks out of place.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

this segment would be incredible if they were ever going to wrestle


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fuck off Miz.
Nobody cares about you.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Cena is a cardboard cut out of a main eventer.

I've got to watch some Rock vs Austin promos to cleanse myself after that shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

booo, fan approaching the ring!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Alex riley botch in 3 2 1


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

miz to save this segment.

a-ri to catch a rock bottom


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cena killed Rock.. wow


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Poor wittle Cena was going to cry.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

miz and a ri look so out of place lol


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

What is Riley doing here...huh...


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

A-Ri rock bottom in 3..2..1


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

When he holds the title on his shoulder, it still looks like a W.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

There's no God, Rock owned himself


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And you people say Cena ruined the segment.

Well look who just strolls along to end Cena/Rock face-to-face. You want to know who really sucks? This man.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz I see an FU and a People's elbow in your future


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope Riley botches something here.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

This is probably the only time I'm not happy to see The Miz or Alex Riley.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ricezilla said:


> Who is this "Good Lord"?




Vincent Kennedy McMahon of course.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

I am not a Cena fan but that was a good fucking promo, and the people who are shitting on him right now are fucking retards who don't know anything about promos.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

4 of the all time greats in the ring!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Cena's ready to go and Miz is wearing a damn suit.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I say Riley takes a Rock Bottom and People's Elbow right now!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

you know the miz must be so pumped to be in the ring cutting a promo with the rock.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

miz is a cunt


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is SO epic! This is the only thing that feels like Mania.

Really? Really?

The O brothers. Hahahaha.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

no one gives a shit about the wwe title miz.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well The Rock should be scared, he is a man of a certain colour and A-Ri is in the ring.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> 4 of the all time greats in the ring!!


:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

When he holds the belt like that, it's still a W.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

the miz just ruined that .


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Rock is watching this like is this what the company I used to be a figurehead for has become?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bob Lincoln said:


> No heat for Miz


I love how some people are suprised by that


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Miz has made this Segment


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What the fuck is Cena doing. Get the fuck out. Make it Miz vs Rock. Cena is a complete joke in the segment.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

roky, cena.... to miz..

that's awesome, wwe.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Garun damn tee? Miz is a McMahon?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is just sad now.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Tony316 said:


> What the fuck is Cena doing. Get the fuck out. Make it Miz vs Rock. Cena is a complete joke in the segment.


Just put Rock vs Taker at this point.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

This segment needs the rock to talk some more


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Rocks coming back, I can feel it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WTF is this jackass talking about???


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Miz is ruining what could have been the best segment in ages. He's so out of place it's ridiculous.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> What the fuck is Cena doing. Get the fuck out. Make it Miz vs Rock. Cena is a complete joke in the segment.


You sir are a fool.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh shit, Riles looking ready to jump Dwayne.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it's funny that Miz is the one putting The Rock in his place and talking to him like he's a child and Cena just comes out and kisses his ass and plays the role of the victim.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock bottom 3 guys please Rock


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome is going down.. lawd


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Miz getting owned in 3 2 1....


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

BRILLIANT MIZ PROMO


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Tony316 said:


> What the fuck is Cena doing. Get the fuck out. *Make it Miz vs Rock*. Cena is a complete joke in the segment.


Yeah, no.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This segment has made the deterioration of the WWE product over the years so obvious.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Actually, Miz is owning his delivery. Cena had to be carried because he lost himself. I'm not hating on Cena's content, I'm hating on the fact that Cena dropped the ball.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jbones733 said:


> Miz has made this Segment


:lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that was a good promo by the miz, much better than that crap, cena just pulled


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

Jordo said:


> miz is a cunt


He is. He picks pussy leaves from his cunt tree.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

alex riley and the rock in the same ring... i cant believe this


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did cena just leave?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

cena laughing on sidelines...


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone shitting on Rock, Cena or Miz is out of their damn mind. 

This is great.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> Oh shit, Riles looking ready to jump Dwayne.


DO you smell what The Jock is cooking


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ikarinokami said:


> you know the miz must be so pumped to be in the ring cutting a promo with the rock.


except the fact that he killed all the heat cena and roky generated


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

rock bottom please


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Uh oh, botched the kip-up lol.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

MARK THE FUCK OUT!!!!


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

LMAO Rock botches the kip up.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Why did you have to fail that kip up Rock D:?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

THE PEOPLE'S ELBOW!!!!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

If anybody thinks that the Miz saved this segment in anyway, I suggest you go back and watch the crowd reactions. Cena may be repetitive but his place in that segment still well overshadowed Miz. Shame.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Now this is just terrible. Is that how they want the WWE champion to look going into Wrestlemania? He stands no chance now.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Kip-up botch



ouch


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG cena heel turn. that was a really sloppy AA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jesus it was obvious A-Ri would nail Rock. And that Cena would help Rock.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Rock is slower_


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

OWNAGE. AHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

OH FUCK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy crap! I didnt think Cena would do it.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Ha! Rocky botched his nip up!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

FUCK YES


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

FU CENA!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

FUCK YOU CENA WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

WTF!


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Fucking bullshit


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy shit. The beginning of the heel turn?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HA! Sneak attack by Cena... so much better than if Cena had saved the Rock.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena, you back jumping son of a bitch


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Sacrilege!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

So we now have two heels in the main event? Great.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao There's your WWE Champ folks.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Welp Miz won't be selling any pay per views...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

HOLY FUCK. He actually did it. Props to Cena.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Fuck you, Cena.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

theres the cena heel turn i guess


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

ooooo shit lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Zomg heelz turn!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Way it go Cena.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tons of Rock marks will be crying tonight lol!


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Soooooooooooo.

Guess Rock costs Cena at Mania.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

So what does this all mean...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

That was weak


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena is getting Rock Bottom at Mania.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

that was great


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena is awesome 
rock is awesome 
miz is a cunt 

i am going to bed

am fucked


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow Miz really looks bad. All he got was three minutes. Definitely returning to the mid-card after Mania.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! THAT'S how you make Cena a top name.

And now the board crashes.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cena just BERRIED the rock herherherher


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Finally...the WWE offered us something great!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cena heel turn?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

The main-event at WM just became must-see.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd be pissed if I were Miz right now. He's the talent, not Rock. The Rock is a guest, and he's hogging all the spotlight. There was absolutely no reason for him to job out Miz just now, and it does absolutely nothing to help the build of the Mania match between CENA and MIZ. I repeat, CENA....and MIZ.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ROKY GOT BURIED... HEEL TURN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock better fucking screw Cena out of the title this Sunday, lol.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn you Cena!!!!.....Loved it though!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Attitude Adjustment on Rock!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow that was an awesome ending. I loved Cena and the Rock's interaction, absolutely unreal stuff.

I know it's a slim to none chance but I would love the Rock to surprise everyone and interject himself into the WWE Title match and make it a Triple Threat.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

That was horribly disappointing.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Call me crazy, but after that, there's a small part of me that's actually thinking that The Miz will retain Sunday.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena just fucked himself after giving Rock the AA.

Now if this doesn't make Cena turn heel down the line I don't know what will.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL Cena just crashed the board.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i expect to see cena receive a rock bottom at mania


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what that segment accomplished. The guest host beat up the WWE champ and his secretary without any problems, then effectively turned the top face of the company heel. To quote a phrase, that'll put a lot of butts in the seats.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone surprised Dwayne took a bump? You know his agent and managers are shitting themselves right now.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, Miz is winning on Sunday.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE ROCK IS DONE.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow Miz really looks bad. All he got was three minutes. Definitely returning to the mid-card after Mania.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! THAT'S how you make Cena a top name.

And now the board crashes.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AA on the Rock!!!I did not see that coming.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> That was horribly disappointing.


Speak for yourself, I found it quite entertaining.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Hahaha the Rock botched wtf


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

To be honest I can't stand Cena but I thought he was great tonight.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

At this point it looks like Miz has a chance of walking out of WrestleMania as champ since The Rock will probably be involved. Miz is still the third wheel to that whole fued.

RAW was good tonight, minus the Snooki crap.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome segment. 

Cena looked like kissing ass and then REALLY upped his game. Rock was as solid as ever. It was a shame the Miz actually got involved there, though I suppose he has to really.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

John Cena is a ******. *** *** ***. Go to hell bitch....lol yes, still real to me damnit.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The haters going rampant in here just made it a lot funnier :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't think Cena turned heel, Rock was talking shit and Cena got him. Rock will probably get him back though.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The segment needed a bit more mouth from The Rock, but other than that it was great


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Lok said:


> AA on the Rock!!!I did not see that coming.


I did and that means WM is gonna have an UNBELIEVABLE ending


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Epic promo by Cena, he was the star tonight. Not Rock and not Miz.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Last segment was the best thing WWE has done in years.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that was a cool promo by miz and the rock, cena sucked, though it does pale alot compared to the EPIC one HHH/HBK/TAKER had earlier, one of the best ever IMO


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good ending to Raw!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

To you idiots whocannot realise the greatness of this..fuck you. We just witnessed one of the greatest promos in years. Cena and The Miz told it like it was and completely bitched the Rock, and the Rock let them do it. Can't you all see how much credibility this gave both Cena and the Miz? Their match is going to be shit hot now. They both look like true leaders of the current generation now. And we also got to see The Rock layeth the smacketh down finally. Not just that, but Cena effectively turned heel near enough.. that was the best 25 minutes of RAW in the past 10 years. Absolutely fucking amazing. The WWE pulled it off, I cannot wait till Sunday.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea, no heel turn from this. Don't count on it people.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

man that was great


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I'm not sure what that segment accomplished. The guest host beat up the WWE champ and his secretary without any problems, then effectively turned the top face of the company heel. To quote a phrase, that'll put a lot of butts in the seats.


Holy shit I knew this would get overblown.

THIS DID NOT TURN CENA HEEL BY ANY STRETCH OF THE IMAGINATION. Were you not paying ANY attention to the war of words the past 5-6 weeks?

It's so simple! Cena get the last drop on the go-home show, when Cena wins the title at Mania Rock comes out, Rock Bottom and a People's Elbow and we all SMILE!

You people just AMAZE me sometimes.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena was all over the place with his promo. It was not good. 

So the Top face of the company just screwed himself out of the WWE Title. Ok, Heel turning coming right up.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That was great and after Cena wins Miz will hopefully drop down to mid card where he belongs.


----------



## Effigy (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone manage to squeeze in a smug "it's obvious that Cena would help Rock" know-it-all comment in before Cena AA's Rock and this board crashed?

I bet there's one!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Rock better kick his ass on Sunday.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Great segment, I am a rock mark, but Cena really was good tonight, and the ending was perfectly done. Vince knows people will pay to see Rock get Cena, so he is smart by guaranteeing this will happen at WrestleMania. I hope Miz walks out with the title, and I dont think that was a Cena heel turn, as there is not really a face/heel aspect in the Cena/Rock feud.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Awesome segment. Great promo ! Cena held his own and controlled the crowd ! F-U to Rock had me speechless and ecstatic lol. Bring on WM!!!


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

that was epic!! Cena AA'd Rock!! can't wait for mania and see how this all plays out!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Bartman said:


> To you idiots whocannot realise the greatness of this..fuck you. We just witnessed one of the greatest promos in years. Cena and The Miz told it like it was and completely bitched the Rock, and the Rock let them do it. Can't you all see how much credibility this gave both Cena and the Miz? Their match is going to be shit hot now. They both look like true leaders of the current generation now. And we also got to see The Rock layeth the smacketh down finally. Not just that, but Cena effectively turned heel near enough.. that was the best 25 minutes of RAW in the past 10 years. Absolutely fucking amazing. The WWE pulled it off, I cannot wait till Sunday.


Clearly you missed the HHH/HBK/TAKER earlier, becuase thier was superior in all respects.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

The main-event at WM just became must-see.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

That was a total bitch move by Cena on a booking stand point,he has to turn to heel or else the crowd will......


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought the Trips/Taker promo was better. Of course that was great so thats not anything bad. There was no real reason to not have The Miz get any offense in. Good promo all around but it felt like it was somewhat wasted because it was the first time Cena and Rock have ever met face to face. It was close but not quite there.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

game3525 said:


> Yeah, Miz is winning on Sunday.


This.
And honestly this and Dashing Rhodes are the only thing I'm excited about. Maybe The Troll's match too.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

best ending to a raw in years

incredible show really. miz/cena/rock and hhh/taker builds were both great


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ikarinokami said:


> that was a cool promo by miz and the rock, cena sucked, though it does pale alot compared to the EPIC one HHH/HBK/TAKER had earlier, one of the best ever IMO


Agreed with the exception of "one of the best ever".


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> That was great and after Cena wins Miz will hopefully drop down to mid card where he belongs.



Cena is in trouble on Sunday


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

GreenBax said:


> I'd be pissed if I were Miz right now. He's the talent, not Rock. The Rock is a guest, and he's hogging all the spotlight. There was absolutely no reason for him to job out Miz just now, and it does absolutely nothing to help the build of the Mania match between CENA and MIZ. I repeat, CENA....and MIZ.


Blame WWE if your so mad. Im sure they know what they are doing.


----------



## Hulk Hogan 420 (Mar 28, 2011)

best Raw in ages... 

Miz Rock and Cena BROUGHT IT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kingofstuff said:


> That was a total bitch move by Cena on a booking stand point,he has to turn to heel or else the crowd will......




You are aware Cena always gets booed at WM right? It's not a big deal lol. It isn't like The Rock is a babyface.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> Cena is in trouble on Sunday


The Rock just got BURIED son.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Nexus One said:


> I did and that means WM is gonna have an UNBELIEVABLE ending


you did? I bet you're not happy since you thought Rock would never allow such a thing.


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

I hoped that Cena would AA the Rock, but I thought to myself...This is the WWE...that won't happen... Then it happened.

This is the best thing that the WWE did in years.

Two awesome promos tonight. Taker and Trips and these 3.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Good Raw but still not excited for Mania predictability and crappy feuds can't be recovered by one good show. I am excited for next week to see what happens after Mania more than Mania.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dark Troll is going to be so pissed when Miz retains :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That Cena promo was awesome _awesome_ stuff. I have to hand it to him, he stole that segment. I definitely got a shoot style vibe from him there too. 

Three things made this show, the crowd, the Rock/Cena/Miz segment and the HHH/Taker/HBK segment. Holy crap that's all sorts of epic in that sentence lol. WWE have effectively built an entire match in Trips/Taker on one staredown with no words and another epic segment like tonight. I'm officially pumped for this match. And I can't wait to see Rocky sprinting down to the ring in the main event because I'm now sure it's going to happen. 

OK show with really standout epic moments that made it a really good show. Can't believe Mania is this Sunday. BRING IT!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Well...it seems like WWE kept all the good stuff for tonight. I'm finally interested in Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

X-Static said:


> Jesus it was obvious A-Ri would nail Rock. And that Cena would help Rock.


Hahahaha. Fail.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cena looked awesome tonight. Promo was a little cheesy but it was up there, and he nailed Rocky.

I didn't like Rock getting AAed but I LOVED the Rock fans/IWC/Team Bring it Cheerleaders getting all pissy. Awesome.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Good God you poor Cena smarks. Just because he FUs Rock he JUST HAS to turn heel? Thank the Lord you people aren't booking this angle you would have made it shit long before it started.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

All in all an excellent Raw IMO, and a definite inprovement on what has been a relatively lackluster Road to WM.
Punk's promo was good, loved it, and I don't see the problem with Orton selling the knee injury.
E & C is always fun, and Rock/Cena/Miz went very well. Loved Cena's promo.
Highlight of the night for me - Taker/HHH/HBK (fuck yeah,HBK ) Great promo, made sense out of the feud, nice psychology from Michaels and Takers smirk was gold.
It may not be the build a lot of us were hoping for but I'm a lot more enthusiastic at WM27 now than I was two and a half hours ago.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I think WWE is missing a huge opportunity by not having The Rock involved in a Cena match at WM. Either by setting up Rock/Cena 6 weeks ago, or by having it a triple threat now. Yea, people are definitely more excited more Mania now, but if Rock were actually a part of Mania instead of just hosting, I think many more would be interested.


----------



## Naomie (Mar 26, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> most looking forward to see what lawler does to make cole 'snap' this week.
> 
> expecting another bad rock promo and *miz to be the best promo guy again on the show for like the 4th straight week.*


Oh man, the Miz has been so fcking awesome these past couple of weeks. He may just be the new Chris Jericho of WWE with how he handles the mic.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

scrilla said:


> The Rock just got BURIED son.


So getting an AA means your buried? k.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz will be champion for a long time now


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Bartman said:


> To you idiots whocannot realise the greatness of this..fuck you. We just witnessed one of the greatest promos in years. Cena and The Miz told it like it was and completely bitched the Rock, and the Rock let them do it. Can't you all see how much credibility this gave both Cena and the Miz? Their match is going to be shit hot now. They both look like true leaders of the current generation now. And we also got to see The Rock layeth the smacketh down finally. Not just that, but Cena effectively turned heel near enough.. that was the best 25 minutes of RAW in the past 10 years. Absolutely fucking amazing. The WWE pulled it off, I cannot wait till Sunday.


Miz/Cena mark delusions. WWE effectively left the hottest and main draw in 7 years in the cold to push 2 greenhorns who can't cut a serious promo for shit. Not to mention you left your sold out audience and viewers with a very negative taste in their mouths. As you could tell by the roars of boos. All those people who tuned in to see the Rock, are going to think, oh they're just using him to try to get these jobbers over.

This show wasn't even half as good as it should have been. The only angle on the show that has real heat is Lawler/Cole.

Can't wait to see Rock get his revenge...Oh wait he's not even in a match! So what does it matter. 4/10 show. Piss poor.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Good God you poor Cena smarks. Just because he FUs Rock he JUST HAS to turn heel? Thank the Lord you people aren't booking this angle you would have made it shit long before it started.


I wonder how long it'll take you to realize we were all just messing around.

I'll wait until your roid rage ends.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good RAW...looking forward to Mania, wouldn't say that 2-3 weeks ago


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a strong feeling The Miz will walk out of Mania still the WWE champ. I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Kingstund101 (Mar 2, 2011)

Great, Cena Sneak Attack
WHAT A CHAMP!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

people saying it's a heel turn like Rock didn't trash Cena through out the entire segment. Cena has FU'd/AA'd other faces before, even when he was on good terms with them.

So will we get Rock/Cena at Summerslam or Rock/Cena at WM28?


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Miz to beat Cena thanks to The Rock. Year long feud leading to WM 28 showdown where Cena goes over!
ADR to beat Edge with Christian involved somehow
Triple H to be screwed by HBK


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> So getting an AA means your buried? k.


This is the IWC.It does mean being buried


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Miz/Cena mark delusions. WWE effectively left the hottest and main draw in 7 years in the cold to push 2 greenhorns who can't cut a serious promo for shit. Not to mention you left your sold out audience and viewers with a very negative taste in their mouths. As you could tell by the roars of boos. All those people who tuned in to see the Rock, are going to think, *oh they're just using him to try to get these jobbers over.*
> 
> This show wasn't even half as good as it should have been. The only angle on the show that has real heat is Lawler/Cole.
> 
> Can't wait to see Rock get his revenge...Oh wait he's not even in a match! So what does it matter. 4/10 show. Piss poor.




Just you just call the modern day Hulk Hogan, a 9 time world champion, and the man who has sold more merchandise than anyone in WWE history a jobber????


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't get how anyone thinks Cena has to turn heel now. There is a 0% chance of a Cena heel turn happening.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Naomie said:


> Oh man, the Miz has been so fcking awesome these past couple of weeks. He may just be *the new Chris Jericho* of WWE with how he handles the mic.


No.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Im so staying away from Youtube/Twitter/Facebook until after Wrestlemania, the fans are going to be bragging way to hard this week.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> Just you just call the modern day Hulk Hogan, a 9 time world champion, and the man who has sold more merchandise than anyone in WWE history a jobber????


To the Rock fans tuning back in, they are jobbers. And Rock, Austin, and Hogan have sold tons more than Cena.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rated 3:16 said:


> Miz to beat Cena thanks to The Rock. Year long feud leading to WM 28 showdown where Cena goes over!
> ADR to beat Edge with Christian involved somehow
> Triple H to be screwed by HBK


wwe wont have 2 heels walk out WM champ. its either Miz wins or Del Rio wins cant have them both


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Miz/Cena mark delusions. WWE effectively left the hottest and main draw in 7 years in the cold to push 2 greenhorns who can't cut a serious promo for shit. Not to mention you left your sold out audience and viewers with a very negative taste in their mouths. *As you could tell by the roars of boos*. All those people who tuned in to see the Rock, are going to think, oh they're just using him to try to get these jobbers over.
> 
> This show wasn't even half as good as it should have been. The only angle on the show that has real heat is Lawler/Cole.
> 
> Can't wait to see Rock get his revenge...Oh wait he's not even in a match! So what does it matter. 4/10 show. Piss poor.


Thats because Cena FU'd rock...hence the boos, and chicago hates cena. not because of the segment.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That Cena promo was poorly delivered horseshit, half cringing and servile and half fawning.

"Oh Rock you are the great one but you can't judge me!"
"Bungle 3 Rock catchphrases"

The Rock rebutted that in 5 seconds when he threatened to beat Cena's monkey ass all over Chicago to the biggest pop of the night.

That Attitude Adjustment made a bunch of people who were shitting all over Cena's lousy material and amateur delivery mark out, didn't it?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> I wonder how long it'll take you to realize we were all just messing around.
> 
> I'll wait until your roid rage ends.


Messing around? I'm sure you were. You at least.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rickey said:


> people saying it's a heel turn like Rock didn't trash Cena through out the entire segment. Cena has FU'd/AA'd other faces before, even when he was on good terms with them.
> 
> *So will we get Rock/Cena at Summerslam or Rock/Cena at WM28?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I would love it!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Miz has a chance of winning now


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

buffalochipster said:


> Thats because Cena FU'd rock...hence the boos, and chicago hates cena. not because of the segment.


I don't even know what to say to this. Do you read what you type? You should.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> To the Rock fans tuning back in, they are jobbers. And Rock, Austin, and Hogan have sold tons more than Cena.


completely right.. they don't give a shit about Cena.. and don't even know who the Miz is lol


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

You poor TNA marks shitting up this thread. Russo couldn't come up with a segment that good if he smoked the greatest shit ever produced and then snorted the purest cocaine off the dirtiest hookers ass. Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> To the Rock fans tuning back in, they are jobbers. And Rock, Austin, and Hogan have sold tons more than Cena.




No they haven't. According to WWEs financial stats Cena has sold more. Surprising? Yea. But true. There is not a single wrestling fan in the world, regardless of how long they've not been a regular watcher, who thinks John Cena is a jobber.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Miz/Cena mark delusions. WWE effectively left the hottest and main draw in 7 years in the cold to push 2 greenhorns who can't cut a serious promo for shit. Not to mention you left your sold out audience and viewers with a very negative taste in their mouths. As you could tell by the roars of boos. All those people who tuned in to see the Rock, are going to think, oh they're just using him to try to get these jobbers over.
> 
> This show wasn't even half as good as it should have been. The only angle on the show that has real heat is Lawler/Cole.
> 
> Can't wait to see Rock get his revenge...Oh wait he's not even in a match! So what does it matter. 4/10 show. Piss poor.


In all seriousness...are you sure you were watching Raw just now?
It wasn't perfect, far from it, but it's a damn site better than you're giving it credit for, and your characterisation of Cena as a greenhorn and a jobber are complete bullshit, hater or not.
As for Lawler/Cole as the only feud with real heat, did you hear Punk at the start? Taker/HHH/HBK? Cena?
Get real son.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved raw tonight, can't fucking wait for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr Snrub (Feb 27, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> That Cena promo was poorly delivered horseshit, half cringing and servile and half fawning.
> 
> "Oh Rock you are the great one but you can't judge me!"
> "Bungle 3 Rock catchphrases"
> ...


Cena wasn't trying to get a pop, although I agree his delivery was a bit off.

And of course Rock using a catchphrase will get a pop.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> I don't even know what to say to this. Do you read what you type? You should.


Shit, your right. Thought you meant they were booing because they thought the segment was bad. My bad.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Stone Hot said:


> Miz has a chance of winning now


That is what they want you to think but he doesn't. There is no way Cena is losing this match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I don't get how anyone thinks Cena has to turn heel now. There is a 0% chance of a Cena heel turn happening.


What a stupid thing to say. Of course it might not happen, but to say there's 0% chance is just fucking retarded. Though we've all come to expect that from you.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Fruity Pebbles is trending on twitter..Rock has made that cereal's company a fortune the past few weeks :lmao


----------



## Effigy (Sep 13, 2007)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> You poor TNA marks shitting up this thread. Russo couldn't come up with a segment that good if he smoked the greatest shit ever produced and then snorted the purest cocaine off the dirtiest hookers ass. Get the fuck out of here.


I'll put myself forward to test this theory.......


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

jjapples said:


> In all seriousness...are you sure you were watching Raw just now?
> It wasn't perfect, far from it, but it's a damn site better than you're giving it credit for, and your characterisation of Cena as a greenhorn and a jobber are complete bullshit, hater or not.
> As for Lawler/Cole as the only feud with real heat, did you hear Punk at the start? Taker/HHH/HBK? Cena?
> Get real son.


Cena is a greenhorn. He was pushed to main even 2 years after debuting. All his good matches are due to someone else. Punk/Orton was ok, but I don't see anyone buying the show for that program.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

It was great to see a guy who hasn't wrestled in 7 years bury a lackey and the current champ in 45 seconds, too.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Grrrr No austin tonight. But damn i was so shocked that Cena fu'ed the rock lmao. The rock is gonna get him at Wm


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> What a stupid thing to say. Of course it might not happen, but to say there's 0% chance is just fucking retarded. Though we've all come to expect that from you.


Is your new gimmick to follow me around?

Cena is the #1 merchandise seller and kids are his main fan base. He does a lot of work for make a wish and other charities as well. He can't turn heel because they would lose too much money.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Fruity Pebbles is trending on twitter..Rock has made that cereal's company a fortune the past few weeks :lmao


LMFAO that is hilarious, I'm sure the sales for that cereal have tripled since Rocky's return


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Cena is a greenhorn. He was pushed to main even 2 years after debuting. All his good matches are due to someone else.


Greenhorn:
1. An inexperienced or immature person, especially one who is easily deceived.
2. A newcomer, especially one who is unfamiliar with the ways of a place or group.
Yeah, sure sounds like Cena to me.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HHH/Taker NEEDS to headline. Even the great Miz/Cena/Rock segment wasn't on par with their segment tonight. I almost chanted "one more match" while Taker was running HBK down.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Personally, i felt everyone shined tonight, I was impressed, i'm not going to lie. In regards to HHH/HBK/TAKER, that was amazing... I just wish it happened earlier as that was the first ounce of emotion to a match taht was announced over a month ago.

MIZ/ROCK/Cena.....

Everyone brought it...The Rock; biggest pop of the night, crowd was electric the entire promo.

CEna killed momentum, but then QUICKLY recovered. Miz did his thing as well.

To all the people hailing Cena....I agree, for the most part. 

Those saying he buried the Rock.... For all of you youngins out there...The Rock LIKES TO PUT PEOPLE OVER. If that was Stone Cold or Hogan returning with a confronting like that there's no way they'd let that happen (sry to fans of these two, you know it's true) That's what just happened. *He put over The Miz and especially John Cena*. However, Cena was basically booed out of the building for FU'ing The Rock, and it was a very heelish move. Nonetheless, i thought it was awesome, and I definitely agree that the WWE missed a big opportunity in not having ROck vs Cena... 

Btw...Cena's getting a Rock Bottom by the end of Wrestlemania and Miz is retaining the title.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Is your new gimmick to follow me around?
> 
> Cena is the #1 merchandise seller and kids are his main fan base. He does a lot of work for make a wish and other charities as well. He can't turn heel because they would lose too much money.


It's not my fault you troll every thread in the WWE section.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Great go home show. The Cena/Rock/Miz, HHH/HBK/Taker and Punk/Orton segments were all very good.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Cena is a greenhorn. He was pushed to main even 2 years after debuting. All his good matches are due to someone else. Punk/Orton was ok, but I don't see anyone buying the show for that program.


make that 1.. he was already main eventing by 2003.. as i recall correctly brock vs cena at backlash 2003.. but yeah i get the point


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cena's delivery was completely off. I'm sorry but his speaking portion of the promo sucked. Yes the miz got beat up, but he did an excellent job on the mic. he and the rock could really do some great mic work together.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Cena did well versus the Rock on the MIC and Miz did just as good. I think most fans should admit that Miz and Cena are worthy enough to go toe-to-toe against The Rock verbally.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> That is what they want you to think but he doesn't. There is no way Cena is losing this match.


Exactly. UNLESS... I see these two scenarios happening at Mania.

1. Cena wins title with no interference from Rock. Rock comes out, they brawl, Cena lifts Rock up for FU, Rock reverses into Rock Bottom, People's Elbow.....after that I can't think of what they'll do.

2. This happens only if Rock is going to wrestle Cena. Rock interferes and Miz wins. Rock squashes Cena. Need to be careful with this as the reaction to this is VERY unpredictable.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

jjapples said:


> Greenhorn:
> 1. An inexperienced or immature person, especially one who is easily deceived.
> 2. A newcomer, especially one who is unfamiliar with the ways of a place or group.
> Yeah, sure sounds like Cena to me.


Compared to Rock/Austin he is inexperienced as a main eventer, regardless of how he's pushed. How many quality fueds has Cena really been in during all of his top status?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Rock should have been Special Ref for the title match at Mania, rather see that than Austin being the special ref for Cole/Lawler. No, that's not a knock against Austin either.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> It's not my fault you troll every thread in the WWE section.


How is me saying Cena won't turn heel trolling? You have troll in your signature by the way. Your new obsession with me is almost creepy.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> How is me saying Cena won't turn heel trolling? You have troll in your signature by the way. Your new obsession with me is almost creepy.


Shouldn't you be off disagreeing with the general consensus somewhere, troll?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Definitely ordering Wrestlemania now


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I haven't seen many talked about this But,Rock will have to leave even IF he wants to stay this time!,He will have to do promotional work all over the world for Fast Five.

I am hoping there's a great chance that he'll return at least for a match at SS and/or next year's WM!,But I just know the IWC/hardcore fans/Cena fans and casual will all turn on Rock ASAP and big time during his speech after Mania on Raw.....Then IF he does come back many will just not care for him and will be too late,Only chance for Rock will be to commit for at least one year on the roster full-time for TV&PPVS!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

amier said:


> make that 1.. he was already main eventing by 2003.. as i recall correctly brock vs cena at backlash 2003.. but yeah i get the point


Exactly. The great top guys had lots of toiling in mid card hell. For years and years. They got pushed to the top by the fans embracing them and demanding it.

Cena got his push because he does everything the boss says to do.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Compared to Rock/Austin he is inexperienced as a main eventer, regardless of how he's pushed. How many quality fueds has Cena really been in during all of his top status?


Did I miss the part where they were still competing? Fuck, stuff happens so fast on Raw, you blink and it's over.
But now I get it, you're desperately clinging to the past. I'll leave you to reminisce about happier times.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] having to sneak up behind the Rock to lay him out..definitely not a face deal and something has to happen. Trust me when I tell you that Dwayne Johnson did NOT return to the WWE to take an AA and go about his business. No, no, no..something is up. Can't quite figure it out.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

it sucks that we have to wait a full year for Cena/Rock 

Unless they do it at SummerSlam, but I just don't see them doing a match of that magnitude at anything other than Wrestlemania, and thats IF its even going to happen


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Shouldn't you be off disagreeing with the general consensus somewhere, troll?


:lmao now this is just sad. You are aware that a lot of people think Miz is average, like Cena and don't like Mexican JBL and think he is a Mexican JBL right? If I wanted to just go against everyone I would say Jericho sucks and Primo is a future World Champion or be a Michael Cole fan


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> :lmao now this is just sad. You are aware that a lot of people think Miz is average, like Cena and don't like Mexican JBL and think he is a Mexican JBL right? If I wanted to just go against everyone I would say Jericho sucks and Primo is a future World Champion or be a Michael Cole fan


You should re-start your anti-Punk trolling again, that was fun.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

jjapples said:


> Did I miss the part where they were still competing? Fuck, stuff happens so fast on Raw, you blink and it's over.
> But now I get it, you're desperately clinging to the past. I'll leave you to reminisce about happier times.


Um Rock and Cena were directly in the ring together. Kind of hard not compare them. Its like comparing a Corvette to a Geo Metro. In terms of performance and presence.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Compared to Rock/Austin he is inexperienced as a main eventer, regardless of how he's pushed. How many quality fueds has Cena really been in during all of his top status?



Compared to Bruno Sammartino Rock/Austin are inexperienced as main eventers. See how stupid that argument is?


By the way:

JBL
Edge
Trips
HBK
Orton
JBL again
Orton again
Batista
Nexus

All great feuds

Not to mention the Miz feud has been pretty good, and his 2nd feud with Edge during WM 25 was pretty good.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

Cena done good. He looked like he was quite on edge/teary eyed though. I've never been a Cena fan but have agreed with some of his points past few weeks and loved the 'who the hell are you' part. The Rock done good, i hate to see him owning everyone in sight so it was good to see he could still be badass without going over the top. The Miz done good too but kinda ruined the intensity a bit, i guess it was intended for him to spoil the party. He's always been okay on the mic but now he just needs to step up and wrestle on the grandest stage of them all.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> You should re-start your anti-Punk trolling again, that was fun.


They changed his gimmick so I like him now. See another example that I don't just disagree with the general consensus. I am done encouraging your gimmick though so find a new target.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> Compared to Bruno Sammartino Rock/Austin are inexperienced as main eventers. See how stupid that argument is?
> 
> 
> By the way:
> ...


If you truly think Cena is on the same level as Rock then there's no convincing you otherwise.

It wouldn't matter how long Cena was on top if he produced QUALITY segments. But when you take someone with the star power and promo ability of the Rock and put him a fued, its quite clear that Cena isn't close.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

What I saw of this show did a better job of building stuff, than the shows over the past couple of months, but I'm still more excited for the ROH shows this weekend.

There are too many copy and paste feuds, going into Wrestlemania. Every wrestler acts the exact same way as the next. I'm sorry but two people disliking one another, for four weeks, just isn't a good enough story to build a match around. 

Rey-Cody and Punk-Orton are the only match-ups that have any kind of wrestling angle leading into them (Punk and Orton's angle isn't very good anyway IMO). Miz-Cena has the intrigue of The Rock's involvement. That's about it.

The Road Warriors promo was the best bit of the show, for me.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Um Rock and Cena were directly in the ring together. Kind of hard not compare them. Its like comparing a Corvette to a Geo Metro. In terms of performance and presence.


Did I say compare? Stay on track. I said 'compete' in reference to you assertion that Cena is a greenhorn because Austin and Rock were in the ME longer than he was.
I was pointing out that your criteria is a little flawed given neither man you mentioned COMPETES any more.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

One word to describe the ending to Raw: YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't know how to feel about that end segment, to be honest. 

Miz looks like a weak champion, Rock got FU'd and doesn't have a match to redeem that, and Cena just polarized the fans even further by sneaking up on Rock to hit the FU. Everyone hates Miz, half the fans hate Cena, and The Rock has no real part in that match at Mania. I really don't know what to make of all that.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

jjapples said:


> Did I say compare? Stay on track. I said 'compete' in reference to you assertion that Cena is a greenhorn because Austin and Rock were in the ME longer than he was.
> I was pointing out that your criteria is a little flawed given neither man you mentioned COMPETES any more.


Read all of my posts and there was nothing said relevent to those individuals about them still competing actively.

I was comparing their abilities to produce a quality fued/promo, which has been my point all along.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What I saw of this show did a better job of building stuff, than the shows over the past couple of months, but I'm still more excited for the ROH shows this weekend.
> 
> There are too many copy and paste feuds, going into Wrestlemania. Every wrestler acts the exact same way as the next. I'm sorry but two people disliking one another, for four weeks, just isn't a good enough story to build a match around.
> 
> ...


Clearly you missed Taker/HHH/HBK, that was amazing. each person perfectly characterized, a synsopis of the thier decade long careers distilled into 20 mins. I loved how shawn micheals entered and how it was so different how he exited, and it made perfect sense. the pyschology of that entire promo was amazing. The delivery was perect. John Cena could learn alot, esp the part where, HHH gives his seeing the undertaker story, perfect delivery, not sure if it was true or not, but i believed every word of it. the whole thing felt competely real, no over the top goofiness. if you can't appreciate a promo like that, nothing i can do for ya.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

can already invision rock going heel at mania after screwing Cena....I don't want this. id rather have them both face or Cena the heel. I want the kiddies to love Rock the way we loved him, not have him be known as "A thing of the past and Cena proves he is the true hero..." I'd rather they preserve Rock's name as the people's champ in the eyes of a new generation....Nobody wants Cena to come out of this like he's the better man and we should all think ill of Rock.

I dunno, thats my worry....


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> Clearly you missed Taker/HHH/HBK, that was amazing. each person perfectly characterized, a synsopis of the thier decade long careers distilled into 20 mins. I loved how shawn micheals entered and how it was so different how he exited, and it made perfect sense. the pyschology of that entire promo was amazing. The delivery was perect. John Cena could learn alot, esp the part where, HHH gives his seeing the undertaker story, perfect delivery, not sure if it was true or not, but i believed every word of it. the whole thing felt competely real, no over the top goofiness. if you can't appreciate a promo like that, nothing i can do for ya.


I missed the first hour.

EDIT: Watched that promo now. Really good intense promo, explaining the magnitude of the match etc. and it was based in reality, which is the best way of doing things. Michaels was the elephant in the room, that you need to weave an extra bit of story into the subsequent match. 

I still don't care about seeing Undertaker-HHH though. We've seen it all before. If it isn't a 5* match _and_ HHH's retirement match then it won't be remembered any more than any other random WM match. WWE dropped the ball, big time, on Taker-Sting.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Read all of my posts and there was nothing said relevent to those individuals about them still competing actively.
> 
> I was comparing their abilities to produce a quality fued/promo, which has been my point all along.


Alright I'll quote you again for those with short term memory loss...



Bleeding_Walls said:


> Compared to Rock/Austin he is inexperienced as a main eventer, regardless of how he's pushed. How many quality fueds has Cena really been in during all of his top status?


Where in there did you say that Cena's a greenhorn because he hasn't had feuds of comparable quality to those two? You said he's inexperienced as a main-eventer and left it at that. Very open to interpretation don't you think?
YOU don't think Cena's promo was any good, that your right, but you're dead wrong about him being inexperienced.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

So is there anyone who just found the final segment to be amazing? I guess my expectations are just way too low, but I was on the edge of my seat when Cena/Rock were in the ring together. I thought Miz, Cena and Rock were all amazing, and the segment was also amazing. We saw Rock wrestle for the first time in years, deliver a people's elbow, and then get MFing FU'd by Cena, which, for me, was a huge shocker. Totally blew my expectations of Rock helping Cena and then a staredown, or something boring like that. Honestly that was fantastic and I was just screaming like a school girl through the whole thing... didn't think it was that bad.

TBH having Shawn and Triple H say "AT WRESTLEMANIA" after every second line made the whole promo sound like a commercial, not to insult that promo too bad or anything as it was amazing, but damn I really thought the closing segment to the show was iconic and one of the best things to happen in the WWE


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Trumpet Thief said:


> So is there anyone who just found the final segment to be amazing? I guess my expectations are just way too low, but I was on the edge of my seat when Cena/Rock were in the ring together. I thought Miz, Cena and Rock were all amazing, and the segment was also amazing. We saw Rock wrestle for the first time in years, deliver a people's elbow, and then get MFing FU'd by Cena, which, for me, was a huge shocker. Totally blew my expectations of Rock helping Cena and then a staredown, or something boring like that. Honestly that was fantastic and I was just screaming like a school girl through the whole thing... didn't think it was that bad.
> 
> TBH having Shawn and Triple H say "AT WRESTLEMANIA" after every second line made the whole promo sound like a commercial, not to insult that promo too bad or anything as it was amazing, but damn I really thought the closing segment to the show was iconic and one of the best things to happen in the WWE


i was hoping for the exact thing we got.. miz getting beatdown.. but rock getting hit by cena.. that was very cool.. 
lol what if rock would rockbottom cena at wm.. and cena would kick out and still win and overcome the odds once again..


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

jjapples said:


> Alright I'll quote you again for those with short term memory loss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol You're really reaching man. But I like that. 

Look it boils down to this, Rock is a huge huge star. Cena is a big star in WWE. When Rock came back, he brought alot of fans with him. In their eyes (and most fans), there is a noticeable difference in quality with Cena and the Rock/Austins. As noticed in his promos these past 3-4 weeks and tonight. End of debate. 

Good night folks.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

MrMondayNight said:


> Shouldn't you be off disagreeing with the general consensus somewhere, troll?



he says while trolling himself?


----------



## Naomie (Mar 26, 2011)

Liked the last segment with Cena/Rock/Miz. I also liked how people were chanting CM Punk right after his segment with Randy Orton. I mean, I love Orton, but CM Punk's just an awesome heel.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The WWE really had to go all out with the final RAW before Mania and boy they sure did. The Taker/HHH segment was okay-ish but you cant go wrong with an appearence from HBK. When HHH said 'tell him why shawn' i thought hbk was going to say he would be the guest referee but when he just walked off, left me on the edge of my seat. Great cliffhanger there. Good mic work from both HHH and Taker. They clearly have alot of respect for eachother. lol. 

And then we come to the rock/cena segment. The Rock and Cena in the same ring. A moment we have been waiting for for years and it finally happened. It was pretty ususal stuff from the rock until cena came out. I think this is perhaps the only time that the rock has been upstaged by someone on the mic as Cena was on a roll tonight. Cena backed himself up here perfectly. WHO THE HELL ARE YOU. Lol that line had me lmao. I was expecting the rock to come back with a even better reply but i guess we'll have to wait till Mania. 

Unfortunatley the WWE's love affair with making their champion look even weaker continues. The Miz getting beatdown by the rock was pretty predictable but the FU by cena at the end was just classic. You could hear the gasp and excitement from the crowd. 
I guess this confirms that the rock will get involved in the wwe title match at Mania now. Cant wait till sunday now.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

I though Cena looked weak personally, it was like a boy looking for approval was in the ring with a man.

Good segment and a great RAW.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

MuffinMade said:


> I though Cena looked weak personally, it was like a boy looking for approval was in the ring with a man.
> 
> Good segment and a great RAW.


kinda felt the same way.. tho cena defended himself ok.. it came off a bit weird.. miz on the other hand was stronger but had less interest from the crowd


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Overall, I thought that was a great Raw and a strong go home show. It may have been (very) light on wrestling, which often bothers me when it happens, but the non-wrestling stuff was really good and was effective in building and selling many Mania matches so I didn’t mind. This is one of the few shows of the year where I expect and don’t mind there being little wrestling.

The opening segment was really good. I like that they made Orton look vulnerable and had Punk lay him out since most of the segments in this feud over the last month and a half have made it look like Punk has little chance of winning at Mania. I still don’t expect Punk to win, but things look much more even instead of looking as lopsided as it did when Orton was easily bumping off Nexus members and overcoming so many number disadvantages.

Edge & Christian vs. Del Rio & Clay was fine. Christian beating Del Rio as often as he has lately if he’s only going to corner Edge instead of being a last minute add to the match is odd, not that I’m fond of Rumble winners not getting a one on one title match at Mania.

Santino vs. Gabriel was... whatever. I’m disappointed that Kofi doesn’t have a match at Mania. I’m not expecting good things from that eight-man.

The Undertaker, Triple H & Michaels segment was really great. It was easily the best one in this feud since the first one, and was probably better than the first one too. Everyone played their part well, and this feud ended up being better than I expected it would be.

The Lawler/Cole stuff was all right if not a little disappointing. Cole having his iPad in the booth in order to read Raw GM messages from week one would have been a good idea.

The second tag match was fine for what it was. I passed on the Snooki bar stuff.

The main event segment was good. I was surprised at how much physical stuff they did with The Rock. I’m not sure about Rock laying out Miz & Riley. It sort of undid some of the last month of booking that tried to make Miz look like a threat and not the third wheel in this feud.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

amier said:


> kinda felt the same way.. tho cena defended himself ok.. it came off a bit weird.. miz on the other hand was stronger but had less interest from the crowd


Just was saying this in the miz rock cena thread. Cena didn't look string at all. Didn't have any interaction with the miz and did a sneak attack on a guy who he was sucking up to 3/4 of the time. I understand he's supposed to be considered a modern day hogan but I do not remember hulk sucking up to anyone or coming off as weak as cena has recently


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> The WWE really had to go all out with the final RAW before Mania and boy they sure did. The Taker/HHH segment was okay-ish but you cant go wrong with an appearence from HBK. When HHH said 'tell him why shawn' i thought hbk was going to say he would be the guest referee but when he just walked off, left me on the edge of my seat. Great cliffhanger there. Good mic work from both HHH and Taker. They clearly have alot of respect for eachother. lol.
> 
> And then we come to the rock/cena segment. The Rock and Cena in the same ring. A moment we have been waiting for for years and it finally happened. It was pretty ususal stuff from the rock until cena came out. I think this is perhaps the only time that the rock has been upstaged by someone on the mic as Cena was on a roll tonight. Cena backed himself up here perfectly. WHO THE HELL ARE YOU. Lol that line had me lmao. I was expecting the rock to come back with a even better reply but i guess we'll have to wait till Mania.
> 
> ...


You do know why the Rock didn't kill him on the mic tonight? Because it's a WM thing....the Rock doesn't get upstaged. He's the centerpiece you pay attention to. Apparently they had him quieter than usual...the Rock can BURY someone when he wants...easily. There's an angle to this and Cena is definitely in trouble after what he did tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, Cena's in so much trouble. He's gonna be headlining TNA after what Rock does to his career.


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

the wrestling aspects of the show were terrible. each match lasted probably 2 to 4 minutes and ended almost in the blink of an eye.

the talking segments(sans snook) were all great. i marked hard when HBK's music hit, and felt the pain when he walked out on Trips. 

Loved the segment at the end especially with Cena's swerve but i wasnt digging Rocky being so shook by one wack finishing move lol.. great ending regardless and def sets the tone for Mania now...i was used to seeing episodes end like that when i was younger.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, Cena's in so much trouble. He's gonna be headlining TNA after what Rock does to his career.


Breaking apart that sarcasm, What Rock just did helped Cenas' career in a way. He took an AA which in turn makes Cena look strong heading in and puts him over. Kudos to Rock.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

kid A said:


> the wrestling aspects of the show were terrible. each match lasted probably 2 to 4 minutes and ended almost in the blink of an eye.


Well according to PWTorch, the opening tag match involving Edge and Christian lasted about 8 minutes and the Morrison/Dolph Ziggler match about 6 minutes.

So you're wrong.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> You do know why the Rock didn't kill him on the mic tonight? Because it's a WM thing....the Rock doesn't get upstaged. He's the centerpiece you pay attention to. Apparently they had him quieter than usual...the Rock can BURY someone when he wants...easily. There's an angle to this and Cena is definitely in trouble after what he did tonight.


Run John Cena! Run for your life! Nexus One on WF says you're in for trouble come Wrestlemania and you had better believe him. I mean, The Rock might actually forget that wrestling isn't real just like his retarded super fan here and really start to beat you up! :shocked:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Im just watching a replay of Raw on youtube and thought why did the rock go for a DDT on the miz instead of the rock bottom? Would have been alot better if he had used a rock bottom THEN go for the people's elbow.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Im just watching a replay of Raw on youtube and thought why did the rock go for a DDT on the miz instead of the rock bottom? Would have been alot better if he had used a rock bottom THEN go for the people's elbow.


How I saw it going was Cena ending up getting a rock bottom from the Rock. The swerved me and I was impressed.

Decent ending, keeps the story very open although personally I feel Cena is now less likely to win at Wm which is great news.I'd love Rock to get added but they wouldn't do that on the night ever, that is a ticket seller.... but if Cena wins does Rocks role as Host allow him to make matches? Such as a title match for himself........ ok I'm dreaming but it is fun to dream sometimes


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought Rock would have been in his stance threatening the Rock Bottom, but decided not to. I am more surprised that The Rock took some bumps tonight. 

Someone earlier in this thread mentioned the repetitiveness of Triple H and HBK, well, The Rock mentioning Team Bring It a half dozen times in two minutes made me groan.

I really wish they would push Santino (who is clearly over) and Daniel Bryan (who is clearly the best worker pound-for-pound) better. Granted, I am marks for them, and granted it is the WWE after all.

All in all, a pretty good showing tonight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Im just watching a replay of Raw on youtube and thought why did the rock go for a DDT on the miz instead of the rock bottom? Would have been alot better if he had used a rock bottom THEN go for the people's elbow.


You don't want to give away to much


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What a RAW that was. It was an enjoyable show for me and advanced its angles even further. CM Punk got the upper hand on Randal Orton again and finally receives the GTS. Sadly, this could mean that Orton will win their match at WM XXVII.

With Alberto Del Rio doing his armbar finisher on both Edge and Christian, I feel like the title match could be a Triple Threat Match. I wouldn't be surprised if that happens. If not, Christian might get involved either way, costing Edge the title or helping him retain.

Michael Cole has gotten the upperhand in his feud with Lawler throughout this whole time. I'm sure the way how wrestling works will mean Lawler will beat Cole up and get that first and probably only WM victory for Lawler.

The Triple H/Undertaker promo was pretty cool too. There was emotion in Triple H this time so that really helped get excitement for this match. I thought Shawn Michaels involvement here was random unless he will play a role in this match like what was predicted earlier this year. HBK sure looked small now though compared to the other two. This is what retirement will do to your body I guess.

I still can't believe Snooki is involved in this year's WM but whatever. At least Trish Stratus is back so I am excited to see her go one-on-one against Michelle McTaker I hope. Seeing the four ladies get into that bar fight reminded me of the good ol' Attitude Era days. Good stuff.

Congrats to the Legion of Doom on going to the HoF. They deserve it and were an awesome traditional tag team. I just wish Hawk was still alive to be there with Animal.

Finally, the Chicago crowd loved The Rock. He was on fire during his promo like always. Cena did a great job with his promo as well. When Cena isn't forced to crack stupid jokes, he's much more entertaining. I felt his words came from the heart and not "scripted." That's just my opinion. The Miz held his own in his part too and thought he was great. Standing face to face with The Rock has got to be a highlight for him. Last year, he lost the US Title to Bret Hart in the Sharpshooter finisher. This year, he got to interact with The Rock. Awesome. I hope when The Rock got to beat both Miz and Alex Riley up, the wrestling hormones was coming back to him. It would be great if he returns for another match. He can still go obviously but he did mess up on his "tuck up" move. I forgive you though Rock. With Cena giving the F....I mean, Attitude Adjustment to the Rock, this makes me wonder what will happen at WM. Great ending to a great show.


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

> Congrats to the Legion of Doom on going to the HoF. They deserve it and were an awesome traditional tag team. I just wish Hawk was still alive to be there with Animal.


No doubt they deserve it, but it was funny that they were announced in Chicago, and there was *zero* reaction. The Roadies were always over in Chicago, but oh the times have changed.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

this cena vs rock aka black on black violence has got to stop!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

smkelly13 said:


> No doubt they deserve it, but it was funny that they were announced in Chicago, and there was *zero* reaction. The Roadies were always over in Chicago, but oh the times have changed.


Yeah that sucked to hear the response but Im sure the HOF Ceremony should give them a warm welcome. At least Im hoping it will.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cena/Miz/Rock had a great segment.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

What a great RAW. I love Rock/Miz/Cena's segment. The only downfall to it was Rock's in-ring rust but that was to be expected. It was a bad move to try and incorporate the kip up.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, Cena's in so much trouble. He's gonna be headlining TNA after what Rock does to his career.




I was going to say he's probably speaking kayfabe but then I saw it was Nexus One, a guy who somehow makes bboy look intelligent.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> *Hunter*: Shawn, look at me!
> 
> *Shawn*: I'm sorry. You can't win.


Damn...

- Vic


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

That was a truly incredible RAW. Every segment felt in its place and the matches were okay, I guess. The Cena-Rock-Miz promo was fucking epic. Top RAW!


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Best Raw in few years for sure.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> He did a spinaroonie like 8 or 9 years ago. That's the day Kane truly died.


The Kanearooni was awesome. But Steve Austin needs to give Kane another pep talk.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Nah I think it died when the Rock, Kane and Hogan did a promo:


Oh come on. That was like the greatest Kane promo ever.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't understand why they couldn't have Heath Slater job to Santino. He's the least credible member of the Corre.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Average RAW, but the Triple H/Undertaker and Rock/Cena/Miz promos were excellent. Rock couldn't do the kipup, but it was understandable. Shoulda just gone for the spinebuster/elbow combination. Maybe he was worried he wouldn't pick the Miz up properly or something.

Also Snooki was clearly drunk lol


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

HBK/HHH/Taker and Rock/Cena/Miz segments were both awesome. Also enjoyed the Punk/Orton continuation this week.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kudos to the Creative team. 9/10- sans Snooki being hammered.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Very good Raw. I knew it being the last Raw before WM there wouldnt be alot of wrestling. I enjoyed the HHH/Taker/shawn segment as well as the Rock/Cena/Miz. Im glad the Rock got a little physical. Cena leaving the Rock laying was a great way to end it. im looking forward to WM more than ever now. Great job by everyone involved. They all stepped up last night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Giving my full thoughts on Raw, I thought it was, overall, a solid go home show. There were a few "WWE-isms" that annoyed me, but overall, the show was pretty good. 

- NEW DRINKING GAME IDEA!!! Go back and watch this Raw, then every time somebody either points to the Wrestlemania sign, stares at it, included in the same shot as it, or has a stare down with somebody in front of it, take a fucking shot! You'll be dead by the end of the show. Selling Mania is ok, but this plays into that thing I always talk about with the WWE where they have to constantly repeat things or spell it out for the audience step by step because they think we are too stupid to get it. A little subtlety goes a long way. Just sayin'. I knew they were going to far when they did it with Jack Swagger. It was like "COME ON!!!! WE FUCKING GET IT!!!" 

- The obvious stand out was the final segment. It was amazing to watch The Rock at work. He's the man. Plain & simple. I like the dynamic between him & Cena because it really does create that Era Vs. Era feel to it, and fans are going to passionate about it no matter which side they take. But I have to say though, GOD BLESS YOU CHICAGO!!!! Enormous Rocky chants & Cena sucks chants before he even went out there. GREAT!!! And to be honest, I felt like Cena was the heel here. I don't know if that was intention, but I walked away from it thinking "What a douche!". He starts off by sucking up to Rocky, then he basically says that he's proud to be lame, then he says Rock can't judge him, even though it was Cena who cast the first stone of judgment, and then he cowardly attacks The Rock after he deals with a 2 on 1 beat down and got The People's Elbow in on Miz, softening him up for Mania. I wish Miz didn't get bitched out like that because its like he got shoved to the background again. But yeah, that end segment was great. 

- I really enjoyed the opening segment with Punk/Orton. That is still my favorite match heading into Mania. With Nexus out of the way, Punk was able to find a weakness in Orton & exploit it, which was very good. Orton's promo later in the show was pretty good as well. The stuff they've done together has been very enjoyable. 

- Honestly, the audio on the Trish/Snooki interview was terrible. I could barely hear what they were saying, and that's probably a good thing. I didn't care enough to listen anyway. Vickie Guerrero...just...ugh. I've said it all before, so I'll just leave it alone. On the flip side, the Morrison/Bryan Vs. Sheamus/Ziggler tag match was good, but you'd have to try to make a match involving those four bad. 

- Wow a dire situation we have for the Tag team Division. THIS is your tag division people, and it ain't pretty: The Corre, Show/Kane (the band is back together! Yee haw!), & Santino/Kozlov. God almighty this is sad. The Cobra is the worst thing I've ever seen in my life, and Kane doing that dance at the end was a close second. Thank God this was brief. 

- I'll say this for Michael Cole: He's a better character than he is an announcer. On the booth, I can't stand listening to him. On the mic, he's entertaining as hell & projects himself very well. I wish that would translate to the booth, but then again, The Coach as a heel was kind of the same way. The Lawler/Swagger match was...whatever, but Cole was the highlight of the segment. I had no idea the Cole Mine didn't have a roof though...oh God if I were a fan in attendance close enough, I'd be lobbing all kinds of shit in there, lol. 

- Here's where I am going to get into trouble. I did NOT like the Taker/Trips/Shawn segment. Number one, it went WAY too long. Number 2, remember that drinking game I talked about? I think at least 3 or 4 shots would be taken in this segment alone. I was watching the show with my brother, who has downs syndrome, and when Taker/Trips stared down after the Superkick attempt, even he said "Again?!". Number 3, playing off my bro's comment of "Again?!" the segment was VERY repetitive. Its funny because the WWE made fun of the initial Hogan/Warrior segment in WCW because Warrior was just repetitive as hell. Well what was this? I mean they were so many parts where they said the same thing over and over again: "You are the dead man, you are this, you are that, you are this" and so on and so on. And "I humbled Michaels, he has regrets, he has this, he has that' and on and on. Number 4, I am just sick and fucking tired of these homogenized bullshit "feuds" where nobody is the heel and everybody respects each other. Hell, that might be another drinking game right there. Watch this segment and take a shot every time you hear "I respect you". Yeah, and then they follow it up with a statement on par with "But I'm going to beat you" WHOA NELLY!!! Save the intensity for Mania! Phew! Way to put him in his place there! Number 5, why is Shawn Michaels' still Triple H's little sidekick bitch? I mean Triple H just kind of put him in his place there and he shut up and went to the corner for 10 minutes. Number 6, what was the point of the gong going off & the lights going out before Triple H could spit the water at the start of the segment? "I was like, oh shit, is somebody going to get beat down". Lights came on and they were staring at each other. Uh...ok, that was pointless. And lastly, why in the hell did HHH end the segment with "Tell him why I'm going to win Shawn" when just a few minutes earlier, Shawn Michaels flat out asked him "What makes you think you can do what I couldn't do?". Does Triple H have short term memory loss or something? 

So yeah, I didn't like that segment, but I enjoyed Raw overall. Rock was the star of the show obviously, but overall, WWE kept the stupidity to a minimum and presented the show pretty well. Kudos!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

John Cena - God himself can't save you from the ass kicking I will give you this Sunday at Wrestlemania. TEAM BRING IT 

Rocky's twitter ^


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LMAO, he actually said "TEAM BRING IT" at the end of that tweet, like it's some kind of an exclamation point on what he said? :lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Great RAW, I didn't watch it live so had to download it, no adverts = heaven

Really enjoyed Punk/Orton segment, matches were average, Taker/HBK/Trips was awesome and I enjoyed Rock/Miz/Cena 

Can't wait for Wrestlemania


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

D17 said:


> John Cena - God himself can't save you from the ass kicking I will give you this Sunday at Wrestlemania. TEAM BRING IT
> 
> Rocky's twitter ^


Rock is god.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just re-watched the promo, in my opinion it was one of Cena's best he's ever done, seemed to be coming from the heart. Was annoy watching Rock pacing around the ring looking like a man on edge non stop.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

D17 said:


> Just re-watched the promo, in my opinion it was one of Cena's best he's ever done, seemed to be coming from the heart.* Was annoy watching Rock pacing around the ring looking like a man on edge non stop.*


It's called making it tense and real, he did a great job.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Watching it back Rocky seemed like he ran a marathon then did the show, sweating like a ! Really enjoyed Cena vs Rock thought Miz was quite good on the mic. It was nice to see a peoples elbow too.
Taker HHH HBK was epic that is all.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

OJA20 said:


> Watching it back Rocky seemed like he ran a marathon then did the show, sweating like a ! Really enjoyed Cena vs Rock thought Miz was quite good on the mic. It was nice to see a peoples elbow too.
> Taker HHH HBK was epic that is all.


He was throwing water over his head, it was more water than sweat.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

To people saying 'OMGZ ROCKY WAS SWEATING SO MUCH! HE'S SO OUT OF SHAPE! ZOMGZZZ!!!'

Hey, retards, he wet himself before he came out just as Triple H does a lot of the time.

fpalm


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Samee said:


> To people saying 'OMGZ ROCKY WAS SWEATING SO MUCH! HE'S SO OUT OF SHAPE! ZOMGZZZ!!!'
> 
> Hey, retards, he wet himself before he came out just as Triple H does a lot of the time.
> 
> fpalm


If your referring to me i wasn't saying he was out of shape, sweating doesn't necessarily mean your out of shape. Thanks


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

This whole "Team Bring It" shit is just as awful as Cena's "hustle loyalty respect" bs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Samee said:


> To people saying 'OMGZ ROCKY WAS SWEATING SO MUCH! HE'S SO OUT OF SHAPE! ZOMGZZZ!!!'
> 
> Hey, retards, he wet himself before he came out just as Triple H does a lot of the time.
> 
> fpalm


If anyone noticed while Rock was in the ring, he was handed a water bottle which he took a swig of then poured a little on his head...I think he did it while Miz was coming out..


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Samee said:


> Hey, retards, *he wet himself* before he came out just as Triple H does a lot of the time.


are there no bathrooms handy in the backstage area?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Wait, people are saying The Rock is out of shape because he was sweating/wet. fpalm.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Rawlin said:


> are there no bathrooms handy in the backstage area?


You'd think so wouldn't you?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

kid A said:


> the wrestling aspects of the show were terrible. each match lasted probably 2 to 4 minutes and ended almost in the blink of an eye.


Last show before 'Mania, you don't give away much, feuds should be established by now, wrestlers shouldn't get injured. Makes sense.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

I skipped through most of it. The Trips segment was boring as fuck. The Cena / Rocky / Miz interaction was amazing but why the fuck is Riley still following Miz about.

I can't get excited for most of these matches, since I know the faces are coming out on top.

Orton is going to squash Punk, Cena will beat Miz then have interaction with Rocky, ShowKane will squash the Corre , Unlikely they'll make Snooki lose.

Sheamus and ADR are probably winning though. 

Also, keeping Kofi off the wrestlemania card? he's as good as gone now if they value Koslov over him. If you're THAT over and you're still kept at the bottom of the card it's a sure sign they're expecting you to leave or be fired at some point.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

did cena just play the race card? where is the outrage?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> John Cena is a ******. *** *** ***. Go to hell bitch....lol yes, still real to me damnit.


*Rock fans are mad :lmao

It was Awesome to see the greatest of all time Shawn Michaels, honestly he saved that boring staredown between Hunter and Taker, Shawn isn't in the match but yet he still get the attention, you just can't help it he is the main event 

Now after those words from Taker "Humbled" i see Shawn interfering in the match, but i am just wondering about when Hunter told him to tell Taker why he would win ?! but Shawn left......i dunno but i am sure that Shawn will be at Mania.

Orton looked weak this week, i just hope that he doesn't sell that injury at mania but i believe that he will win now after last night.

Ohh and finally, Cena/Rock was good but sadly Miz was there and ruined it, Miz you don't belong to be in the main event you piece a trash.*


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Very good RAW. The HHH/Taker/HBK promo was great, really got me hyped for their match and the Cena/Miz/Rock segment was very good too. Was ace to see Rock do some of his old stuff again and that Attitude Adjustment from Cena hyped up what is going to happen between the two on Sunday. The rest of the stuff was solid.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Run John Cena! Run for your life! Nexus One on WF says you're in for trouble come Wrestlemania and you had better believe him. I mean, The Rock might actually forget that wrestling isn't real just like his retarded super fan here and really start to beat you up! :shocked:


*This is great.*


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome.

Thats all.

Best Raw in years.


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

Raw was great !

CM Punk's promo was awesome like always which i thought was entertaining and Orton did an ok job of selling that leg injury.

The Rock, Cena & Miz segment was great, i can't wait to see Rock whoop his candy ass at WM.

HHH,HBK & Taker segment was great, though the build up hasn't been good but this made up for it.

The rest were alight.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Great Raw just for three superb promos. Punk always excels, bringing Michaels in was genius for the HHH/Taker segment and I love that they played on his failure to beat Taker. Rock/Cena was excellent and Miz coming out didn't ruin it for me it just added to the intrigue of how this match is going to work at Mania.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Wrestlemania just got a shit load better. HHH vs. Undertaker with HBK will be awesome. Cole vs Lawler will be awesome. Miz vs. Cena and an almost certain Rock interferance will be even more awesome. Can't wait


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Terminator GR said:


> This whole "Team Bring It" shit is just as awful as Cena's "hustle loyalty respect" bs.


Welcome to 10 years ago.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> LMAO, he actually said "TEAM BRING IT" at the end of that tweet, like it's some kind of an exclamation point on what he said? :lmao


Yeah he wants to reiterate because now it is his turn to bring it to Cena, after putting Cena over last night.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Samee said:


> To people saying 'OMGZ ROCKY WAS SWEATING SO MUCH! HE'S SO OUT OF SHAPE! ZOMGZZZ!!!'
> 
> Hey, retards, *he wet himself before he came out *just as Triple H does a lot of the time.
> 
> fpalm


:agree:


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Rock, Cena, Miz, E + C, Orton, Punk, HBK, HHH, Undertaker in one arena, and all bringing their A-game. RAW was great.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

best raw in yrs for realz.
if you have anything to complain about you aint a tr00 fan.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

I quit watching wrestling for a couple of years, until I heard Rock was coming back. Last nights RAW reminded me of how great it used to be. I'm not saying it was Attitude Era great, but it was a pretty damn good show. Even though I had no idea who some of the new guys were, it was nice.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Great Raw as a go home show to Wrestlemania it delivered bigtime. Orton/Punk was a solid opening segment. The Lawler/Cole stuff was fine, would of been good to have a Lawler promo on the show though. The HHH/Taker/HBK segment was excellent adding HBK to the segment made it even more special and drilled home the match strongly. All 3 were terrific in the segment. 

The ending segment with Cena and Rock fantastic. Cena delivered one of his best promos in a while. Rock was fine in the segment but Cena was the MVP of the whole segment, you could really feel the passion in Cena's promo. Miz's promo was fine his been doing good promo work recently and for this he did fine in the time he had. I popped huge for Cena hitting the AA on Rock to end the show. Great visual of Rock selling to end the show. All the matches got a good final push in a great go home show to Wrestlemania.


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

Jethro said:


> Last show before 'Mania, you don't give away much, feuds should be established by now, wrestlers shouldn't get injured. Makes sense.


oh i agree with that and totally understand it, but why not focus on the other guys on the roster without prominent roles in mania? i'd love to see someone else for once instead of a bunch of 25 minute talking segments. 

i still liked the hhh/taker and rock/etc parts alot.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm only half way through watching Raw but the HHH/HBK and Undertaker promo was great. Had made wrestlemainia look a lot more interesting.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I've watched some of the main segments a few times now, so here's some thoughts...

Undertaker/Triple H/Shawn Michaels did a great job selling the match in their final confrontation. It's a pity the build wasn't a good as ths the whole way through, but they did a good job on Monday. As soon as I heard HBK's music I told myself he would be announcing himself as the guest referee. In a way, I'm glad that didn't happen because we got a much more interesting promo instead. As others have already said, when he turned to Trips and said, "What makes you think you can do what I couldn't?" it was brilliant. 

Trips must really be doubting himself now that his best friend in the whole world doesn't even think he can end the Streak. Every year, I tell myself that the streak won't be broken because I personally want it to remain intact. But then something happens that makes me doubt it just a little bit, and this Monday the seed of doubt was planted. We'll find out Sunday, and now I can't wait!

Punk/Orton was very fun to watch, and although Punk did his best to get his hometown fans to boo him he onl partly succeeded. I did chuckle a little when Orton went to do his punt and his leg gave out. Wasn't very convincing but it did the job. Orton is a wounded animal now and we can be sure that Punk will exploit that bad leg. Interesting stuff!

The Rock/Cena/Miz was stellar, as expected. I'll be honest, I was a bit worried that the smarky Chi-Town fans wouldn't be completely behind Rocky but they wee nuts for him as soon as he appeared on screen. Nobody seems to be talking about that humongous pop he received; it was crazy! I wasn't a fan of the camera angle they used when his music hit, because it was from the top corner of the arena and you couldn't clearly see the crowd reaction. But you could hear it, and just listening to the sustained roar during his walk down the aisle gave me goosebumps.

Rocky was pumped up, and the Team Bring It stuff was pure cheese and a prime example of what PG WWE does to The Rock, but the crowd stuck with it and they were completely behind him. Shit got real once Cena came out, and I haven't heard heat that bad since his 2006 days. Cena really upped his game this week, and although that shit about not being judged was a load of crap seeing as he was the one who judged Rocky first, what worked was Cena's delivery. He was being hypocritical but when he got serious his delivery was excellent and it really turned up the drama.

Miz coming out made things more unpredictable and he ran his mouth quite well. I won't lie, I marked out when Rocky got physical and hit the DDT and People's Elbow. Sure, he missed the nip up but I'm sure he'll shake off the ring rust which gathers after not wrestling for 7 years. 

The end of the segment was brilliant; Cena and the WWE know that they're never going to get the fans 100% behind Cena so he's allowed to be a little bit tweener/heelish because he's going to get booed no matter what he does. The AA from behind was brilliant and set up an inevitable retaliation from The Rock beautifully. From there, who the hell knows what's going to go down. I'm sure as shit going to keep watching though!


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

What was the rating for this week?

Also, it woulda been nice to hear The Rock destroy﻿ Cena on the mic with some classics.

"Shhh!, They are Chanting the Rocks name."

Rock - "What is your name?"
Cena - "You know wha-"
Rock - "IT DOESN't MATTER WHAT YOUR NAME IS!"


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hazzard said:


> What was the rating for this week?
> 
> Also, it woulda been nice to hear The Rock destroy﻿ Cena on the mic with some classics.
> 
> ...


WWE have probably instructed him not to do it.


----------

